# Bertolacci al Milan per 20 milioni di euro. Quasi fatta.



## admin (25 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.

Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.


----------



## Snake (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



malati di mente


----------



## Dexter (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Questa è l'operazione che aspettavamo: supererà quella di Matri   20 milioni per Bertolacci ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Hellscream (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Gli hanno pagato Naingolann  non ne usciremo mai ragazzi, MAI


----------



## davoreb (25 Giugno 2015)

Ma veramente???? Non ci credo.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2015)

Non so davvero cosa dire. Stanno sabotando dall'interno.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2015)

Maledetto Galliani gobbo vattene vattene vattene!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellscream (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Se le cifre venissero confermate comunque, questa società MERITA di FALLIRE.


----------



## aleslash (25 Giugno 2015)

Sono in malafede


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



20 milioni per Bertolacci e per i veri colpi non hanno soldi...


----------



## ilcondompelato (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



cacciate quel pelato...fuori di testa...20 mln per giocatorino


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Giugno 2015)

Lo accettavo a 12 massimo massimo massimo 15..... 20 è da malati
A 20 a sto punto ci prendevi Imbula, facevi lo sgarbo e forse forse risparmiavi pure 2-3 milioni


----------



## Valex (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



20 milioni per bertolacci? Ma sono impazziti? Massimo ne vale 7!
GALLIANI VATTENE!!!


----------



## alcyppa (25 Giugno 2015)

E c'è chi diceva che 40 per Kondogbia erano troppi......


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2015)

Vorrei dire tante cose ma verrei bannato, quindi meglio non dirle.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Giugno 2015)

Ed eccovi il "grande centrocampista" promesso dal geometra


----------



## Mithos3 (25 Giugno 2015)

Chi è che diceva che era un giocatore di contorno?? Un giocatore di contorno non lo paghi 20 milioni. Niente da fare, questi sono veramente idioti. Per Bertolacci non esiste nessuna concorrente che ci freghi sul filo di lana?? Ma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2015)

Non ho parole, possiamo solo sperare diventi improvvisamente il nuovo Di Maria.


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Prezzo esagerato seppur il giocatore non è male


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Prezzo folle, sul quale sorvolerei solo se ci fossero sul serio i big money.


----------



## Snake (25 Giugno 2015)

poi grazie al brazzo che in russia ti chiedono 50 per Witsel


----------



## ralf (25 Giugno 2015)

Pedulla parla di 15 + bonus,ma sarebbero troppi comunque


----------



## Dapone (25 Giugno 2015)

se non altro qualcosa si sta muovendo


----------



## Mithos3 (25 Giugno 2015)

Sabatini ha trovato l'allocco perfetto, si è ripagato Naingolan!!!Grande condom e ancor più grande l'altro fesso che ti tiene in società. Una volta eravate degli Dei del calcio oggi siete semplicemente due farse viventi.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2015)

Abbiamo praticamente pagato Niango alla Roma..completimenti 

Come quando abbiamo finanziato Tevez alla Juve prendendo Matri


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



*Sky: per Bertolacci uno stipendio di 2M + bonus in caso di qualificazione CL.*


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (25 Giugno 2015)

Alcune mie considerazioni:
-Bertolacci mi piace, sarei felice se arrivasse
-20 milioni (o 15) sono pura follia
-Se l'operazione si chiude significa che i soldi ci sono davvero e questa è una grande notizia


----------



## Dexter (25 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> poi grazie al brazzo che in russia ti chiedono 50 per Witsel



Quoto te perchè so che segui il Barca: i catalani a sta cifra han preso Rakitic


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



che vergogna. 
peggio dei 25 per gilardino o dei 20 per olivolà. 

bonaventura gli da le piste a questo qua e l'abbiam pagato meno della metà.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Bertolacci uno stipendio di 2M + bonus in caso di qualificazione CL.*



Mi viene da piangere.

Non ho parole veramente.


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Bertolucci sarebbe arrivato a priori. Questo era destinato da noi quest anno speriamo sia una nota positiva alla Bonaventura


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2015)

Lo avevamo detto che la Roma lo ha riscattato solo ed esclusivamente perchè aveva già il pollo alle spalle.

Gli abbiamo pagato Nainggolan. Incredibile.


----------



## Julian Ross (25 Giugno 2015)

Galliani è da rinchiudere in manicomio.

Con 20 mln avrebbe comprato Tielemans o Xhaka. 

Bertolacci ne vale la metà.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Giugno 2015)

Conferma anche Laudisa adesso in diretta su gazzetta tv. 20 milioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2015)

No può essere vero


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Giugno 2015)

"Eh ma Galliani, è.. è ... è il numero uno con i soldi sissì, vedrai che squadra che ti fa, ci ha fatto vincere 7 champions eh, è il miglior dirigente del pianeta, evviva Adriano"


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No può essere vero



Riesce sempre a stupirci.

Volatile maledetto.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2015)

Galliani è un incapace ma non cosi tanto.. ormai penso che remi contro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Sono veramente senza parole. I casi sono due: siamo di fronte ad un incompetente di prima categoria,oppure alla sua età non gliene frega più una mazza e si diverte a sabotare il club.
E dopo questa sono sicuro al 100% che Kondogbia non lo aveva mai sentito nominare e gli era stato appioppato da Lucas/Bee.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Bertolacci uno stipendio di 2M + bonus in caso di qualificazione CL.*



Guadagna più di certi titolari della Juve 
La nota positiva: sfatato definitivamente il mito di "Ehhhhhhh ma Galliani coi soldi!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Bertolucci sarebbe arrivato a priori. Questo era destinato da noi quest anno speriamo sia una nota positiva alla Bonaventura



Il fatto è che stiamo facendo una squadra di Bonaventura. Rendiamoci conto...


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sono veramente senza parole. I casi sono due: siamo di fronte ad un incompetente di prima categoria,oppure alla sua età non gliene frega più una mazza e si diverte a sabotare il club.
> E dopo questa sono sicuro al 100% che Kondogbia non lo aveva mai sentito nominare e gli era stato appioppato da Lucas/Bee.
> 
> 
> ...



Positiva per chi ?

Di certo non per noi tifosi.


----------



## davoreb (25 Giugno 2015)

Vi prego! Qualcuno mi dica che è forte. 

Qualcuno l'ha guardato al Genoa? Io l'ho visto solo in nazionale e mi e sembrato una specie di Poli ma era solo una partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2015)

Direi che ora in mezzo non viene più nessuno

MOnto- Dejong-Bonvantura e Bertolacci

Santo cielo sparatemi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2015)

*Laudisa: chiusa l'intesa Roma-Milan. Bertolacci va ai rossoneri per 20M. Al ragazzo un quadriennale da 1,5M.*


----------



## Djerry (25 Giugno 2015)

Al netto del discorso tecnico, andrebbero viste nel dettaglio le cifre, perché bisogna capire come ci si arriva a questi 20 milioni.

Se fossero 15 + 5 in caso di arrivo in Champions, quei 5 sarebbero già molto più sopportabili per una logica di causa-effetto.
E se quei 15 sono da dare tutti e subito alla Roma o c'è un pagamento dilazionato, fa una discreta differenza.

Per altro nel paragone del costo con Kondogbia bisogna sempre considerare l'ingaggio, oltre all'ammortamento: col francese sarebbero stati 7 milioni di ammortamento e 9 sanguinosi di ingaggio, quindi 16.
Qui potrebbero essere 3 di ammortamento e 4 di ingaggio, quindi 7 annui.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che ora in mezzo non viene più nessuno
> 
> MOnto- Dejong-Bonvantura e Bertolacci
> 
> Santo cielo sparatemi



la pensa come te pure Laudisa  siamo finiti già a fine giugno


----------



## Jack14 (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Buon giocatore, al massimo da 10M. Operazioni assurde...


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Chi è che diceva che era un giocatore di contorno?? Un giocatore di contorno non lo paghi 20 milioni. Niente da fare, questi sono veramente idioti. Per Bertolacci non esiste nessuna concorrente che ci freghi sul filo di lana?? Ma



viene a fare il titolare chiaramente, ma la cosa grave è che prende vita l'ital-milan, perché gli stranieri ci schifano e probabilmente in società han deciso davvero di puntare solo sugli italiani, quelli purtroppo non ci schifano mai.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Giugno 2015)

Ma le bestemmie sono sempre vietate vero??


----------



## ilcondompelato (25 Giugno 2015)

io l avevo detto che questo lo pagavano almeno 18..invece il condom l ha pagato 20 con 2 mln d ingaggio più bonus.
imbula pagato 18 mln sotto formula di prestito.
adesso compraci soriano a 15 e continua farci sognare 
grande geometra pelato


----------



## markjordan (25 Giugno 2015)

ma pensate che si fermino qui ?


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che stiamo facendo una squadra di Bonaventura. Rendiamoci conto...


Sono d'accordo c'è solo da sperare che diventi forte stile marchisio. Diciamo che non è da schifare ma il prezzo è troppo esagerato troppo


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: chiusa l'intesa Roma-Milan. Bertolacci va ai rossoneri per 20M. Al ragazzo un quadriennale da 1,5M.*






mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Positiva per chi ?
> 
> Di certo non per noi tifosi.



Per me che non dovrò più leggere assurdità 



davoreb ha scritto:


> Vi prego! Qualcuno mi dica che è forte.
> 
> Qualcuno l'ha guardato al Genoa? Io l'ho visto solo in nazionale e mi e sembrato una specie di Poli ma era solo una partita.



È un Bonaventura. Solo che Jack lo abbiamo preso a due spicci in un periodo di vacche rachitiche,questo lo paghiamo più di Eriksen/Vidal/Rakitic finanziando una diretta concorrente e pagandogli un gran giocatore (Radja).
Operazione completamente folle.


----------



## Jack14 (25 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> viene a fare il titolare chiaramente, ma la cosa grave è che prende vita l'ital-milan, perché gli stranieri ci schifano e probabilmente in società han deciso davvero di puntare solo sugli italiani, quelli purtroppo non ci schifano mai.



Pure io ho il terrore dell'italmilan. Nooooo


----------



## Dexter (25 Giugno 2015)

*Mihajlovic su Sky in diretta: "Di Marzio si sbaglia, non abbiamo preso Bertolacci. Se il Milan dovesse acquistarlo sarei contento di averlo in squadra, mi piace, ma come tanti altri giocatori...".*


----------



## aleslash (25 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vi prego! Qualcuno mi dica che è forte.
> 
> Qualcuno l'ha guardato al Genoa? Io l'ho visto solo in nazionale e mi e sembrato una specie di Poli ma era solo una partita.


No è bravo, ma vale 12/13 milioni, non 20, pero l'ha voluto fortemente Miha


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: chiusa l'intesa Roma-Milan. Bertolacci va ai rossoneri per 20M. Al ragazzo un quadriennale da 1,5M.*



Posso bestemmiare? 
Soldi buttati letteralmente nel gabinetto. Complimenti Galliani eh.


----------



## markjordan (25 Giugno 2015)

e allora sky vi provoca


----------



## franck3211 (25 Giugno 2015)

Ma se Bertolacci va a fare il trequartista e Bonaventura credo la mezz'ala allora chi perde il posto tra capitone e de jong?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2015)

*Sportitalia: Bertolacci va al Milan per 15M + bonus. Sarà il primo tassello per il centrocampo e non esclude Witsel.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Giugno 2015)

32 milioni, Matri e Bertolacci.

Questa non puo essere solamente incompentenza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Al netto del discorso tecnico, andrebbero viste nel dettaglio le cifre, perché bisogna capire come ci si arriva a questi 20 milioni.
> 
> Se fossero 15 + 5 in caso di arrivo in Champions, quei 5 sarebbero già molto più sopportabili per una logica di causa-effetto.
> E se quei 15 sono da dare tutti e subito alla Roma o c'è un pagamento dilazionato, fa una discreta differenza.
> ...



Parole sacrosante, pare anzi siano tre di ingaggio quindi 6.

Ovvio che sabatini minca é tonto, se l'ha pagato 17, mica lo rivende a 10. Poi come hai detto tu l'ingaggio é tutto.

In confronto agli nomi che girano é come se il cartellino fosse venuto via Gratis.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: chiusa l'intesa Roma-Milan. Bertolacci va ai rossoneri per 20M. Al ragazzo un quadriennale da 1,5M.*



Che pena


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma pensate che si fermino qui ?



no, ora sotto con pippa bacca. 

se il budget è davvero 75, solo 55 partono per sti 2 cessi.


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: Bertolacci va al Milan per 15M + bonus. Sarà il primo tassello per il centrocampo e non esclude Witsel.*


Speriamo sia vero che non esclude Witsel...


----------



## Jack14 (25 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic su Sky in diretta: "Di Marzio si sbaglia, non abbiamo preso Bertolacci. Se il Milan dovesse acquistarlo sarei contento di averlo in squadra, mi piace, ma come tanti altri giocatori...".*



La mia paura è che sia lui il centrocampista forte...


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> 62 milioni, Bacca Matri e Bertolacci.
> 
> Questa non puo essere solamente incompentenza.


----------



## Djerry (25 Giugno 2015)

Bertolacci trequartista non avrebbe proprio senso.

E' esploso ed è arrivato a queste cifre (chiaramente eccessive) giocando in un centrocampo a 2, nel 343 di Gasperini. E si è specializzato nell'arrivare da dietro in area con inserimenti sia con che senza palla sfruttando l'ambidestrismo e facendo lavoro di copertura sempre dietro la palla.

Metterlo così avanzato vorrebbe dire togliergli tutti i riferimenti e gli spazi che l'hanno reso un giocatore da 20 milioni.


----------



## davoreb (25 Giugno 2015)

Beh dai magari rompicapo il ghiaccio.

Doma witxel, sabato Ibra


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2015)

ahahhahahahhahahha...lo sapevo e l'avevo detto che l'avremmo preso sicuro. Mamma mia, abbattete galliani prima che sia troppo tardi!!!!!!


----------



## ACM_Dennis (25 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Eh no dai... questo è agire in malafede.


----------



## il condor (25 Giugno 2015)

Al milan gira roba buona. Masochismo allo stato puro ma è di contorno.


----------



## accadde_domani (25 Giugno 2015)

Ero molto contento del riscatto di Bertolacci che è un ottimo giocatore cresciuto nel nostro vivaio, ma a 20 milioni non si può dir di no.


----------



## Diavolo18 (25 Giugno 2015)

questo mercato è un incubo


----------



## raducioiu (25 Giugno 2015)

Saran contenti quelli del partito "giovani italiani".
Per questa questa operazione supera pure quella di Matri. Ridatemi Lucas e la Doyen va...



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Bertolacci uno stipendio di 2M + bonus in caso di qualificazione CL.*


----------



## davoreb (25 Giugno 2015)

Comunque l'anno scorso 6 goals e 8 assist..... non mi sembrava uno da ultimo passaggio.


----------



## il condor (25 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic su Sky in diretta: "Di Marzio si sbaglia, non abbiamo preso Bertolacci. Se il Milan dovesse acquistarlo sarei contento di averlo in squadra, mi piace, ma come tanti altri giocatori...".*



dai su Mihajlovic mica ti può dire che abbiamo preso questo cesso per 20mln in diretta.

Voglio il blocco del mercatooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kakaoo1981 (25 Giugno 2015)

Molti mi odierete ma secondo me. È un ottimo giocatore.... Nn pensiate ke witsel sia più forte....sol perché ha un cognome italiano e a molti magari nn suona bene


----------



## accadde_domani (25 Giugno 2015)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Molti mi odierete ma secondo me. È un ottimo giocatore.... Nn pensiate ke witsel sia più forte....sol perché ha un cognome italiano e a molti magari nn suona bene


Assolutamente. Io l'ho visto crescere dalla primavera. Giocatore ottimo.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Giugno 2015)

O mio dio cosa sto sentendo.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (25 Giugno 2015)

Voglio dire la mia senza essere troppo duro, a me Bertolacci piace, è un giovane di grandi potenzialità, molti di voi sono troppi fissati con ste mezzeseghe che vengono dall'estero a prendersi 4mln l'anno, il campionato italiano non è per tutti, voglio vederli i vari Imbula, Kondogbia etc etc...


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Io l'ho visto crescere dalla primavera. Giocatore ottimo.



Chissà perchè allora non ve lo siete tenuto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Giugno 2015)

Sono contento per il giocatore, Bertolacci col genoa ha fatto faville

Il prezzo però è esagerato...


----------



## hiei87 (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: Bertolacci va al Milan per 15M + bonus. Sarà il primo tassello per il centrocampo e non esclude Witsel.*



Non ci posso credere...E' un incubo....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2015)

Io non so più cosa dire sul serio.

Pura malafede


----------



## Ciora (25 Giugno 2015)




----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2015)

Cristo santo ma sul serio Galliani pensa di arrivare in Champions con Bertolacci De Jong Mosciolivo?????!!?!?!?
Ma stiamo scherzando? 40 miliardi per un giocatore che viene dalla provincia, va a sostituire Bonaventura che dovrà passare mezzala (la stessa che stanno cercando e presto sarà un bagno di sangue) in modo da trarre una semplice conclusione: Bonaventura bocciato e rimpiazzato, De Jong e Mosciolivo stranconfermati, forse qualcosa non quadra.
Soldi veramente buttati nel cesso, regalati, se fai un colpo così allora dovresti presentarti al raduno con minimo Witsel e un top davanti, minimo.


----------



## Sheva82 (25 Giugno 2015)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Molti mi odierete ma secondo me. È un ottimo giocatore.... Nn pensiate ke witsel sia più forte....sol perché ha un cognome italiano e a molti magari nn suona bene



Si ma non vale 20 milioni porca miseria!


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Bertolacci uno stipendio di 2M + bonus in caso di qualificazione CL.*





rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> Voglio dire la mia senza essere troppo duro, a me Bertolacci piace, è un giovane di grandi potenzialità, molti di voi sono troppi fissati con ste mezzeseghe che vengono dall'estero a prendersi 4mln l'anno, il campionato italiano non è per tutti, voglio vederli i vari Imbula, Kondogbia etc etc...



Ancora con sta leggenda metropolitana?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2015)

Eh sì Kondogbia di sicuro avrà molte difficoltà a fermare Bertolacci nel derby, già me lo vedo in affanno dinnanzi alla paurosa tecnica del nostro grande trequartista titolare del Milan Bertolacci Andrea milioni 20 spesi bene


----------



## kakaoo1981 (25 Giugno 2015)

Ma scusate parlate di imbula come se fosse un fenomeno....secondo me molti nn sanno nemmeno se è destro o sinistro....vi ricordate vidal alla juve x 12 mln ....nn credo che il prox anno lotteremo x lo scudetto ma gente come bertolacci devi farla ambientare e crescere x puntare al titolo tra 2/3 anni


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Eh sì Kondogbia di sicuro avrà molte difficoltà a fermare Bertolacci nel derby, già me lo vedo in affanno dinnanzi alla paurosa tecnica del nostro grande trequartista titolare del Milan Bertolacci Andrea milioni 20 spesi bene



Per non parlare di Bonera che fresco di rinnovo farà faville contro Icardi e Co.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2015)

e pensare che con 20 mln il barcellona ha preso rakitic!!!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Chissà perchè allora non ve lo siete tenuto.



A centrocampo nella Roma c'è gente più forte di bertolacci e non sarebbe stato titolare cosa per lui fondamentale, ma è un ottimo centrocampista secondo me non è certo peggio di moviola witsel, anzi.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2015)

a me piace un sacco, ma bisogna affiancarlo a un top, però 20 mln è da pazzi, al massimo 10...
sbandierare sta storia dei 150 mln è stata un idiozia, ora tutti sanno che ci sono (forse) i soldi, è ovvio che sparino tutti alto


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Giugno 2015)

questo doveva essere l'anno del rilancio.

finora al massimo e' un rilancio di vaffanc

bertolacci a 20 milioni non si puo' sentire ....hanno ragione gli sfinteristi a prenderci in giro....


----------



## kakaoo1981 (25 Giugno 2015)

Ma essendo giovane l investimento nn lo perdi cosi come se matura puo valere il doppio tra qualke anno...e poi hobi miei dubbi ke il taccagno di galliani regali soldi a destra e sinistra....secondo me 16 piu bonus


----------



## Schism75 (25 Giugno 2015)

20 mln, e Saponara veniva schifato? Follia. Speriamo ce lo soffi il borgorosso football club


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2015)

Immagino sia già pronta la 10 per lui.
Siamo sui top[cit.] intanto Ibra si sarà convinto a venire.
Sono dell'idea che cercheranno di fare il solito mercato mediocre e schifoso cercando di far arrivare Ibra ad agosto, un classico,non sappiamo fare mercato speriamo in dio.
Messi così non ci salva neanche Ibra, la Serie A è di un altro livello anche solo rispetto al 2011/12.


----------



## il condor (25 Giugno 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> questo doveva essere l'anno del rilancio.
> 
> finora al massimo e' un rilancio di vaffanc
> 
> bertolacci a 20 milioni non si puo' sentire ....hanno ragione gli sfinteristi a prenderci in giro....



c'è gente nel forum che è d'accordo. Boooo senza parole.


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> c'è gente nel forum che è d'accordo. Boooo senza parole.



spero che tu sia d'accordo con me.


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (25 Giugno 2015)

Questo è per scusarsi di Destro 
Comunque lo vedo come un buon giocatore, MOLTO sottovalutato, ma che può dare il suo apporto.
20 milioni sono tanti, troppi. Però giudicherà il campo.
Se arriva anche Witsel il centrocampo non è poi così scarso tecnicamente


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> spero che tu sia d'accordo con me.



io è 3000 messaggi che scrivo contro cessolacci. Con quei soldi potevamo prendere un bel centrocampista invece di questo bidone.


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Ma scusate parlate di imbula come se fosse un fenomeno....secondo me molti nn sanno nemmeno se è destro o sinistro....vi ricordate vidal alla juve x 12 mln ....nn credo che il prox anno lotteremo x lo scudetto ma gente come bertolacci devi farla ambientare e crescere x puntare al titolo tra 2/3 anni



Nemmeno tra 20 anni punti al titolo con la gente che stiamo prendendo!!


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

A me non dà fastidio in assoluto aver speso 15-20 milioni per Bertolacci, che può benissimo darci quel dinamismo con un po' di qualità palla ai piedi (è ambidestro), merce inesistente nel nostro centrocampo, per i prossimi 3-4 anni.

Io trovo insopportabile non prendere questa fattispecie di giocatori prima che esplodano e quindi prima di dover offrire una cifra massimizzata per acquistarli, tirati per il collo dal venditore.

Chiunque abbia visto Bertolacci prima di quest'anno poteva intuirne il potenziale (discorso identico si potrebbe fare con Benassi oggi), ma noi paghiamo oggi queste cifre non solo perché non siamo bravi a sufficienza a guardarci intorno (siamo nulli nel sottobosco del mercato internazionale, avendo scouting assente), ma soprattutto perché non riusciamo a concepire operazioni di valorizzazione di giocatori presi a circa 5 milioni.

Esempio emblematico: Saponara. Mentre la Roma massimizza la valorizzazione di Bertolacci al Genoa, noi non massimizziamo affatto la valorizzazione di Saponara all'Empoli.

Se avessimo ceduto Riccardo con operazioni (dico per dire) tipo riscatto e contro-riscatto (4mln e 8mln), oggi Saponara sarebbe di nuovo nostro e lo cederemmo a 15 milioni finanziandoci Bertolacci.

Ma noi proprio non riusciamo a ragionare in quel modo, e quindi questi 20 mln sono figli di quel limite.


----------



## dyablo65 (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> io è 3000 messaggi che scrivo contro cessolacci. Con quei soldi potevamo prendere un bel centrocampista invece di questo bidone.



sicuramente e' migliore di tanta gente che abbiamo in squadra , pero' 20 milioni sono un colpo al cuore.....si poteva anche aspettare non era necessario buttarli subito nel cesso cosi'.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Giugno 2015)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Ma essendo giovane l investimento nn lo perdi cosi come *se matura puo valere il doppio tra qualke anno...*e poi hobi miei dubbi ke il taccagno di galliani regali soldi a destra e sinistra....secondo me 16 piu bonus



eh si, già me le vedo barça e real fra un paio d'anni a scannarsi per avere Bertolacci. 

ma dove vogliamo andare


----------



## robs91 (26 Giugno 2015)

Se i soldi devono essere buttati così era meglio il mercato dei parametri zero.Vergogna.


----------



## dyablo65 (26 Giugno 2015)

mi raccomando : teniamo anche muntari eh....che non si sa mai..


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Immagino sia già pronta la 10 per lui.
> Siamo sui top[cit.] intanto Ibra si sarà convinto a venire.
> Sono dell'idea che cercheranno di fare il solito mercato mediocre e schifoso cercando di far arrivare Ibra ad agosto, un classico,non sappiamo fare mercato speriamo in dio.
> Messi così non ci salva neanche Ibra, la Serie A è di un altro livello anche solo rispetto al 2011/12.



Hai fatto una supposizione sensata. Cercheranno di prendere Ibra per ricreare il Milan allegriano del 2011. Bertolacci nelle loro idee bacate sarebbe il Boateng di allora. Un trequartista incursore con licenza di inserirsi negli spazi creati da Ibra.


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> sicuramente e' migliore di tanta gente che abbiamo in squadra , pero' 20 milioni sono un colpo al cuore.....si poteva anche aspettare non era necessario buttarli subito nel cesso cosi'.



non si tratta di prendere giocatori perchè sono "leggermente" meglio di quelli che abbiamo in squadra. A noi servono giocatori forti e affermati su cui fondare la squadra. La Juve ha costruito il centrocampo con 12mln. Noi 20mln solo per questo bidone, perchè acquistare codesto a questa cifra può essere chiamato solo così.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Giugno 2015)

Scriverei quanti giocatori migliori si possono prendere con quei soldi ma mi limito a dire: Olanda e Belgio


----------



## Sheva82 (26 Giugno 2015)

Non accetto il fatto che un tifoso del Milan si accontenti di aver speso 20 milioni per Bertolacci come per dire "va beh, meglio di niente"! Questi sono i ragionamenti che portano alla mediocrità e ti fanno riempire la squadra di bidoni che ti fanno sprofondare in classifica, servono giocatori veri


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> io è 3000 messaggi che scrivo contro cessolacci. Con quei soldi potevamo prendere un bel centrocampista invece di questo bidone.



A 20 milioni di centrocampisti top non ce n'erano.
Sarebbero state tutte scommesse.
Bertolacci, almeno, ha già giocato in Serie A...e soprattutto sarà bello carico visto che quest'anno ci sono gli Europei, quindi darà il massimo in campo.
Non sto difendendo l'acquisto sia ben chiaro, non mi entusiasma, però di alternative non è che ce ne fossero a migliaia.


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se i soldi devono essere buttati così era meglio il mercato dei parametri zero.Vergogna.



Khedira  Noi paghiamo 20 milioni Bertolacci


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Scriverei quanti giocatori migliori si possono prendere con quei soldi ma mi limito a dire: Olanda e Belgio



non lo fare che mi sanguinerebbero gli occhi.



LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> A 20 milioni di centrocampisti top non ce n'erano.
> Sarebbero state tutte scommesse.
> Bertolacci, almeno, ha già giocato in Serie A...e soprattutto sarà bello carico visto che quest'anno ci sono gli Europei, quindi darà il massimo in campo.
> Non sto difendendo l'acquisto sia ben chiaro, non mi entusiasma, però di alternative non è che ce ne fossero a migliaia.



Ma sei sicuro????


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Scriverei quanti giocatori migliori si possono prendere con quei soldi ma mi limito a dire: Olanda e Belgio



Tielemans a 20 milioni non credo l'avrebbero venduto. Ed è comunque un 97, quindi una scommessa.
Clasie forse sarebbe costato all'incirca uguale, ma chi ha la sicurezza che sia un campione? Sarebbe stata una scommessa pure lui.
Maher, Vilhena...
Del Belgio arriverà Witsel probabilmente.


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> A me non dà fastidio in assoluto aver speso 15-20 milioni per Bertolacci, che può benissimo darci quel dinamismo con un po' di qualità palla ai piedi (è ambidestro), merce inesistente nel nostro centrocampo, per i prossimi 3-4 anni.
> 
> Io trovo insopportabile non prendere questa fattispecie di giocatori prima che esplodano e quindi prima di dover offrire una cifra massimizzata per acquistarli, tirati per il collo dal venditore.
> 
> ...



Posto che non sono d'accordo con il tuo apprezzamento nei confronti di Bertolacci che imho non ci da quella qualità tecnica atta a svolate, per il resto ti quoto. Purtroppo il Milan uno scouting non ce l'ha mai avuto, perchè abituati con Berlusconi a sganciare i soldi per prendere i campioni. Del resto non aiuta nemmeno avere uno come Galliani, che non da spazio ad altre figure nell'organigramma.


----------



## bargnani83 (26 Giugno 2015)

Societa' senza idee.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (26 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno tra 20 anni punti al titolo con la gente che stiamo prendendo!!



Beh questo lo puoi dire a fine mercato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Tielemans a 20 milioni non credo l'avrebbero venduto. Ed è comunque un 97, quindi una scommessa.
> Clasie forse sarebbe costato all'incirca uguale, ma chi ha la sicurezza che sia un campione? Sarebbe stata una scommessa pure lui.
> Maher, Vilhena...
> Del Belgio arriverà Witsel probabilmente.



Peccato Witsel giochi in Russia nella steppa e sia il belga più scarso a centrocampo.

Bertolacci siamo già sicuri non sarà mai forte, gli altri magari potrebbero esserlo.


----------



## koti (26 Giugno 2015)

Spero quantomeno che il suo arrivo serva a panchinare capitan Montolivo (spostamento di Bonaventura a mezz'ala). Cerco di vederci qualche lato positivo.

Witsel
Bonaventura - De Jong
Bertolacci
Bacca - x


----------



## Black (26 Giugno 2015)

20 milioni?? ahahahah non ci voglio credere (risate di disperazione). Abbiamo pagato Tevez alla juve con Matri, ora alla Roma finanziamo Nainggolan!
con questa dirigenza non c'è speranza!


----------



## DannySa (26 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Hai fatto una supposizione sensata. Cercheranno di prendere Ibra per ricreare il Milan allegriano del 2011. Bertolacci nelle loro idee bacate sarebbe il Boateng di allora. Un trequartista incursore con licenza di inserirsi negli spazi creati da Ibra.



Questo è normale, una società che gestisce un mercato in questa maniera non può che sperare in qualcuno o qualcosa piuttosto che crearsi la propria fortuna,
Ricordiamoci che l'ultima volta che siamo andati in Champions e sarebbe dovuto arrivare un centrocampista degno arrivò tale Matri e l'anno prima Pazzini, qui si parla di incapacità di leggere la situazione, uno come Bertolacci possiamo solo strapagarlo dopo una buona stagione, siamo praticamente schiavi del mercato e siamo, ancora peggio, nulli in quello internazionale.
Non so cosa succederà poi ma messi così non siamo nemmeno da EL, a noi servono i campioni, se puntiamo a diventare una provinciale forte allora è finita.


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ma sei sicuro????



Si che sono sicuro.
Clasie comunque è un 91, esattamente come Bertolacci, i margini di crescita sono identici. 
E non credo che Clasie sia questo fenomeno visto che nessuna big l'ha ancora considerato.
Gli altri, ripeto, sarebbero scommesse.
20 milioni sono tanti, ma nel calciomercato di oggi, i top player con quei soldi li vedi col binocolo.


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Beh questo lo puoi dire a fine mercato



Credo onestamente che, se il buon giorno si vede dal mattino, non vorrò vederla la fine del mercato.


----------



## robs91 (26 Giugno 2015)

Poi mi parlano di brand di quotazione ad Honk Kong....ma andate a zappare va!


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Hai fatto una supposizione sensata. Cercheranno di prendere Ibra per ricreare il Milan allegriano del 2011. Bertolacci nelle loro idee bacate sarebbe il Boateng di allora. Un trequartista incursore con licenza di inserirsi negli spazi creati da Ibra.



Esatto Bertolacci sarà il boa della situazione con ibra e bacca davanti. L attracco sarebbe ottimo. A mio parere Bonaventura arretra mezz ala e a questo punto non sono certo che se jong e monto siano certi della titolarità


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.




Non ci credo dai, questa è veramente oltre la follia.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Peccato Witsel giochi in Russia nella steppa e sia il belga più scarso a centrocampo.
> 
> Bertolacci siamo già sicuri non sarà mai forte, gli altri magari potrebbero esserlo.


Che sia stato pagato tanto è vero ma dire che non sarà sicuramente forte è parlare in malafede. Marchisio tanti anni non era meglio di lui poi è esploso e ora tutti lo vorrebbero. Logicamente accanto a lui ci sono giocatori forti


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Questo è normale, una società che gestisce un mercato in questa maniera non può che sperare in qualcuno o qualcosa piuttosto che crearsi la propria fortuna,
> Ricordiamoci che l'ultima volta che siamo andati in Champions e sarebbe dovuto arrivare un centrocampista degno arrivò tale Matri e l'anno prima Pazzini, qui si parla di incapacità di leggere la situazione, uno come Bertolacci possiamo solo strapagarlo dopo una buona stagione, siamo praticamente schiavi del mercato e siamo, ancora peggio, nulli in quello internazionale.
> Non so cosa succederà poi ma messi così non siamo nemmeno da EL, a noi servono i campioni, se puntiamo a diventare una provinciale forte allora è finita.



Già, siamo in balia dei procuratori nostrani nel mercato italiano e totalmente nulli in quello estero. Non abbiamo nessun progetto, nessun orizzonte, niente di niente.


----------



## Morghot (26 Giugno 2015)

Se è vero è palese che abbiamo un pozzo di soldi quindi son felice, non può essere altrimenti


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Si che sono sicuro.
> Clasie comunque è un 91, esattamente come Bertolacci, i margini di crescita sono identici.
> E non credo che Clasie sia questo fenomeno visto che nessuna big l'ha ancora considerato.
> Gli altri, ripeto, sarebbero scommesse.
> 20 milioni sono tanti, ma nel calciomercato di oggi, i top player con quei soldi li vedi col binocolo.



Xhaka e Gundogan gli danno una pista.


----------



## Isao (26 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> "Eh ma Galliani, è.. è ... è il numero uno con i soldi sissì, vedrai che squadra che ti fa, ci ha fatto vincere 7 champions eh, è il miglior dirigente del pianeta, evviva Adriano"



.


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Peccato Witsel giochi in Russia nella steppa e sia il belga più scarso a centrocampo.
> 
> Bertolacci siamo già sicuri non sarà mai forte, gli altri magari potrebbero esserlo.




Witsel ha ancora 26 anni ed è andato in Russia solamente perchè lo Zenit gli ha offerto un pacco di soldi e gli ha pagato la clausola...è rimasto là perchè gli hanno fatto un contratto lungo, ma lui si è già stancato infatti vuole andare via.
De bruyne imprendibile, Nainggolan è costato all'incirca più di 30 milioni ed era della Roma già da un po' anche se non ufficialmente, Defour non commento e Fellaini fa panca a Witsel oppure ci gioca assieme...ma non è così forte.
Al momento, dietro a De Bruyne e Nainggolan c'è proprio Witsel.


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Xhaka e Gundogan gli danno una pista.



Gundogan è IMPRENDIBILE. Scordiamocelo.
Xhaka sarebbe costato inevitabilmente di più, 25-30, è forte, ma non mi sembra un campione.
Anche l'altro svizzero Shaqiri doveva essere un crack........


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2015)

vabbè ragazzi ormai è fatta, io ero contrario immaginando le cifre, ma da quando firmerà farò il tifo anche per lui, e mi auguro possa esplodere definitivamente con noi.


----------



## Butcher (26 Giugno 2015)

Ho tirato giu una bestemmia che i miei amici sono rimasti sconvolti...


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Gundogan è IMPRENDIBILE. Scordiamocelo.
> Xhaka sarebbe costato inevitabilmente di più, 25-30, è forte, ma non mi sembra un campione.
> Anche l'altro svizzero Shaqiri doveva essere un crack........



Gundogan è in scadenza!!! Xhaka con i soldi destinati a questo bidone lo prendevi tranquillamente e ti avanzavano anche.



Butcher ha scritto:


> Ho tirato giu una bestemmia che i miei amici sono rimasti sconvolti...



le vie di bertolacci sono infinite....


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Esatto Bertolacci sarà il boa della situazione con ibra e bacca davanti. L attracco sarebbe ottimo. A mio parere Bonaventura arretra mezz ala e a questo punto non sono certo che se jong e monto siano certi della titolarità



Si è troppo evidente l' intento tattico, cosi come è evidente l'arretramento come mezz'ala di Bonaventura. Per il resto io spero che non si faccia l'errore di Allegri. È fondamentale avere un regista in mezzo al campo e non semplicemente un interditore o un uomo d'ordine alla Van Bommel. Capisco che Ibra sia un accentratore, ma abbiamo visto anche che senza di lui la squadra soffre e non ha identità. Cmq sono tutti indizi che portano all'acquisto di Ibra.
P.S: spero che venga preso Jose Mauri, forse si fa un acquisto intelligent, una volta tanto.


----------



## DannySa (26 Giugno 2015)

In teoria, per la legge dei grandi numeri dovrebbe arrivare quello forte ora......


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In teoria, per la legge dei grandi numeri dovrebbe arrivare quello forte ora......



guarda che quello forte era lui. ora arriva quello meno forte di lui. Baselli in cabina di regia.


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Poi mi parlano di brand di quotazione ad Honk Kong....ma andate a zappare va!



Hai ragione Robs, di certo non attiriamo nessuno con acquisti del genere..Anzi..


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



20 milioni per questo mezzo giocatore sono il chiaro sintomo dell'incompetenza di Galliani. E la dimostrazione di cosa succede quando lasci il mercato in mano a uno che che montava antenne.

Parlare di "malafede" sarebbe un complimento al geometra sull'antenna, significherebbe che lo fa di proposito a scaricare nel cesso 20 milioni. Invece, lui pensa di aver fatto un gran colpo. Sabatini, intanto, ha fatto un'operazione magistrale. Si è pagato praticamente il riscatto di Nainggolan (giocatore spaziale) rivendendo questa mezza calzetta. I romanisti qui faticano ancora a crederci.

Due cose:
- ma come pensano di andare in Champions League acquistando i Bertolacci?
- ma cosa vogliono quotare sul mercato asiatico? magari con "mercato asiatico" intendevano le bancarelle di Bangkok dove andare a vendere le magliette di Bertolaccio assieme ai lupini, al pecorino e altri prodotti tipici italiani.

Non è nemmeno luglio e abbiamo già tirato i remi in barca per lo scudetto. E la cosa triste è che apparentemente lo abbiamo fatto avendo a disposizione pure i soldi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2015)

Si prospetta un anno nero, ora manca solo Baselli per concretizzare lo schifo di ItalMilan.


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 20 milioni per questo mezzo giocatore sono il chiaro sintomo dell'incompetenza di Galliani. E la dimostrazione di cosa succede quando lasci il mercato in mano a uno che che montava antenne.
> 
> Parlare di "malafede" sarebbe un complimento al geometra sull'antenna, significherebbe che lo fa di proposito a scaricare nel cesso 20 milioni. Invece, lui pensa di aver fatto un gran colpo. Sabatini, intanto, ha fatto un'operazione magistrale. Si è pagato praticamente il riscatto di Nainggolan (giocatore spaziale) rivendendo questa mezza calzetta. I romanisti qui faticano ancora a crederci.
> 
> ...


----------



## aleslash (26 Giugno 2015)

Posso fare una domanda? Quanti di quelli che lo giudicano come un giocatore scarso lo hanno visto per più di due volte col Genoa?


----------



## Tahva (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 20 milioni per questo mezzo giocatore sono il chiaro sintomo dell'incompetenza di Galliani. E la dimostrazione di cosa succede quando lasci il mercato in mano a uno che che montava antenne.
> 
> Parlare di "malafede" sarebbe un complimento al geometra sull'antenna, significherebbe che lo fa di proposito a scaricare nel cesso 20 milioni. Invece, lui pensa di aver fatto un gran colpo. Sabatini, intanto, ha fatto un'operazione magistrale. Si è pagato praticamente il riscatto di Nainggolan (giocatore spaziale) rivendendo questa mezza calzetta. I romanisti qui faticano ancora a crederci.
> 
> ...



Voglio farti una statua.


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

Rilancio i miei dubbi su Bertolacci trequartista. Per me può solo essere schierato nella linea di centrocampo, a 2 o a 3 che sia.

Tutto quello che di buono ha fatto questo ragazzo trae origine dalla sua posizione arretrata e dagli spazi che può attaccare partendo da dietro.
Non ha quella particolare fisicità di Boateng per muoversi da posizione avanzata magari ricevendo nel traffico e fare strappi di pura potenza in avanti.

Schierarlo così avanzato vuol dire perderlo nella fase difensiva e soprattutto annientare quella sua caratteristica di attaccare gli spazi e salire palla al piede dopo il recupero palla. Per altro non mi pare nemmeno così drammatico in fase di impostazione (detto che non è certo la specialità della casa), ha più qualità di un Nocerino sicuramente.

Una volta tanto che abbiamo un giocatore dinamico e di gamba per 90 minuti, perché ridurlo in 20 metri di campo invece di fargli fare avanti ed indietro sui 50-70 metri (box-to-box)?


----------



## Isao (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Gundogan è in scadenza!!! Xhaka con i soldi destinati a questo bidone lo prendevi tranquillamente e ti avanzavano anche.



Ma dai smettetela con il fanta mercato. Gundogan non lo paghi venti e se si muove non viene di certo al Milan. Resta il fatto che 20 mln per Bertolacci sono assurdi. Preferivo Mauri come scommessa, almeno era a zero.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Giugno 2015)

Avevo detto oggi che l'avremmo preso e infatti.

Cifra spropositata, peggio dell'operazione Matri. Salvato il mercato alla Roma. Io non ho parole ragazzi, spero solo che ci sono così tanti soldi che fanno anche acquisti a caso no-sense (voglio essere chiaro, a me Bertolacci piace ma l'operazione non sta in nessun globo terrestre), ma so che è utopia. 

Molti giocatori ottimi si comprano a 20 milioni, giocatori che possono farti la differenza.

Come già detto a inizio mercato, ormai da noi questo tipo di giocatore può venire, ormai, GIUSTAMENTE, ci snobbano tutti, non siamo più un top club (sempre pronto ad essere smentito immediatamente).

Povero Milan, cit.


----------



## DannySa (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> guarda che quello forte era lui. ora arriva quello meno forte di lui. Baselli in cabina di regia.



Chissà quanto lo pagheremo, 8-10 mln per un giovane di 24 anni (a sentire i giornali si penserebbe ad un 17enne), riserva a Bergamo.
Forse Galliani non ha capito che se non si va in Champions l'anno prossimo è una tragedia annunciata, non ho idea di come possa portare a casa 2-3 ottimi giocatori con questa pista.


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 20 milioni per questo mezzo giocatore sono il chiaro sintomo dell'incompetenza di Galliani. E la dimostrazione di cosa succede quando lasci il mercato in mano a uno che che montava antenne.
> 
> Parlare di "malafede" sarebbe un complimento al geometra sull'antenna, significherebbe che lo fa di proposito a scaricare nel cesso 20 milioni. Invece, lui pensa di aver fatto un gran colpo. Sabatini, intanto, ha fatto un'operazione magistrale. Si è pagato praticamente il riscatto di Nainggolan (giocatore spaziale) rivendendo questa mezza calzetta. I romanisti qui faticano ancora a crederci.
> 
> ...



Infatti lui è convinto di aver fatto un gran colpo e a quest'ora si starà sfregando le mani. Stasera ho rivalutato una volta di più Ariedo Braida. Sono convinto che i migliori se ne siano andati dal Milan( lui, Laura Masi, Ancelotti) e siano rimasti i peggiori.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 20 milioni per questo mezzo giocatore sono il chiaro sintomo dell'incompetenza di Galliani. E la dimostrazione di cosa succede quando lasci il mercato in mano a uno che che montava antenne.
> 
> Parlare di "malafede" sarebbe un complimento al geometra sull'antenna, significherebbe che lo fa di proposito a scaricare nel cesso 20 milioni. Invece, lui pensa di aver fatto un gran colpo. Sabatini, intanto, ha fatto un'operazione magistrale. Si è pagato praticamente il riscatto di Nainggolan (giocatore spaziale) rivendendo questa mezza calzetta. I romanisti qui faticano ancora a crederci.
> 
> ...


perfetto


bertolacci.... sto piangendo...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Giugno 2015)

Il prezzo è assolutamente eccessivo, ma il giocatore è proprio buono, è maturato tantissimo in questa ultima stagione. Il fatto che provenga dalla provincia non mi spaventa, lo stesso Nainggolan su molti forum veniva snobbato quando era ancora a Cagliari, poi col passaggio alla Roma si è rivelato per ciò che era veramente


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Chissà quanto lo pagheremo, 8-10 mln per un giovane di 24 anni (a sentire i giornali si penserebbe ad un 17enne), riserva a Bergamo.
> Forse Galliani non ha capito che se non si va in Champions l'anno prossimo è una tragedia annunciata, non ho idea di come possa portare a casa 2-3 ottimi giocatori con questa pista.



Se è costato 20 cessolacci per baselli regaleremo non meno di 12.


----------



## Nicco (26 Giugno 2015)

costo totale include ingaggio e stipendio?


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Il prezzo è assolutamente eccessivo, ma il giocatore è proprio buono, è maturato tantissimo in questa ultima stagione. Il fatto che provenga dalla provincia non mi spaventa, lo stesso Nainggolan su molti forum veniva snobbato quando era ancora a Cagliari, poi col passaggio alla Roma si è rivelato per ciò che era veramente



Nainggolan si vedeva già a Cagliari che fosse fortissimo. E qui veniva esaltato.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] socio, peccato per i 20 milioni (effettivamente tanti) ma l'acquisto è buono. Sei pronto a difenderlo durante l'anno?


----------



## pennyhill (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



25 anni, centrocampista che sa fare le due fasi (6 gol e 8 assist nell'ultima stagione), dinamico, profilo simile a quello di Bonaventura, che nell'ultima stagione è stato il migliore. Buon acquisto.


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ma dai smettetela con il fanta mercato. Gundogan non lo paghi venti e se si muove non viene di certo al Milan. Resta il fatto che 20 mln per Bertolacci sono assurdi. Preferivo Mauri come scommessa, almeno era a zero.



Quello che stanno facendo questi incompetenti è fantamercato. 20 mln per questo qui non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra. Xhaka lo si poteva prendere tranquillamente, il problema è che galliani conosce solo i giocatori dei suoi amici procuratori


----------



## Julian Ross (26 Giugno 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 25 anni, centrocampista che sa fare le due fasi (6 gol e 8 assist nell'ultima stagione), dinamico, profilo simile a quello di Bonaventura, che nell'ultima stagione è stato il migliore. Buon acquisto.



Ha 24 anni non 25.
Non so quali margini abbia però.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Giugno 2015)

La cosa assurda è che c'è una parte della tifoseria romanista che si lamenta di questa operazione, non lo avrebbero venduto a 20 mln.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Rilancio i miei dubbi su Bertolacci trequartista. Per me può solo essere schierato nella linea di centrocampo, a 2 o a 3 che sia.
> 
> Tutto quello che di buono ha fatto questo ragazzo trae origine dalla sua posizione arretrata e dagli spazi che può attaccare partendo da dietro.
> Non ha quella particolare fisicità di Boateng per muoversi da posizione avanzata magari ricevendo nel traffico e fare strappi di pura potenza in avanti.
> ...



Ma io mi chiedo se stiano interpellando Mihajlovic... Perchè Sinisa credo che conosca la posizione in cui rende di più, e secondo me lo prendono per fargli fare la mezzala infatti.

Io spero che abbiano messo già in conto i soldi per Ibra, e intanto non sanno dove buttare sti 20, 30 milioni in più.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 25 anni, centrocampista che sa fare le due fasi (6 gol e 8 assist nell'ultima stagione), dinamico, profilo simile a quello di Bonaventura, che nell'ultima stagione è stato il migliore. Buon acquisto.



Il problema, caro Penny, è che ci stiamo "Bonaventurizzando". Soprattutto noi tifosi.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Giugno 2015)

Comunque, ci fossero i soldi e a centrocampo facessero un Bertolacci-J.Mauri-Witsel...non sarebbe male.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nainggolan si vedeva già a Cagliari che fosse fortissimo. E qui veniva esaltato.



Non so come fosse considerato qui, ma da altre parti veniva considerato più o meno come ora viene considerato Bertolacci. Buon giocatore in una piccola realtà che però non ti faceva fare il salto di qualità. Snobbato dalla sua nazionale (mi pare 2-3 presenze finché era al Cagliari) e senza grossi margini di miglioramento.
Spero che Bertolacci faccia il suo stesso percorso, quest'anno ha fatto una stagione ottima con anche dei gol molto belli.
Ribadisco che il prezzo è eccessivo e capisco che dopo le tranvate nei denti di sabato prenderlo come primo acquisto ha il sapore di presa in giro


----------



## pennyhill (26 Giugno 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Ha 24 anni non 25.
> Non so quali margini abbia però.





Per me quando uno compie gli anni, entra già nell'anno successivo. 
Ad agosto, per il primo impegno, ne avrà 24 e 7 mesi. Se prendessimo Ibrahimovic ad agosto, dovrei parlare di un 33enne solo perché i 34 li compie ad ottobre?


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Giugno 2015)

Voglio illudermi fino alla fine:

Silvio fa il mercato fino a fine Luglio (contorno)
Poi arriva Bee e compra i big.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 25 anni, centrocampista che sa fare le due fasi (6 gol e 8 assist nell'ultima stagione), dinamico, profilo simile a quello di Bonaventura, che nell'ultima stagione è stato il migliore. Buon acquisto.



Ma Bonaventura lo pagammo per quello che aveva dimostrato, pur facendo bene, in una piccola piazza: 7 milioni, quasi 3 volte meno Bertolacci (e infatti l'intero forum fu contento, anche se non stavamo parlando di un top player). I 20 milioni, dato che non li metto di tasca mia, mi disturbano semplicemente per due motivi:

- hai tolto cash ad un altro acquisto
- hai dato cash ad una squadre che teoricamente dovrebbe essere la tua rivale, e lo hai fatto per una sua riserva. cioè, non l'hai nemmeno indebolita.


----------



## ilcondompelato (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Se è costato 20 cessolacci per baselli regaleremo non meno di 12.



se non 12, ma almeno 9-10 li spendono.
il pelato non finisce mai di stupire.
domani mi raccomando, andiamo in russia e spendiamo altri 35-40 per la lumaca belga.


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

Qualsiasi parallelo tra giocatori e le loro storie è delicatissimo, perché la regola principe (se non ti chiami Ibra) è "dimmi con che compagni ed in che squadra giochi e ti dirò chi sei".

Però in 4 anni a Cagliari Nainggolan ha fatto 7 gol e 6 assist. Da mezzala.
Nella sola ultima stagione al Genoa Bertolacci ha fatto 6 gol e 8 assist. Da centrocampista.

Per altro uno lottava al massimo per arrivare quattordicesimo, l'altro è arrivato sesto.

Con questo non voglio dire che Nainggolan sia scarso e Bertolacci un fenomeno, figuriamoci poi volendo dimostrare qualcosa con quei numeri.

Però se è vero che Nainggolan sembrava fortissimo a Cagliari (e comunque alla fine è costato 30 mln alla Roma) e ci possiamo stare tutti, con che criterio Bertolacci è sicuramente non fortissimo o nettamente meno forte a Genova?

Vedendo il campo, ricordandomi Nainggolan a Cagliari, vedendo Bertolacci a Genova, considerando l'età di entrambi (1988 contro 1991), io non mi sentirei di dare per così scontato che il gap tra i due sia così clamoroso o destinato a rimanere così ampio. Ammesso che lo sia.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Giugno 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per me quando uno compie gli anni, entra già nell'anno successivo.
> Ad agosto, per il primo impegno, ne avrà 24 e 7 mesi. Se prendessimo Ibrahimovic ad agosto, dovrei parlare di un 33enne solo perché i 34 li compie ad ottobre?



Sì, l'età è successiva al compleanno, fino ad ottobre Ibra è un 33 enne. Sarà un 34 enne quando li avrà compiuti.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 25 anni, centrocampista che sa fare le due fasi (6 gol e 8 assist nell'ultima stagione), dinamico, profilo simile a quello di Bonaventura, che nell'ultima stagione è stato il migliore. Buon acquisto.



Anche per me è buon acquisto, *se è vero.*

Hanno comunque cannato completamente i tempi e le cifre.
Io sono un estimatore di Bertolacci, ma 20 milioni sono una follia, e riguardo la tempistica, il giocatore sarebbe accolto decisamente meglio se fosse preceduto da Xhaka e Ibra. 

Non ci si può insomma presentare con Bertolacci come primo acquisto importante.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Se ci sono veramente 120 milioni a disposizione potrebbe essere la ciliegina, e con i soldi rimanenti dovremmo invece comprare la torta. Qualora invece il budget a disposizione fosse limitato ogni commento sarebbe superfluo. Ma in un caso o nell'altro l'unica certezza è che Galliani altro non è che un incompetente. E ci sarebbero tanti altri aggettivi coloriti perfetti per lui, ma meglio sorvolare.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

Andrebbe bene solo se affiancato a 2 fenomeni


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2015)

20 milioni è follia pura


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Giugno 2015)

Lo daremo in prestito alla Roma l'anno prossimo con lo stipendio pagato da noi


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il problema, caro Penny, è che ci stiamo "Bonaventurizzando". Soprattutto noi tifosi.



esatto..per non dire altro


----------



## pennyhill (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma Bonaventura lo pagammo per quello che aveva dimostrato, pur facendo bene, in una piccola piazza: 7 milioni, quasi 3 volte meno Bertolacci (e infatti l'intero forum fu contento, anche se non stavamo parlando di un top player). I 20 milioni, dato che non li metto di tasca mia, mi disturbano semplicemente per due motivi:
> 
> - hai tolto cash ad un altro acquisto
> - hai dato cash ad una squadre che teoricamente dovrebbe essere la tua rivale, e lo hai fatto per una sua riserva. cioè, non l'hai nemmeno indebolita.



Sono d'accordo con quanto hai scritto, su tutto. Cifra esagerata, ma è ovvio che voglio credere non ci si fermi qui.
In altri tempi (due anni fa), spendevi si 12 per Matri, ma dopo essere entrato in champions ed aver ceduto Boateng più o meno alla stessa cifra. Uno esce uno entra era la regola, qui ne spendi 20 senza cessioni, senza champions e a fine giugno.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Andrebbe bene solo se affiancato a 2 fenomeni



Di sicuro sarebbe una follia affiancarlo a Montolivo e De Jong.
Fa la fine di Marchisio quando era a fianco di Aquliani e Felipe Melo.


----------



## S T B (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



20 milioni per Bertolacci... preferivo i 6 per Bonaventura


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

E fu così che prendemmo il nuovo Locatelli


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di sicuro sarebbe una follia affiancarlo a Montolivo e De Jong.
> Fa la fine di Marchisio quando era a fianco di Aquliani e Felipe Melo.



Il vero problema, e dispiace dirlo per l'uomo, sarebbe accontentarsi di De Jong come vertice basso.

Non credo servano a tutti i costi due fenomeni, ma semplicemente ne basta uno completo che interpreti il ruolo di mediano basso in modo più moderno di Nigel, facendo le due fasi (interdizione + regia di qualità o almeno non dannosa).

Poi l'altra mezzala può benissimo essere Bonaventura o persino quello che resta di Montolivo, mi preoccupa sì ma non così tanto.

Ma la combinazione Bertolacci-De Jong-FENOMENO è a prescindere peggiore della combinazione Bertolacci-FENOMENO-Bonaventura.

Detto che a questo punto non si può escludere nemmeno la strada del 4-2-3-1:
-Bertolacci, preso, è esploso in centrocampo a 2
-De Jong, rinnovato, ha una lunga esperienza al vertice in centrocampo a 2
-Witsel, trattato, mi pare di ricordarlo sempre in centrocampo a 2
-Kondogbia, -----ato, giocatore adattissimo in centrocampo a 2


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Follia, non so che dire.
L'unica speranza che ho è che abbiano così tanti soldi da buttarne via come se niente fosse, il che smentirebbe tutte le sensazioni degli ultimi giorni.

Oppure è un'altra idiozia terribile alla Matri.

Quale delle due sarà più probabile?


----------



## Casnop (26 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il vero problema, e dispiace dirlo per l'uomo, sarebbe accontentarsi di De Jong come vertice basso.
> 
> Non credo servano a tutti i costi due fenomeni, ma semplicemente ne basta uno completo che interpreti il ruolo di mediano basso in modo più moderno di Nigel, facendo le due fasi (interdizione + regia di qualità o almeno non dannosa).
> 
> ...



Analisi molto interessante. Direi che le ultime operazioni, se confermate, attenuano le perplessità iniziali su una funzionalità del modulo 4312. Bertolacci va bene come mezzala destra, buono in interdizione ed incursore pregevole con soluzioni di passaggio e tiro con entrambi i piedi e notevole velocità sul breve. Sulla mezzala opposta parte inizialmente Montolivo, ma il giovane José Mauri ha qualità e personalità tali da prendersi alla svelta il ruolo. Bonaventura lasciamolo al ruolo che predilige: trequarti di grande penetrazione tra le linee, movimento, ricerca dello spazio libero e gol. Mi piace immaginarlo con un Ibrahimovic che gira nell'area e gli crea lo spazio vitale per l'inserimento da dietro, come il Boateng dell'anno dello scudetto. Il punto nodale è il centrocampista basso. Witsel? Non ha familiarità nel ruolo, benché abbia il passo, il fisico ed una discreta visione di gioco per cimentarvisi: Montolivo, suo omologo tecnico, ad esempio, ci ha provato in passato, con esiti non felici. Oppure dobbiamo immaginare uno dei due centrali difensivi con compiti di avvio dell'azione da dietro: il Maksimovic cercato negli ultimi giorni si spiega così. È chiaro che il tutto avrebbe un altro valore in una ipotesi di centrocampo a 2 (442, o 4231 che dir si voglia). Alla fine della fiera, vedrai, arriveremo lì.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Sono in malafede



Se l'avessero preso dalla Juve sarebbe stato evidente...no, il cappone ha solo il tasso alcolemico costantemente ben oltre il limite di guardia: da INTERDIZIONE, lui e i suo capo; che la natura faccia il suo corso, è l'unica speranza


----------



## wildfrank (26 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo se stiano interpellando Mihajlovic... Perchè Sinisa credo che conosca la posizione in cui rende di più, e secondo me lo prendono per fargli fare la mezzala infatti.
> 
> Io spero che abbiano messo già in conto i soldi per Ibra, e intanto non sanno dove buttare sti 20, 30 milioni in più.



Per me sono disoccupato è un vero insulto!


----------



## Sotiris (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Che tristezza di giocatore.
L'unica cosa che vedo positiva è che se buttiamo nel water 20 milioni per questo qui, significa che i soldi ci sono e quindi, presumo, ne utilizzeremo ben di più per altro.
Insomma se questo qui viene a sostituire Nocerino mi va benissimo.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> no, ora sotto con pippa bacca.
> 
> se il budget è davvero 75, solo 55 partono per sti 2 cessi.



Sì, ma lasciala riposare in pace Pippa Bacca, violentata e strangolata qualche anno fa.......


----------



## davidino (26 Giugno 2015)

20 milioni per bertolacci ma vi rendete conto ragazzi?ma come siamo finiti? Poi c è chi dice che sono pochi 30 per Witsel? Mah.. riflettete ragazzi


----------



## Jack14 (26 Giugno 2015)

Ieri a caldo ero scandalizzato per questa operazione. Stamattina ripensandoci resto convinto che 20M per Bertolacci siano troppi, ma a questo punto vi chiedo: perchè l'inter che per la stessa cifra compra un mediano (imbula) viene osannata? Bertolacci è tecnico e fa qualche goal (a differenza di imbula) ed è già collaudato in italia. Certo 20 sono tanti, ma non sono tanti 40 per dybala e lo erano i 30 per iturbe che hanno azzeccato una sola stagione in A? Però chi ai tempi ha preso loro è stato osannato. Bertolacci viene seguito da molti anni, è polivalente un pò come jack, per me rimane un acquisto potenzialmente di qualità pagato caro ma ultimamente i prezzi sono questi (imbula, kondogbia)


----------



## beleno (26 Giugno 2015)

Boh, la scorsa stagione almeno l'avremmo preso con uno dei soliti affari con il Genoa.. 20 milioni mi sembrano un'esagerazione. Se l'ha chiesto il mister ok, però IMHO era meglio prendere un regista al posto di De Jong.


----------



## Love (26 Giugno 2015)

bertolacci a me piace tanto...sono sicuro che è stato preso per fare il trequartista...ed è ok...20 mln sono esagerati però...capisco che la roma lo ha pagato 8.5 la metà e quindi per fare plusvalenza doveva venderlo a più di 17 ma 20 è una cifra abnorme...iago falque che ha fatto una stagione monstre l'anno scorso la roma lo ha pagato 11mln...e ho detto tutto...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Giugno 2015)

Pazzesco, quando pensi di aver visto tutto riescono ancora a sorprenderti con operazioni no sense.


----------



## George Weah (26 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> bertolacci a me piace tanto...sono sicuro che è stato preso per fare il trequartista...ed è ok...20 mln sono esagerati però...capisco che la roma lo ha pagato 8.5 la metà e quindi per fare plusvalenza doveva venderlo a più di 17 ma 20 è una cifra abnorme...iago falque che ha fatto una stagione monstre l'anno scorso la roma lo ha pagato 11mln...e ho detto tutto...



Se è il giocatore che vuole Mihajlovic (e credo sia così) è giusto spendere le cifre necessarie a portarlo nella nostra rosa. Dei soldi non m'interessa, basta si prendano giocatori funzionali agli schemi di Sinisa.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Giugno 2015)

dovremmo ufficializzarlo, imparando dai disastri recenti.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Giugno 2015)

Eh ma Galliani con i soldi costruisce uno squadrone


----------



## Ian.moone (26 Giugno 2015)

bertolacci è un buon giocatore, ma vale 20 milioni?

con 20 milioni mi aspetto un giocatore semi top che faccia fare quanto meno un notevole upgrade


tra l'altro 20 milioni che finiscono nelle tasche di una squadra rivale..bah


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Spero per Galliani *che siano pieni di zeppi di contanti *in questo mercato.

Altrimenti siamo davanti al *MATRI 2015/16*


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

20 milioni mi sembrano un po' troppi se devo essere onesto..a me è un colpo che non dispiace dato che lo reputo decisamente superiore a tutti i nostri centrocampisti e potenzialmente un elemento duttile su cui fare sicuro affidamento (moti dimenticano sempre che le grandi squadre hanno anche al loro interno giocatori che senza essere le stelle però fanno tanto lavoro utilissimo, nel milan di sacchi, ad esempio, quanto era importante Evani?)..
Altro aspetto importante: se i sono 20 milioni per Bertolacci nessuno mi venga più a dire che soldi di Bee non ci sono..adesso mi aspetto che si vadano a prendere almeno un altro centrocampista di qualità e un ottimo centrale, poi sistemiamo l'attacco con una punta buona e Ibra..
Raga so che si sperava di più ma purtroppo per l'anno prossimo l'obbiettivo è solo cercare di arrivare nei primi tre


----------



## Reblanck (26 Giugno 2015)

20 milioni sono troppi per un giocatore che ne vale al massimo 15 !


----------



## Iblahimovic (26 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Questa è l'operazione che aspettavamo: supererà quella di Matri   20 milioni per Bertolacci ahahahahahahahahah



.


----------



## Iblahimovic (26 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> malati di mente



.


----------



## Iblahimovic (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so davvero cosa dire. Stanno sabotando dall'interno.



.


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Giugno 2015)

Dare tutti quei soldi alla Roma è una follia.


----------



## Iblahimovic (26 Giugno 2015)

il grande centrocampista..


----------



## Juventino30 (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Raga so che si sperava di più ma purtroppo per l'anno prossimo l'obbiettivo è solo cercare di arrivare nei primi tre



Nei primi 3? E per farlo rinforzi la Roma dandogli 20 milioni? Perchè per i primi tre posti la corsa è abbastanza affollata, ci sono Juve, Roma, Napoli, Lazio e una Inter che sta facendo un ottimo lavoro sul mercato...e allora il Milan che fa? Prende Bertolacci e regala 20 milioni alla Roma per farle fare i suoi giri di calciatori? Finanzi una concorrente per i primi tre posti? Magari per farle prendere quella punta che le manca? A me sembra una tattica suicida.


----------



## beleno (26 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> bertolacci a me piace tanto...sono sicuro che è stato preso per fare il trequartista...ed è ok...20 mln sono esagerati però...capisco che la roma lo ha pagato 8.5 la metà e quindi per fare plusvalenza doveva venderlo a più di 17 ma 20 è una cifra abnorme...iago falque che ha fatto una stagione monstre l'anno scorso la roma lo ha pagato 11mln...e ho detto tutto...



Anche a me non è dispiaciuto quando l'ho visto giocare. Però IMHO un conto è strapagare giocatori importanti che al momento non vogliono venire al Milan dato lo scarso appeal della nostra squadra in questo momento. Quello lo "devi" fare, se vuoi creare una spirale positiva. Pagare così tanto uno che ha giocato nel Genoa, e che al Milan ci dovrebbe venire "di corsa", non ha molto senso.


----------



## Biss (26 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Nei primi 3? E per farlo rinforzi la Roma dandogli 20 milioni? Perchè per i primi tre posti la corsa è abbastanza affollata, ci sono Juve, Roma, Napoli, Lazio e una Inter che sta facendo un ottimo lavoro sul mercato...e allora il Milan che fa? Prende Bertolacci e regala 20 milioni alla Roma per farle fare i suoi giri di calciatori? Finanzi una concorrente per i primi tre posti? Magari per farle prendere quella punta che le manca? A me sembra una tattica suicida.



Come non quotarti..


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

ozil il real lo ha preso a 15,rakitic costato 20,eriksen costato 11,vidal 13,pjanic 11. Bertolacci 20!!!!
stamattina ho sentito la notizia su gazzetta tv e ho scoppiato il caffè dalla bocca per l'incredulità.
E' davvero difficile capire perchè li lasciano ancora fare mercato.Io credo che ormai a questa società non interessi più nulla del Milan e aspettano solo di vendere.Solo così mi spiego tanta noncuranza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Nei primi 3? E per farlo rinforzi la Roma dandogli 20 milioni? Perchè per i primi tre posti la corsa è abbastanza affollata, ci sono Juve, Roma, Napoli, Lazio e una Inter che sta facendo un ottimo lavoro sul mercato...e allora il Milan che fa? Prende Bertolacci e regala 20 milioni alla Roma per farle fare i suoi giri di calciatori? Finanzi una concorrente per i primi tre posti? Magari per farle prendere quella punta che le manca? A me sembra una tattica suicida.



Bé magari però il Milan ci crede veramente nel giocatore..abbiamo dato 20 milioni alla Roma (che pagheremo in minimo 3 anni e poi io ho letto anche 15+bonus, vedremo..) ma alla fine loro ne avevano spesi 8,5 per riscattarlo quindi per loro sono 11,5 milioni..che ci prendono con quei soldi?..
Detto ciò per il campionato Lazio e Napoli non le considero..la lazio non ripeterà l'exploit di quest'anno e il Napoli sta sbaraccando, Sarri per me lo esonerano a Novembre..
Voi, Roma e Inter per adesso siete molto più avanti..però intanto vediamo come rimpiazzate Tevez e Pirlo prima di dire chi delle tre parte in pole..noi dobbiamo presentarci ai nastri subito dietro, salvo che non si arrivi poi a Ibra..in quel caso ci siamo anche noi per dire la nostra..ovviamente sapendo che difficilmente dopo un decimo posto fai una squadra da scudetto, soprattutto perché rispetto ai primi due scudetti di Gonde con voi la serie A si è molto rivalutata..


----------



## neversayconte (26 Giugno 2015)

SCusate ma avete visto l'ingaggio che dovrebbe prendere Bertolacci al milan? 1,5 milioni. 
è chiaro che si risparmia sull'ingaggio e quindi i 20 milioni ci stanno tutti nell'operazione complessiva in euro. 
Per esempio Kondogbia pagato 30 più bonus, però ha un ingaggio pesantissimo (il triplo di berto)


----------



## prebozzio (26 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] socio, peccato per i 20 milioni (effettivamente tanti) ma l'acquisto è buono. Sei pronto a difenderlo durante l'anno?



Certo che 20 milioni sono tanti... a 10 milioni l'avrei difeso contro tutto e tutti a prescindere, visto il prezzo dovrà meritarsi il nostro supporto


----------



## Black (26 Giugno 2015)

dicono che sia "quasi fatta", come per Kondogbia. Non è che ora si inserisce l'Inter e ce lo porta via per 30 milioni?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> *Pagare così tanto uno che ha giocato nel Genoa, e che al Milan ci dovrebbe venire "di corsa", non ha molto senso*.



Infatti il giocatore ci viene di corsa dato che gli hanno fatto un ingaggio da 1,5 milioni..il problema è che si doveva convincere la Roma in questo caso non lui...


----------



## Montag84 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Le ipotesi sono tre:

1) Abbiamo tantissimi soldi, tanti da poterci permettere di buttarli via ---> Galliani capace come lo sarebbe chiunque con tanti soldi
2) Abbiamo tanti soldi, ma non così tanti da poterci permettere di buttarne via così tanti per un buon giocatore come questo ---> Galliani incapace
3) Galliani fa apposta ---> Galliani troll


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

stanno costruendo una squadra di melma


----------



## Giangy (26 Giugno 2015)

Bertolacci giocatore discreto, ma non un top player, per ora delle tre operazioni fatte, tra cui Rodrigo Ely, Verdi, Bertolacci, mi importa poco, forse un po' di più quella di Bertolacci, ma aspetto, e spero in altri nomi più importanti


----------



## Iblahimovic (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> stanno costruendo una squadra di M



la cosa che sanno fare meglio


----------



## Montag84 (26 Giugno 2015)

E' da pazzi andare a prendere un giocatore che esce da un'ottima stagione subito dopo che sia stata risolta una comproprietà. 

Da pazzi. Roba da dilettanti.


----------



## Jack14 (26 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> SCusate ma avete visto l'ingaggio che dovrebbe prendere Bertolacci al milan? 1,5 milioni.
> è chiaro che si risparmia sull'ingaggio e quindi i 20 milioni ci stanno tutti nell'operazione complessiva in euro.
> Per esempio Kondogbia pagato 30 più bonus, però ha un ingaggio pesantissimo (il triplo di berto)



D'accordo con te. Ma scusate, il tanto acclamato Imbula costa come bertolacci o sbaglio? 20M per un mediano che fa meno goal e meno assist, però l'inter fa una grande operazione. Anche per me 20 sono tanti, però mettiamoci d'accordo. Se il Milan fa un pessimo affare con Bertolacci, l'inter ancora peggio con Kondogbia e Imbula visto quanto speso.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te. Ma scusate, il tanto acclamato Imbula costa come bertolacci o sbaglio? 20M per un mediano che fa meno goal e meno assist, però l'inter fa una grande operazione. Anche per me 20 sono tanti, però mettiamoci d'accordo. Se il Milan fa un pessimo affare con Bertolacci, l'inter ancora peggio con Kondogbia e Imbula visto quanto speso.



Ma chi lo ha acclamato Imbula? Forse chi gli rodeva per Kondogbia e diceva che Imbula era meglio (mó è di nuovo scarso perchè è dell'Inter).
20 milioni alla Roma sono follia pura, ma porca miseria, è una diretta rivale


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te. Ma scusate, il tanto acclamato Imbula costa come bertolacci o sbaglio? 20M per un mediano che fa meno goal e meno assist, però l'inter fa una grande operazione. Anche per me 20 sono tanti, però mettiamoci d'accordo. Se il Milan fa un pessimo affare con Bertolacci, l'inter ancora peggio con Kondogbia e Imbula visto quanto speso.



Se si chiamasse Bertolanher sarebbe stato meno criticato come possibile acquisto.

Certo, 20 milioni mi fanno andare di traverso la colazione anche a me, vediamo... e speriamo...


----------



## Iblahimovic (26 Giugno 2015)

io sono dell'idea che abbiamo una rosa di 30 mediocri. se vuoi salire il livello, devi prendere giocatori di livello e secondo me bertolacci è sullo stesso livello dei nostri e lo paghi pure 20 milioni...geniale davvero


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

difensori di galliani: sinceramente avete rotto le balle!! a sto punto se lo difendete siete complici dello squallore in cui versiamo.
Spendere 20 milioni per bertolacci è da incompetenti a livelli critici.Ogni anni saltano fuori centrocampisti emergenti che costano meno e che fanno pure la champions a buoni livelli...gli ozil eriksen pjanic vidal rakitic ecc...vediamo grenier a quanto lo vendono.Ci sarà da ridere.
Detto questo,se paragonate bertolacci a gente coeme ozil eriksen pjanic strootman per me dovreste cambiare sport.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se si chiamasse Bertolanher sarebbe stato meno criticato come possibile acquisto.
> 
> Certo, 20 milioni mi fanno andare di traverso la colazione anche a me, vediamo... e speriamo...



Se si chiamava Montolinho, Van Immobile, Cercinho... Ancora esiste questo luogo comune?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.


A 10-12 mln poteva andare, ma a 20 è un qualcosa d'inconcepibile...


Speriamo che almeno questo voglia significare grana a volontà...


----------



## Schism75 (26 Giugno 2015)

Che poi qui dentro in molti acclamavano Clasie, winaldhum. Sicuramente con 20 milioni te ne portavi a casa almeno uno dei due. Forse tutte e due insieme. Ovvio che tutti per Bertolacci, che io ritengo assolutamente inferiore a Saponara, fanno girare. Almeno a me fanno girare. Poi magari quest'anno fa 20 goal e 15 assist e vinciamo il campionato. Ma ci credo ben poco.


----------



## diavolo (26 Giugno 2015)

La telefonata del bresidente al Condor ha fatto effetto


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A 10-12 mln poteva andare, ma a 20 è un qualcosa d'inconcepibile...
> 
> 
> Speriamo che almeno questo voglia significare grana a volontà...



speriamo si...ma nemmeno con la grana a volontà si concespisce tanta incompetenza...è voler buttare via i soldi.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Giugno 2015)

Prima di festeggiare aspetto l'ufficialità


----------



## Jack14 (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo ha acclamato Imbula? Forse chi gli rodeva per Kondogbia e diceva che Imbula era meglio (mó è di nuovo scarso perchè è dell'Inter).
> 20 milioni alla Roma sono follia pura, ma porca miseria, è una diretta rivale



Beh in tanti dicono che l'Inter abbia fatto un signor mercato ad oggi... Io ho sempre criticato Galliani e lo faccio tuttora, 20M ripeto sono tantissimi e si continua ad andare sempre sugli stessi giocatori. Le conoscenze sul mercato sono limitate, con quei soldi si poteva comprare meglio, sono cose che sappiamo però, inutile ripeterle. Per me Bertolacci rimane un buon giocatore che migliora la nostra squadra, certo non è uno che fa la differenza. Lo paragono a Bonaventura, centrocampista duttile.


----------



## bercito (26 Giugno 2015)

Bertolacci è milanista fin da piccolo. Comunque se è stato pagato 20 milioni vuol dire che li vale. Quindi la Roma si è indebolita. L'ho seguito, come ho detto prima, solo in primavera ma in quella categoria era un fenomeno, sapeva fare tutto, sembrava un centrocampista dell'Olanda anni 70. Insomma, non è l'ultimo arrivato che ha fatto 6 mesi buoni. I talent scout lo conoscono dalle categorie giovanili perché eccelleva. Dicono abbia fatto bene anche a Lecce oltre che al Genoa. Non è detto che in una grande squadra come il Milan, non diventi un nuovo Nainggolan visto che corre tantissimo, attacca, difende e segna. Sulla carta ha le stesse caratteristiche del belga.


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



Il ragazzo mi piace anche, ma la cifra è spropositata. 12 sarebbero stati giusti.

Come minimo, per spendere questi soldi, mi auguro che perlomeno sia stato richiesto esplicitamente da Mihajlovic 



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Spero per Galliani *che siano pieni di zeppi di contanti *in questo mercato.
> 
> Altrimenti siamo davanti al *MATRI 2015/16*


----------



## Gas (26 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> malati di mente



Mi ha fatto ridere genuinamente la tua sintesi della situazione


----------



## Gas (26 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi sottovalutate Galliani. Dato che ha notato che l' Inter si è inserita su tutti i giocatori che volevamo noi allora il gallo sta giocando come il gatto con il topo, finge interesse per Bertolacci ad una cifra spropositata per fare in modo che l'inter si interessi a lui e lo acquisti ad un valore fuori mercato.

Sono ironico ovviamente.


----------



## Black1897 (26 Giugno 2015)

1) per me era ovvio che il Milan concretizzi giocatori di questo target in questo momento storico...chi va dietro ai nomi dei giornali è un illuso.
2) il giocatore è capace e promettente..farà sicuramente bene al Milan.
3) Pagare 20 mln alla Roma (società amica di Galliani) non è la stessa cosa che pagarli al porto o allo utd...vedrete che avranno studiato una formula o un metodo di pagamaneto molto "comodo" per il Milan...e il "pompaggio" del cartellino potrebbe essere dipeso o da ciò oppure come piccolo indennizzo per il mancato riscatto di Destro.

detto ciò io personalmente con quei soldi (anche meno) andavo da pozzo e prendevo Allan


----------



## Dany20 (26 Giugno 2015)

Comunque questo sarebbe un segno che i soldi ci sono. Secondo me è così.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

sono sdegnato come non mai...schifato per come si buttino i soldi così...schifato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Giugno 2015)

Questo è uno Sturaro pagato 20 milioni


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

E' confermato che sono 20? leggevo di 15+3 di bonus, che dipendentemente da cosa sono legati i bonus (presenze Champions?) sarebbero tutto un altro discorso


----------



## Biss (26 Giugno 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> 1) per me era ovvio che il Milan concretizzi giocatori di questo target in questo momento storico...chi va dietro ai nomi dei giornali è un illuso.
> 2) il giocatore è capace e promettente..farà sicuramente bene al Milan.
> 3) Pagare 20 mln alla Roma (società amica di Galliani) non è la stessa cosa che pagarli al porto o allo utd...vedrete che avranno studiato una formula o un metodo di pagamaneto molto "comodo" per il Milan...e il "pompaggio" del cartellino potrebbe essere dipeso o da ciò oppure come piccolo indennizzo per il mancato riscatto di Destro.
> 
> detto ciò io personalmente con quei soldi (anche meno) andavo da pozzo e prendevo Allan



Mi trovo d'accordo su tutto, complimenti per l'obbiettività! ci tengo a sottolineare pure io che 



> *con quei soldi (anche meno) andavo da pozzo e prendevo Allan*


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (26 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> E' da pazzi andare a prendere un giocatore che esce da un'ottima stagione subito dopo che sia stata risolta una comproprietà.
> 
> Da pazzi. Roba da dilettanti.



e cosa strana... In mezzo alla comproprietà c'era... Preziosi


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

Abbiate pazienza, è un buon colpo, a mio avviso il centrocampo subirà una rivoluzione, compreremo una mezzala e uno al posto di de jong.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se si chiamava Montolinho, Van Immobile, Cercinho... Ancora esiste questo luogo comune?



Per te è un luogo comune, per me è realtà. E basta guardarti intorno per capirlo. ( oltretutto fa parte della natura umana anche fuori dal calcio, l' esotico o lo "sconosciuto" affascina chiunque in qualunque ambito, perchè permette di "sognare" in quanto poco conosciuto).


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Giugno 2015)

Cifra mostruosa... Spero siano soldi spesi bene.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Abbiate pazienza, è un buon colpo, a mio avviso il centrocampo subirà una rivoluzione, compreremo una mezzala e uno al posto di de jong.



Speriamo franck!!


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Speriamo franck!!



Si incrociamo le dita, ho fatto questa valutazione. Se posizioni Bertolacci dietro le punte significa che per forza di cose bonaventura andrà a fare la mezzala. Al centro quindi se la giocano de jong e montolivo, ma dato che il secondo fisicamente è morto, a mio parere prenderanno qualcuno sui 15 milioni.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (26 Giugno 2015)

Non mi fascerei la testa prima di essermela rotta, 20 sono tantissimi soldi ma il giocatore è bravo. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



*Quotate le news raga!*


----------



## Davidinho22 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.



mi dispiace molto che vige la regola che non si può bestemmiare


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Giugno 2015)

Come al solito operazione con luci e ombre,
è da idioti prendere certi giocatori seppur bravi a grosse cifre da dirette concorrenti,

20 milioni sono tanti per un giocatore di medio livello, ha più senso spenderne 50 per un top,

detto questo non facciamo l'errore di colpevolizzare Bertolacci, che è uno dei centrocampisti italiani più promettente al momento, 
sa fare tutto discretamente bene ed è un bravo ragazzo, in sintesi mi aspetto un nuovo Bonaventura,
poi se andiamo a analizzare bene l'accordo lui costa 15 milioni, cifra normale, più bonus che pagheremo solo se rende,
oltrettutto il contratto lordo è di 3 milioni per 4 anni, alla fine ci costerà comunque meno di gente come De Jong, Montolivo e Muntari.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*



L'ingaggio può andare. Ripeto, il giocatore è buono. Il problema è l'iper-valutazione rispetto al valore reale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*


20 min di euro per questa mezza cartuccia... Come si fa a non pensare male. Con 20 milioni potevi andare su Tielemans, su Xhaka, su Klaassen. Ma possibile che questo incompetente vada sempre e solo sui soliti bidoni dell'immondizia?


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per te è un luogo comune, per me è realtà. E basta guardarti intorno per capirlo. ( oltretutto fa parte della natura umana anche fuori dal calcio, l' esotico o lo "sconosciuto" affascina chiunque in qualunque ambito, perchè permette di "sognare" in quanto poco conosciuto).



no no è un luogo supercomune...tutti gli italiani a cui si dice''si fosse chiamato polinho,parolic matristuta, destrovic ecc ecc'' tutti che han fatto pena...se uno è bravo è bravo.STOP. Non credo che se arrivasse cataldi o romagnoli verratti la gente si schiferebbe..anzi..
evidentemente la maggioranza qui dentro al contrario di quel che pensi hanno un abbonamento tv e bertolacci lo hanno visto...e molti sprano di tornare a lottare per lo scudettoe non per un terzo quarto posto.Perchè noi abbiamo bertolacci gli altri marchisio e pjanic.La differenza è ABISSALE.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.





Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*



Grazie al cielo, almeno lo stipendio pare decente


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> detto questo non facciamo l'errore di colpevolizzare Bertolacci, che è uno dei centrocampisti italiani più promettente al momento,
> sa fare tutto discretamente bene ed è un bravo ragazzo, in sintesi *mi aspetto un nuovo Bonaventura,*
> poi se andiamo a analizzare bene l'accordo lui costa 15 milioni, cifra normale, più bonus che pagheremo solo se rende,
> oltrettutto il contratto lordo è di 3 milioni per 4 anni, alla fine ci costerà comunque meno di gente come De Jong, Montolivo e Muntari.



Appunto, siamo sul livello di Bonaventura, cioè giocatori con cui non si vince assolutamente nulla. Beato chi riesce ad accontentarsi...


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> no no è un luogo supercomune...tutti gli italiani a cui si dice''si fosse chiamato polinho,parolic matristuta, destrovic ecc ecc'' tutti che han fatto pena...se uno è bravo è bravo.STOP. Non credo che se arrivasse cataldi o romagnoli verratti la gente si schiferebbe..anzi..
> evidentemente la maggioranza qui dentro al contrario di quel che pensi hanno un abbonamento tv e bertolacci lo hanno visto...e molti sprano di tornare a lottare per lo scudettoe non per un terzo quarto posto.Perchè noi abbiamo bertolacci gli altri marchisio e pjanic.La differenza è ABISSALE.


Marchisio a 24 anni era medio come bertolacci, non ditemi che non è così. Marchio è esploso realmente con conte.


----------



## 7sheva7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Quello che non capisco è come molti si stiano scandalizzando del costo di Bertolacci, sembra quasi che i 20 milioni li debbano tirare fuori tutti i Milanisti, ma che me ne frega a me di quanto pagano Bertolacci? 
che ne spendano anche 40 la differenza dove sta?
in Italia si è creato questo falso moralismo del giudicare i costi dei cartellini come troppo alti, immorali, ingiusti, e poi incoerentemente gli stessi che giudicano così si lamentano del fatto che la Serie A sia poco competitiva, non ci siano più campioni, abbiamo solo 3 squadre in Champions, gli anni 80 si che è erano belli etc. etc.
sono tutte fesserie, se lo giudicano un giocatore da 20 milioni che li spendano, all'estero i grandi club non si mettono problemi a spendere 30-40 milioni per giocatori giovani che hanno dimostrato anche meno di quanto ha fatto Bertolacci e non ci sono tutti questi moralismi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Marchisio a 24 anni era medio come bertolacci, non ditemi che non è così. Marchio è esploso realmente con conte.


Non è affatto vero, parla con un tifoso della Juventus e vedi cosa ti dice a proposito di Marchisio. Anche negli anni bui era uno dei pochi a salvarsi. Inoltre giocava spesso come esterno di centrocampo, ruolo in cui non rendeva al massimo. E comunque era già un giocatore di una certa caratura, la Juventus non se ne sarebbe mai privata. Non scherziamo: Marchisio rispetto a Bertolacci era ed è a un altro livello. Questi 20 milioni per Bertolacci sono soldi buttati, perché trovi di meglio allo stesso prezzo. Molto meglio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è come molti si stiano scandalizzando del costo di Bertolacci, sembra quasi che i 20 milioni li debbano tirare fuori tutti i Milanisti, ma che me ne frega a me di quanto pagano Bertolacci?
> che ne spendano anche 40 la differenza dove sta?
> in Italia si è creato questo falso moralismo del giudicare i costi dei cartellini come troppo alti, immorali, ingiusti, e poi incoerentemente gli stessi che giudicano così si lamentano del fatto che la Serie A sia poco competitiva, non ci siano più campioni, abbiamo solo 3 squadre in Champions, gli anni 80 si che è erano belli etc. etc.
> sono tutte fesserie, se lo giudicano un giocatore da 20 milioni che li spendano, all'estero i grandi club non si mettono problemi a spendere 30-40 milioni per giocatori giovani che hanno dimostrato anche meno di quanto ha fatto Bertolacci e non ci sono tutti questi moralismi.


Sei fuori strada: la gente si incavola perché Bertolacci è scarso. E spendere 20 milioni per un giocatore scarso non è accettabile. Bertolacci in un Milan che vuole tornare grande può al massimo fare la riserva. Invece noi lo prendiamo per fare il titolare. Ce ne pentiremo.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è affatto vero, parla con un tifoso della Juventus e vedi cosa ti dice a proposito di Marchisio. Anche negli anni bui era uno dei pochi a salvarsi. Inoltre giocava spesso come esterno di centrocampo, ruolo in cui non rendeva al massimo. E comunque era già un giocatore di una certa caratura, la Juventus non se ne sarebbe mai privata. Non scherziamo: Marchisio rispetto a Bertolacci era ed è a un altro livello. Questi 20 milioni per Bertolacci sono soldi buttati, perché trovi di meglio allo stesso prezzo. Molto meglio.


Bertolacci non si è mai misurato in una grande squadra e non sappiamo come renderà, perchè definire scarso uno dei migliori centrocampisti della scorsa serie A? Vediamolo giocare e poi si giudica.


----------



## Jack14 (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Marchisio a 24 anni era medio come bertolacci, non ditemi che non è così. Marchio è esploso realmente con conte.



esatto. Mettete Marchisio nel Milan dell'anno scorso, secondo me fa quello che ha fatto Bonaventura l'anno scorso. Sono giocatori che possono essere fenomenali in una grande squadra organizzata ma che non sono trascinatori, per questo non sono top player (e non lo è nemmeno marchisio). Comunque benvengano i bonaventura e bertolacci


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è come molti si stiano scandalizzando del costo di Bertolacci, sembra quasi che i 20 milioni li debbano tirare fuori tutti i Milanisti, ma che me ne frega a me di quanto pagano Bertolacci?
> che ne spendano anche 40 la differenza dove sta?
> in Italia si è creato questo falso moralismo del giudicare i costi dei cartellini come troppo alti, immorali, ingiusti, e poi incoerentemente gli stessi che giudicano così si lamentano del fatto che la Serie A sia poco competitiva, non ci siano più campioni, abbiamo solo 3 squadre in Champions, gli anni 80 si che è erano belli etc. etc.
> sono tutte fesserie, se lo giudicano un giocatore da 20 milioni che li spendano, all'estero i grandi club non si mettono problemi a spendere 30-40 milioni per giocatori giovani che hanno dimostrato anche meno di quanto ha fatto Bertolacci e non ci sono tutti questi moralismi.



Una volta ce ne sbattevamo altamente se spendevano 100 mln x pinco pallino, ora siamo tanto terrorizzati dalle finanze che non riusciamo a goderci un buon acquisto... Obiettivamente peró 20 mln sono esagerati, gli paghiamo 3/4 di Nainggolan


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sei fuori strada: la gente si incavola perché Bertolacci è scarso. E spendere 20 milioni per un giocatore scarso non è accettabile. Bertolacci in un Milan che vuole tornare grande può al massimo fare la riserva. Invece noi lo prendiamo per fare il titolare. Ce ne pentiremo.



No certo, facciamogli fare la riserva di Montolivo o Muntari.
Gente, è semplice: i giocatori di prospettiva che conosciamo tutti il Gallo non li conosce nemmeno, quelli più forti di Bertolacci non vengono o li dovremo pagare con il sangue (Witsel), punto.


----------



## 7sheva7 (26 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sei fuori strada: la gente si incavola perché Bertolacci è scarso. E spendere 20 milioni per un giocatore scarso non è accettabile. Bertolacci in un Milan che vuole tornare grande può al massimo fare la riserva. Invece noi lo prendiamo per fare il titolare. Ce ne pentiremo.



Mi spiace ma sei fuori strada tu, Bertolacci è un ottimo giocatore ed è una tipologia di acquisto logica anche a 20 milioni.
Ti cito solo l'esempio di Rino Gattuso, che fu pagato 19 miliardi dalla Salernitana, scommetto che per te era scarso e non li avresti mai spesi, beh avresti sbagliato... un ciclo vincente si ricostruisce anche e soprattutto da un gruppo di Italiani forti naturalmente affiancati da giocatori stranieri che facciano la differenza, Italiani forti in giro e sul mercato quanti ce ne sono?
molto ma molto pochi, e Bertolacci è uno di questi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> esatto. Mettete Marchisio nel Milan dell'anno scorso, secondo me fa quello che ha fatto Bonaventura l'anno scorso. Sono giocatori che possono essere fenomenali in una grande squadra organizzata ma che non sono trascinatori, per questo non sono top player (e non lo è nemmeno marchisio). Comunque benvengano i bonaventura e bertolacci


Se ciao core. Ma se prendi i Bertolacci e i Bonaventura e in più hai già Poli, Montolivo, Muntari... Hai fatto già praticamente il centrocampo. Se togli 20 milioni per acquistare Bertolacci, non hai i soldi per acquistare un top. A noi serviva un top. E prendere Bertolacci significa pensare in piccolo, non in grande.


----------



## luigi61 (26 Giugno 2015)

Sì ok diamo pure tempo e 1 chance a Bertolacci, il vero snodo però è vedere cosa succede con il proseguio del mercato,chi ancora si prene nel mezzo e davanti ci fermiamo eventualmente a Bacca?? una disamina a 360 si potrà fare solo a fine mercato, l'incubo è al momento guardare cosa è successo gli anni recenti, se si cambia marcia per iniziare a ricostruire può andare bene anche Bertolacci, una schiappa per come l'ho visto giocare non è


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è come molti si stiano scandalizzando del costo di Bertolacci, sembra quasi che i 20 milioni li debbano tirare fuori tutti i Milanisti, ma che me ne frega a me di quanto pagano Bertolacci?
> che ne spendano anche 40 la differenza dove sta?
> in Italia si è creato questo falso moralismo del giudicare i costi dei cartellini come troppo alti, immorali, ingiusti, e poi incoerentemente gli stessi che giudicano così si lamentano del fatto che la Serie A sia poco competitiva, non ci siano più campioni, abbiamo solo 3 squadre in Champions, gli anni 80 si che è erano belli etc. etc.
> sono tutte fesserie, se lo giudicano un giocatore da 20 milioni che li spendano, all'estero i grandi club non si mettono problemi a spendere 30-40 milioni per giocatori giovani che hanno dimostrato anche meno di quanto ha fatto Bertolacci e non ci sono tutti questi moralismi.



Le preoccupazioni di questa operazione di mercato sono le seguenti:

-spendendo 20 milioni per Bertolacci...Vengono meno 20 milioni del budget acquisti, che a questo punto è tutto da vedere quanto sia.

-Bertolacci è stato strapagato. Lo si deve ammettere pure da estimatori del giocatore (come il sottoscritto). E' un segnale negativo per quello che sarà l'operato complessivo di Galliani per questo mercato.

-Il timing di questa operazione è pessimo. Dopo le trattative fallimentari su Ancelotti, Conte, Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia, è inammissibile presentarsi con Bertolacci come prime grande acquisto. 

In sintesi, il tempo e le modalità dell'acquisto di Bertolacci sono la prova evidente che la proprietà e la dirigenza siano allo sbando totale.


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

Ci si fa spaventare troppo dai 20 milioni, ma bisogna assolutamente capire come si arriva a quella cifra.

Perché tra pagare subito 20 milioni cash e pagarne invece 15 in 3 anni + 5 per eventuale raggiungimento della Champions o altri traguardi, vuol dire passare da un esborso liquido in questa estate di 20 ad uno di 5-6, che fa tutta la differenza del mondo.

Se ragioniamo in termini magari un po' noiosi di bilancio, per quanto possa sembrare paradossale perché uno è arrivato gratis e per l'altro si parla appunto di 20 milioni, ma stando così le cose Khedira alla Juve costa di più che Bertolacci al Milan. Non parliamo poi di Kondogbia.

Bertolacci, ammettendo che firmi un quadriennale e che la cifra iniziale sia di 16 milioni, ci costa 4 milioni di ammortamento annuo (16/4) + 3 miseri milioncini di ingaggio lordo (1.5 netti). Totale 7.
Khedira, arrivato gratis, prende però 4 milioni netti che quindi sono 8 milioni di costo per la Juve.
Kondogbia costa all'Inter 7 milioni di ammortamento (35/5) e soprattutto almeno 9 milioni di ingaggio lordo. Totale 17.

Se davvero la liquidità che sborsiamo subito alla Roma è inferiore ai 12 milioni come credo possibile, la formula del trasferimento potrebbe fare molta meno paura rispetto a quei 20 che non a caso sono definiti da chi ha dato la notizia non "costo del cartellino" ma "costo dell'operazione".


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come al solito operazione con luci e ombre,
> è da idioti prendere certi giocatori seppur bravi a grosse cifre da dirette concorrenti,
> 
> 20 milioni sono tanti per un giocatore di medio livello, ha più senso spenderne 50 per un top,
> ...





luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sì ok diamo pure tempo e 1 chance a Bertolacci, il vero snodo però è vedere cosa succede con il proseguio del mercato,chi ancora si prene nel mezzo e davanti ci fermiamo eventualmente a Bacca?? una disamina a 360 si potrà fare solo a fine mercato, l'incubo è al momento guardare cosa è successo gli anni recenti, se si cambia marcia per iniziare a ricostruire può andare bene anche Bertolacci, una schiappa per come l'ho visto giocare non è



Bertolacci a 20 milioni, ok, facciano loro.

Ma la mia domanda è: Bertolacci è il nuovo big del centrocampo?

Se arrivasse Witsel, ci troveremo con Montolivo, De Jong, Witsel, Bertolacci, chi sta fuori?

Ad occhio direi Bertolacci. Quindi 20 milioni per un panchinaro quando in rosa abbiamo *ZERO *centravanti?


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Marchisio a 24 anni era medio come bertolacci, non ditemi che non è così. Marchio è esploso realmente con conte.



marchisio a 23 anni era titolare dell italia...bertolacci non sarà mai titolare nell'italia...ha una discreta tecnica ma ha solo il mancino e non ha molta visione e fantasia.E'un taglialegna bravo ad inserirsi.Questo è il mio parere e il giocatore l'ho visto parecchio.Ma poi di che parliamo? se a 3 utenti su 4 non dice nulla ci sarà un motivo.


----------



## 7sheva7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Le preoccupazioni di questa operazione di mercato sono le seguenti:
> 
> -spendendo 20 milioni per Bertolacci...Vengono meno 20 milioni del budget acquisti, che a questo punto è tutto da vedere quanto sia.
> 
> ...



Ti rispondo punto per punto.

Il prossimo anno le rose dovranno essere composte da 25 giocatori di cui 4 cresciuti in Italia e altri 4 provenienti dal vivaio, come ne puoi dedurre molte scelte devono per forza di cose essere condizionate da queste regole, e piuttosto che prendere 4 giocatori Italiani da panchinare meglio prendere un Bertolacci a 20 che di Italiano sul mercato in quell ruolo è il meglio che puoi trovare.

E' stato strapagato se hai un bidget di 30 milioni da spendere sul mercato, se come hanno detto e dichiarato ne hanno 120 Bertolacci non sarà l'unico acquisto, quindi questa operazione va giudicata globalmente.

Del timing dell'operazione non mi interessa sinceramente, mi interessa come Bertolacci renderà in campo e mi interessa soprattutto che ne prendano altri 4-5 forti.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> marchisio a 23 anni era titolare dell italia...bertolacci non sarà mai titolare nell'italia...ha una discreta tecnica ma ha solo il mancino e non ha molta visione e fantasia.E'un taglialegna bravo ad inserirsi.Questo è il mio parere e il giocatore l'ho visto parecchio.Ma poi di che parliamo? se a 3 utenti su 4 non dice nulla ci sarà un motivo.


Se si aspettavano verratti è normale che non dice niente. È invece un ottimo acquisto poi è logico che tutto dipende dal budget che avrai


----------



## bercito (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se si aspettavano verratti è normale che non dice niente. È invece un ottimo acquisto poi è logico che tutto dipende dal budget che avrai



Quando l'ho visto giocare Verratti non ha mai giocato bene. Siamo sicuri sia meglio di Bertolacci?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.





Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*



*Quotate le news raga e basta OT!*


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> quando l'ho visto giocare verratti non ha mai giocato bene. Siamo sicuri sia meglio di bertolacci?



booommmmm


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> marchisio a 23 anni era titolare dell italia...bertolacci non sarà mai titolare nell'italia...ha una discreta tecnica *ma ha solo il mancino *e non ha molta visione e fantasia.E'un taglialegna bravo ad inserirsi.Questo è il mio parere e il giocatore l'ho visto parecchio.Ma poi di che parliamo? se a 3 utenti su 4 non dice nulla ci sarà un motivo.



Questa cosa è falsissima sa usare anche il piede destro, chi lo descrive come un giocatore scarso si sbaglia di grosso, è un ottimo centrocampista che abbina buona qualità a 2 polmoni da paura.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bertolacci a 20 milioni, ok, facciano loro.
> 
> Ma la mia domanda è: Bertolacci è il nuovo big del centrocampo?
> 
> ...



Bertolacci è titolare. 
Lo seguono da più di un anno ed è da mesi che è considerato come un futuro perno del centrocampo.
Per il Milan è il centrocampista che segna e che può andare in doppia cifra. 
Con Witsel starebbe fuori uno tra Montolivo e De Jong.


----------



## malos (26 Giugno 2015)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Ma essendo giovane l investimento nn lo perdi cosi come se matura puo valere il doppio tra qualke anno...e poi* hobi miei dubbi ke il taccagno di galliani regali soldi a destra e sinistra*....secondo me 16 piu bonus



Pardon?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bertolacci è titolare.
> Lo seguono da più di un anno ed è da mesi che è considerato come un futuro perno del centrocampo.
> Per il Milan è il centrocampista che segna e che può andare in doppia cifra.
> Con Witsel starebbe fuori uno tra Montolivo e De Jong.



ok. Titolare.

Arriviamo terzi con il Bertolacci attuale?

Io non ce la vedo una squadra che arriva terza con *L' ATTUALE BERTOLACCI *titolare.

Non sai quanto spero di sbagliarmi comunque 


EDIT: Se arriva Ibra cambio idea, *BERTOLACCERINO*


----------



## bercito (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Questa cosa è falsissima sa usare anche il piede destro, chi lo descrive come un giocatore scarso si sbaglia di grosso, è un ottimo centrocampista che abbina buona qualità a 2 polmoni da paura.



Tra l'altro fa i dribbling facendo l'uno-due con destro e sinistro. Tecnica in velocità da ambidestro.


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Quando l'ho visto giocare Verratti non ha mai giocato bene. Siamo sicuri sia meglio di Bertolacci?



Verratti è tre categorie superiore

L'unico fenomeno italiano degli anni '90


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.





Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*


.


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ok. Titolare.
> 
> Arriviamo terzi con il Bertolacci attuale?
> 
> ...



Ibra è l'unico acquisto realistico che possa farci arrivare subito 3°. Una volta sfumati J.Martinez e Kondogbia questo pensavo fosse chiaro...


----------



## Atletico Maniero (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.


Secondo me Galliani sarebbe folle a pagare 20 milioni un giocatore come Bertolacci a una qualsiasi squadra. Diventerebbe folle al quadrato poichè lo comprerebbe a una squadra come la Roma che, nella prossima stagione, dovrebbe essere una diretta concorrente. Diventerebbe folle al cubo poichè prendendo Bertolacci non la indebolisci nemmeno, trattandosi di una riserva di gente come Strootman, Nainggolan e Pjanic. Inoltre Sabatini, che l'anno scorso non ha fatto benissimo ma resta, secondo la mia opinione, un grande dirigente, è capacissimo di prendersi un giocatore pauroso pagandolo anche meno di quei 20 milioni, come ha fatto con Benatia, Strootman e Pjanic.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro fa i dribbling facendo l'uno-due con destro e sinistro. Tecnica in velocità da ambidestro.



si fa anche le veroniche di testa...qua la gente vede 3 minuti di highlights e si fa già un giudizio..

p.s. verratti quante volte l'hai visto? 2 o 3?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per te è un luogo comune, per me è realtà. E basta guardarti intorno per capirlo. ( oltretutto fa parte della natura umana anche fuori dal calcio, l' esotico o lo "sconosciuto" affascina chiunque in qualunque ambito, perchè permette di "sognare" in quanto poco conosciuto).



Verratti,Rugani,Berardi,Romagnoli,Zappacosta.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*


 [MENTION=2167]bercito[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2036]martinmilan[/MENTION] continuate per mp. Non intasate il topic, altrimenti partono i richiami. Suvvia!


----------



## bercito (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> si fa anche le veroniche di testa...qua la gente vede 3 minuti di highlights e si fa già un giudizio..
> 
> p.s. verratti quante volte l'hai visto? 2 o 3?



3 volte ed ha giocato male, soprattutto in nazionale. Poi in uno squadrone come il PSG basta non fare disastri, hai dei compagni bravissimi che coprono le tue lacune. Thiago Motta (che non è un fenomeno) non ha forse avuto un rendimento migliore di quello di Verratti al PSG?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Verratti,Rugani,Berardi,Romagnoli,Zappacosta.



Forse non ha capito cosa intendevo 

Non dicevo affatto che ci mancano i giovani forti!!!


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

ma 20 milioni sono davvero troppi dai...ho capito che il mercato si è gonfiato.Ma per i giocatori seguiti dagli sceicchi non per le riserve della roma.Davvero quando ho sentito 20 milioni...20 milioniiiii...sono scoppiato dall'incredulità...


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo punto per punto.
> 
> Il prossimo anno le rose dovranno essere composte da 25 giocatori di cui 4 cresciuti in Italia e altri 4 provenienti dal vivaio, come ne puoi dedurre molte scelte devono per forza di cose essere condizionate da queste regole, e piuttosto che prendere 4 giocatori Italiani da panchinare meglio prendere un Bertolacci a 20 che di Italiano sul mercato in quell ruolo è il meglio che puoi trovare.
> 
> ...



1-Quella regola non giustificata l'entità del trasferimento. Pure applicando lo stesso ragionamento, si poteva prendere Darmian a meno, o Zappacosta spendendo ulteriormente meno. 

2-Essendo sconosciuta l'entità reale del budget, anche perchè Berlusconi può cambiare idea dall'oggi al domani, mediaticamente l'operazione non può che avere contorni negativi. C'è chi spende 20 milioni come l'Atletico Madrid per prendere Vietto piuttosto che Bertolacci, o il Barcellona che investe 18 milioni per Aleix Vidal.
Con la stessa cifra si potevano prendere ben altri giocatori. Non è una novità che gli italiani costino cari (essendocene pochi buoni) e che il miglior momento per comprarli sia ad agosto.

3-La società è la prima a cui dovrebbe interessare il timing, visto che è partita la campagna abbonamenti e che in questo momento lo strappo con la tifoseria è larghissimo.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ok. Titolare.
> 
> Arriviamo terzi con il Bertolacci attuale?
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo.
Bertolacci lo si acquista non per il suo valore attuale, ma per quello che può diventare. Fermo restando che è stato strapagato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*



Un giocatore che mi da l'idea di una fusione perfetta tra Poli e Nocerino, minima qualità (Poli), tanta resistenza e corsa spesso verso il nulla (Nocerino)



bercito ha scritto:


> Quando l'ho visto giocare Verratti non ha mai giocato bene. Siamo sicuri sia meglio di Bertolacci?



Ban  Io quando ho visto Bertolacci ho visto il caos fatto centrocampista, vuole fare il Gerrard con i piedi di Ignagnazio


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

Tra l'altro se Bertuccia fallisce
-te lo devi portare dietro per anni
-hai difficoltà a piazza lo

Oltre il prezzo non capisco l'utilità dell'acquisto. Bonaventura è centomila volte più forte di lui... dove lo metti? Davvero si sta pensando a Bonaventura dietro le punte e Bertuccia mezzala? Se fosse così la squadra è fatta praticamente. 
E mi sembra 'na roba atroce. 
Bertuccia non viene per fare panchina, questo è scontato


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Bertolacci lo si acquista non per il suo valore attuale, ma per quello che può diventare. Fermo restando che è stato strapagato.



Forse sembra il contrario, ma io son favorevolissimo a questi colpi eh, ma come presupposto scrivo che dobbiamo avere i soldi.

Ci stanno investimenti lungimiranti, ma come contorno a operazioni di vero rafforzamento, ma su questo credo siamo tutti d' accordo!


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

Bertuccia tra l'altro prima di febbraio era Mr. Mediocrità. Poi ha fatto 3 o 4 gol consecutivi ed è diventato Fabregas


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ok. Titolare.
> 
> Arriviamo terzi con il Bertolacci attuale?
> 
> ...



Non scordarti che la Lazio è arrivata in champions grazie ad un annata straordinaria di Parolo, che qui tutti schifavano quando ci era stato accostato, e Biglia.
Servono anche i Bertolacci e Bonaventura che rispetto ai Muntari e Essien non fanno danni.


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Quando l'ho visto giocare Verratti non ha mai giocato bene. Siamo sicuri sia meglio di Bertolacci?


Già la situazione è tragica. Se ci mettiamo pure i troll di Roma e Inter.......


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro se Bertuccia fallisce
> -te lo devi portare dietro per anni
> -hai difficoltà a piazza lo
> 
> ...



Qualcuno ti dirà che è migliore di tutti i nostri centrocampisti, ma io come caratteristiche tecnico tattiche lo trovo molto simile a Bonaventura e per quel poco che ho visto di lui non lo trovo affatto superiore. Se è stato un affare autentico prendere Bonaventura a 6 cos'è prendere questo giocatore a 20?


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro se Bertuccia fallisce
> -te lo devi portare dietro per anni
> -hai difficoltà a piazza lo
> 
> ...



Bertolacci ha più gamba a mio parere, più "stamina" come direbbero gli americani, cioè più disponibilità aerobica ed atletica per fare su e giù da un'area all'altra.

Tanto per dire secondo me è impensabile utilizzare Bonaventura in un centrocampo a 2, mentre Bertolacci è esploso proprio in quel ruolo.

Quanto alle prospettive io andrei sul sicuro per due fattori: l'età (è arrivato al Milan ad un'eta inferiore di un anno e mezzo a quella con cui Nainggolan è arrivato alla Roma) e soprattutto l'ingaggio, davvero vantaggioso sia come costo pluriennale che come prospettiva di cessione.

Un conto è Matri (29enne, 11 mln a fondo perso, 5 mln lordi), altro Bertolacci (24enne, 15 mln che possono essere comunque plusvalenza, 3mln lordi).


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non scordarti che la Lazio è arrivata in champions grazie ad un annata straordinaria di Parolo, che qui tutti schifavano quando ci era stato accostato, e Biglia.
> Servono anche i Bertolacci e Bonaventura che rispetto ai Muntari e Essien non fanno danni.



La Lazio è arrivata terza

- Con il miglior terzino del campionato: Basta

- Uno dei migliori centrali del campionato: De Vrij

- Uno dei giocatori migliori di tutto il campionato: Felipe Andreson

- La migliore ala del campionato: Candreva

Parolo ha fatto il suo, nel suo ruolo non è nemmeno nei primi 5. IMHO

Anche Biglia per dire ha giocato una stagione fantastica.


----------



## davoreb (26 Giugno 2015)

Io l'ho guardato bene solo in Nazionale ed ha fatto schifo, poi pero ho guardato i numeri che comunque qualcosa dicono e vedo che ha fatto 6 goals ma sopratutto anche 8 assist in una stagione.

La stagione precedente non ha sempre giocato ma la stagione prima ancora 4-5 goals e 4-5 assist.

Per un 91 sono ottimi numeri.

Ovviamente l'acquisto dovrà essere valutato a fine mercato per vedere in quale contorno stato preso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *Bertuccia* tra l'altro prima di febbraio era Mr. Mediocrità. Poi ha fatto 3 o 4 gol consecutivi ed è diventato Fabregas



Che senso ha dileggiare un nuovo giocatore del Milan prima ancora di averlo visto in campo? ma sei tifoso?

comunque "Bertuccia" è dai tempi del Lecce che gioca in A a discreti livelli, la Roma non l'aveva mai ripreso visto il centrocampo che si ritrova, ma non lo ha mai mollato definitivamente sapendo che era un buon giocatore.

Ovviamente non stiamo parlando del nuovo Pirlo, Seedorf o Gattuso, ma vi renderete conto tutti che già rispetto a De Jong sarà un bel upgrade, almeno fà ambedue le fasi con un minimo di raziocinio tattico.


----------



## davoreb (26 Giugno 2015)

Ma poi....... siamo sicuri che arriva????? Finché non è ufficiale.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Lazio è arrivata terza
> 
> - Con il miglior terzino del campionato: Basta
> 
> ...



Io sono dell'idea che alla fine la vera differenza la faccia il rendimento del centrocampo, per quello ho citato Parolo e Biglia


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che senso ha dileggiare un nuovo giocatore del Milan prima ancora di averlo visto in campo? ma sei tifoso?
> 
> comunque "Bertuccia" è dai tempi del Lecce che gioca in A a discreti livelli, la Roma non l'aveva mai ripreso visto il centrocampo che si ritrova, ma non lo ha mai mollato definitivamente sapendo che era un buon giocatore.
> 
> Ovviamente non stiamo parlando del nuovo Pirlo, Seedorf o Gattuso, ma vi renderete conto tutti che già rispetto a De Jong sarà un bel upgrade, almeno fà ambedue le fasi con un minimo di raziocinio tattico.



in realtà lo devi paragonare a bonaventura...perchè ha giocato nello stesso ruolo che ha fatto jack quest anno...e metti caso che jack resti mezz ala secondo me bertolacci fa la riserva.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Giugno 2015)

Bertuccia, Cessolacci, ma siamo alle scuole elementari?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> in realtà lo devi paragonare a bonaventura...perchè ha giocato nello stesso ruolo che ha fatto jack quest anno...e metti caso che jack resti mezz ala secondo me bertolacci fa la riserva.



Bertolacci è una vera mezzala, Bonaventura è adattato, tra i due giocherà sicuramente Bertolacci che nel ruolo è più completo,
se non dovessero arrivare dei big Bonaventura farà il trequartista d'inserimento, il suo vero ruolo.

Tra l'altro visto che qui in tanti sbavate per Gonte, vi farei notare che lui in nazionale considera maggiormente Bertolacci.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse non ha capito cosa intendevo
> 
> Non dicevo affatto che ci mancano i giovani forti!!!



Mi hai frainteso: ti ho scritto nomi di giovani italiani che la stragrande maggioranza del forum accoglierebbe volentieri (nel caso di Verratti impazziremmo tutti).
La dimostrazione,spero definitiva,che del nome sulla maglia e del passaporto non ce ne frega una mazza. Vogliamo gente forte.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bertolacci è una vera mezzala, Bonaventura è adattato, tra i due giocherà sicuramente Bertolacci che nel ruolo è più completo,
> se non dovessero arrivare dei big Bonaventura farà il trequartista d'inserimento, il suo vero ruolo.
> 
> Tra l'altro visto che qui in tanti sbavate per Gonte, vi farei notare che lui in nazionale considera maggiormente Bertolacci.



il treuqartista lo fa solo se arrivano 2 punte altrimenti continueranno col 4 3 3 e bonaventura farà la mezz ala al posto di bertolacci..con el sha menez esterni sx e cerci suso esterni dx.


----------



## bercito (26 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi hai frainteso: ti ho scritto nomi di giovani italiani che la stragrande maggioranza del forum accoglierebbe volentieri (nel caso di Verratti impazziremmo tutti).
> La dimostrazione,spero definitiva,che del nome sulla maglia e del passaporto non ce ne frega una mazza. Vogliamo gente forte.



Dipende pure dal cognome, anche tra italiani. Verratti, Romagnoli, Marchisio hanno un cognome più bello di un cognome che finisce in 'acci, che dà la sensazione di una imprecazione o di un dispregiativo.


----------



## Carlo (26 Giugno 2015)

Si diceva che se non fosse andato in porto l'accordo con mister B, si sarebbe puntato solo su italiani da nazionale.
Poi è stato annunciato l'accordo, e si è puntato su stranieri.
Ma ora mi sa che si è tornati al piano "nazionali" senza neanche annunciare il fallimento dell'accordo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> il treuqartista lo fa solo se arrivano 2 punte altrimenti continueranno col 4 3 3 e *bonaventura farà la mezz ala al posto di bertolacci*..con el sha menez esterni sx e cerci suso esterni dx.



Non esiste proprio , nel caso Bonaventura farà l'esterno alto.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non esiste proprio , nel caso Bonaventura farà l'esterno alto.



non credo...ne abbiamo fin troppi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> non credo...ne abbiamo fin troppi.



A dopo le ultime disastrose stagioni non riproporremo mai il 433,

B Bonaventura resta comunque l'esterno più forte

chiudo, torno on topic


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi hai frainteso: ti ho scritto nomi di giovani italiani che la stragrande maggioranza del forum accoglierebbe volentieri (nel caso di Verratti impazziremmo tutti).
> La dimostrazione,spero definitiva,che del nome sulla maglia e del passaporto non ce ne frega una mazza. Vogliamo gente forte.



Ok capito 

Sul discorso giocatori forti, ok siamo d' accordo!

Ti faccio un esempio: qui sul forum leggo tre volte al giorno di Clasie e Maher

In questo caso non può essere che sia il fascino dello straniero che spinga certi utenti a nominarli ogni giorno?

Magari son forti davvero eh, li ho visti troppe poche volte per giudicarli a pieno, eppure si parla di cifre tra 10-20 milioni e nessuno in Europa pare prenderseli.

Comunque non voglio farne una battaglia, tranquillo


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*



L'ingaggio mi sembra ok ma 20 milioni per il cartellino....


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok capito
> 
> Sul discorso giocatori forti, ok siamo d' accordo!
> 
> ...



Ma il fascino dello straniero cosa sarebbe? Mica stiamo parlando di donne o di cibo, ma di calciatori. Questa generazione italiana di calciatori è un monnezzaio, se ne salvano pochissimi e noi andiamo a strapagarli? Ma basta vedere i giocatori col fascino straniero quando arrivano in Italia: Vidal, Pjanic, Strootman, Icardi, Tevez, Dybala, Menez e posso continuare all'infinito. I veri protagonisti del campionato italiani sono stranieri, è una cosa innegabile. Gli italiani quali sono? Toni, che ormai fa parte della vecchia generazione? O altri sporadicissimi casi, come Marchisio.

Bertolacci può rivelarsi un Bonaventura? E di questo dovrei essere contento? A me dispiace perchè ormai anche la tifoseria sembra essersi assestata alla mancanza di ambizioni di questa dirigenza sazia e incapace.


----------



## Davidinho22 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*



inoltre ciò che mi turba particolarmente è il fatto che stiamo sovvenzionando (e di brutto) una nostra diretta rivale... roba da matti


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> inoltre ciò che mi turba particolarmente è il fatto che stiamo sovvenzionando (e di brutto) una nostra diretta rivale... roba da matti



Right now le nostre dirette rivali sono altre, non certo la Roma ^^


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma il fascino dello straniero cosa sarebbe? Mica stiamo parlando di donne o di cibo, ma di calciatori. Questa generazione italiana di calciatori è un monnezzaio, se ne salvano pochissimi e noi andiamo a strapagarli? Ma basta vedere i giocatori col fascino straniero quando arrivano in Italia: Vidal, Pjanic, Strootman, Icardi, Tevez, Dybala, Menez e posso continuare all'infinito. I veri protagonisti del campionato italiani sono stranieri, è una cosa innegabile. Gli italiani quali sono? Toni, che ormai fa parte della vecchia generazione? O altri sporadicissimi casi, come Marchisio.
> 
> Bertolacci può rivelarsi un Bonaventura? E di questo dovrei essere contento? A me dispiace perchè ormai anche la tifoseria sembra essersi assestata alla mancanza di ambizioni di questa dirigenza sazia e incapace.



Mi devo essere sognato solo io la parte del mercato in cui siamo andati ad offrire 75 milioni per JM e Kondogbia ma *i giocatori hanno rifiutato*..evidentemente avremmo dovuto procedere con un sequestro di persona e obbligarli a venire al Milan con la forza..


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà: Tra poco Galliani incontrerà l'agente di Bertolacci, poi si va a chiudere con la Roma.*


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Tra poco Galliani incontrerà l'agente di Bertolacci, poi dopo si va a chiudere con la Roma.*



UN giocatore italiano non implica che tutto il mercato sia fatto di giocatori italiani.
Preferisco avere stranieri e italiani con esperienza in serie a in un buon mix, che stranieri 19enni provenienti tutti da campionati diversi, messi allo sbaraglio come l'inter.
Abbiamo bisogno di risultati concreti e SUBITO, non tra 5 anni.
L'inter sta comprando giovani perchè sa che per i prossimi anni, non potrà più spendere praticamente nulla con tutti i prestiti con riscatto che sta facendo.
Noi al momento abbiamo solo Bertolacci di ufficiale, aspettiamo i prossimi colpi.
Ha più senso prendere giocatori utili al progetto dell'allenatore che nomi belli.

Tanto sono sicuro che appena iniziamo a vincere le prime partite, tutti si ricrederanno...as usual.


----------



## Konrad (26 Giugno 2015)

Però Marchisio non è sempre stato il giocatore che è oggi. Ha fatto il suo percorso di crescita ed è riuscito a crescere perchè inserito in una squadra che ha funzionato, cui ovviamente poi ha aggiunto del suo.
Io Bertolacci sono contento di essermelo portato a casa, perchè credo abbia molti margini di crescita. Certo non può essere l'unico innesto a metà campo e non potremmo fermarci al solo Mauri, come secondo nome.
Poi obiettivamente 20 mln sono davvero tanti...troppi? Lo dirà il tempo...io mi auguro che dica che abbiamo fatto bene.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> UN giocatore italiano non implica che tutto il mercato sia fatto di giocatori italiani.
> Preferisco avere stranieri e italiani con esperienza in serie a in un buon mix, che stranieri 19enni provenienti tutti da campionati diversi, messi allo sbaraglio come l'inter.
> Abbiamo bisogno di risultati concreti e SUBITO, non tra 5 anni.
> L'inter sta comprando giovani perchè sa che per i prossimi anni, non potrà più spendere praticamente nulla con tutti i prestiti con riscatto che sta facendo.
> ...



Sai quante volte l'ho sentita sta frase negli ultimi anni

Tipo: se segna Matri, poi non dovete esultare...


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Però Marchisio non è sempre stato il giocatore che è oggi. Ha fatto il suo percorso di crescita ed è riuscito a crescere perchè inserito in una squadra che ha funzionato, cui ovviamente poi ha aggiunto del suo.
> Io Bertolacci sono contento di essermelo portato a casa, perchè credo abbia molti margini di crescita. Certo non può essere l'unico innesto a metà campo e non potremmo fermarci al solo Mauri, come secondo nome.
> Poi obiettivamente 20 mln sono davvero tanti...troppi? Lo dirà il tempo...io mi auguro che dica che abbiamo fatto bene.



Marchisio ha fatto la sua prima GRANDE stagione a 29 ANNI.
Non a 21, a 29!!!



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sai quante volte l'ho sentita sta frase negli ultimi anni
> 
> Tipo: se segna Matri, poi non dovete esultare...



E' un po' diversa come situazione, Matri si sapeva che avrebbe fallito. 
Bertolacci è ancora un '91, è stato uno dei migliori centrocampisti della Serie A ed ha guidato un centrocampo composto dai campionissimi RINCON e KUCKA portando il Genoa in EL.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Però Marchisio non è sempre stato il giocatore che è oggi. Ha fatto il suo percorso di crescita ed è riuscito a crescere perchè inserito in una squadra che ha funzionato, cui ovviamente poi ha aggiunto del suo.
> Io Bertolacci sono contento di essermelo portato a casa, perchè credo abbia molti margini di crescita. Certo non può essere l'unico innesto a metà campo e non potremmo fermarci al solo Mauri, come secondo nome.
> Poi obiettivamente 20 mln sono davvero tanti...troppi? Lo dirà il tempo...io mi auguro che dica che abbiamo fatto bene.



Bertolacci in questo Milan è come appunto Marchisio nella Juve di Felipe Melo.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Giugno 2015)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*


Bertolacci nell'attuale Milan è titolare. E' un centrocampista completo che fa entrambe le fasi, è dinamico, ha buona tecnica e intelligenza calcistica.
Per me è un ottimo inserimento.
Non può essere l'unico centrocampista ad arrivare, da solo non ti svolta la squadra. 
Ma con lui, Mauri e Montolivo in salute è già un reparto migliore rispetto a un anno fa.

In giro leggo di quotazione di 15 mln + bonus, non 20 mln fissi...
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] sono pronto


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> UN giocatore italiano non implica che tutto il mercato sia fatto di giocatori italiani.
> Preferisco avere stranieri e italiani con esperienza in serie a in un buon mix, che stranieri 19enni provenienti tutti da campionati diversi, messi allo sbaraglio come l'inter.
> Abbiamo bisogno di risultati concreti e SUBITO, non tra 5 anni.
> L'inter sta comprando giovani perchè sa che per i prossimi anni, non potrà più spendere praticamente nulla con tutti i prestiti con riscatto che sta facendo.
> ...


*
*
ma perchè devo sentirla sempre sta frase e puntualmente viene smentita? perchè? non vi stufate a parlare di fantomatici carri dei vincitori ogni anno?


----------



## Konrad (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bertolacci in questo Milan è come appunto Marchisio nella Juve di Felipe Melo.



Solo che la Juve giustamente Felipe Melo ce l'ha mandato....noi invece rinnoviamo fino al 2018...e non mi pare che ci siano grosse previsioni d'uscita per Poli e Montolivo. Speriamo che l'opera di abbattimento e cambio si completi entro 1 anno va...


----------



## Aragorn (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*



Wow, un ingaggio sensato. Sono commosso


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Wow, un ingaggio sensato. Sono commosso



il problema è il prezzo del cartellino per questo paracarro.


----------



## Konrad (26 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In giro leggo di quotazione di 15 mln + bonus, non 20 mln fissi...
> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] sono pronto



Se i bonus sono legati ad avere almeno 2 presenze, a segnare almeno un goal, a fare almeno in una giornata a scelta una duplice seduta di allenamento e alla salvezza della squadra...FORSE...SONO FISSI 

Ad ogni modo, ripeto, io sono contento per l'innesto di Bertolacci. Mi accontento di poco? Non so...o almeno adesso non credo sia così


----------



## prebozzio (26 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Se i bonus sono legati ad avere almeno 2 presenze, a segnare almeno un goal, a fare almeno in una giornata a scelta una duplice seduta di allenamento e alla salvezza della squadra...FORSE...SONO FISSI
> 
> Ad ogni modo, ripeto, io sono contento per l'innesto di Bertolacci. Mi accontento di poco? Non so...o almeno adesso non credo sia così



Se i bonus invece sono legati ai risultati di squadra siamo al sicuro


----------



## Aragorn (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> il problema è il prezzo del cartellino per questo paracarro.



Il problema è capire se il nostro budget è di 120 o 50 milioni


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Giugno 2015)

Io credo che bisogna anche essere realisti, anche a me piacerebbe più un top player come Gundogan rispetto a Bertolacci.
Il problema è che al momento i top player accessibili da noi non vengono, quasi ci schifano, lo stesso Verratti considerava la Juve un downgrade per la sua carriera, figurarsi il Milan attuale senza coppe e senza senso.
Abbiamo provato anche a strapagarli e abbiamo comunque preso pesci in faccia. Quindi ci ritroviamo al punto di dover puntare giocatori non di prima fascia, e in questa categoria ci rientrano i Bertolacci, i Bonaventura oppure le scommesse straniere come Clasie, Maher ecc. che sulla carta sembrano ottimi giocatori, ma che possono diventare degli Strootman come dei Van Ginkel.

Bertolacci è stato un titolare e un punto fermo del Genoa che è arrivato in coppa UEFA, anzi direi che se sono arrivati lì è merito quasi esclusivo di 4-5 giocatori (lui Perotti Iago Falque Perin).
Iniltre un centrocampo con Bertolacci e Bonaventura comunque so che alla fine dell'anno mi garantisce più di una decina di gol, mi garantisce tanto impegno e poche polemiche.
Non fa fare il salto di qualità, ma è un tassello buono per fare una ossatura sul quale poi aggiungere in futuro i campioni.


----------



## -Lionard- (26 Giugno 2015)

Bertolacci poteva andare bene se lo si prendeva a poco e sarebbe stato un'acquisto intelligente ma a 20 milioni è una follia. Bonaventura che veniva da 3-4 anni da titolare in serie A e con un paio di presenze in Nazionale è stato pagato 7 milioni e non si capisce perchè Bertolacci debba costare il triplo. Capisco che la Roma lo abbia riscattato ad una cifra elevato ma ciò non toglie che la valutazione di mercato non si sposi con il valore del giocatore sul campo. Nel 2013 Strootman è andato alla Roma per 18 milioni, Rakitic al Barcellona per 15 l'anno successivo e noi dobbiamo dare 20 milioni alla Roma, che così si ripaga Nainngolan, per Bertolacci?

E' un giocatore che non aggiunge molto al livello del nostro centrocampo. Non arrivi in Champions con Bertolacci e non basta essere superiore a Poli per definirlo buon acquisto. Aggiungo che non si è obbligati a spendere se poi i soldi si buttano su giocatori che non ti migliorano notevolmente. E' con questa logica che si spesero 17 milioni di euro e Vogel per R.Oliveira e 11 milioni per Matri ma vedo che Galliani non ha imparato nulla dagli errori del passato.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 20 min di euro per questa mezza cartuccia... Come si fa a non pensare male. Con 20 milioni potevi andare su Tielemans, su Xhaka, su Klaassen. Ma possibile che questo incompetente vada sempre e solo sui soliti bidoni dell'immondizia?



Con 40 mln avremmo preso tutti (Tielemans, Xhaka, Klassen) ma i nostri dirigenti nemmeno li conoscono. Nessun report di nessun osservatore, non vengono mai citati, vergogna.


----------



## Casnop (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bertolacci è titolare.
> Lo seguono da più di un anno ed è da mesi che è considerato come un futuro perno del centrocampo.
> Per il Milan è il centrocampista che segna e che può andare in doppia cifra.
> Con Witsel starebbe fuori uno tra Montolivo e De Jong.



Esatto. Più il primo del secondo, secondo caratterstiche naturali del giocatore, più il secondo del primo in base ad un futuro progetto tattico.


----------



## Ciachi (26 Giugno 2015)

Una domanda ai più esperti: ma bertolacci non leva spazio a Bonaventura ed Suso o Honda??


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Con 40 mln avremmo preso tutti (Tielemans, Xhaka, Klassen) ma i nostri dirigenti nemmeno li conoscono. Nessun report di nessun osservatore, non vengono mai citati, vergogna.



Eh sì, alla fine è uno dei problemi principali...


----------



## Superpippo9 (26 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Una domanda ai più esperti: ma bertolacci non leva spazio a Bonaventura ed Suso o Honda??



No perché bertolacci è una mezzala gli altri mezze punte!!!


----------



## Ciachi (26 Giugno 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> No perché bertolacci è una mezzala gli altri mezze punte!!!



Thanksss


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il problema è capire se il nostro budget è di 120 o 50 milioni



puoi avere anche un budget di 900 mln ma li spendi per prendere cessolacci e baselli... cambia poco.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Giugno 2015)

Aldilà del valore del calciatore (che non conosco) spendere 20 mln ha un significato più ampio? Significa che abbiamo i soldi, oppure è solo un eccezione?


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Aldilà del valore del calciatore (che non conosco) spendere 20 mln ha un significato più ampio? Significa che abbiamo i soldi, oppure è solo un eccezione?



significa avere soldi e spenderli male= incapace


----------



## J&B (26 Giugno 2015)

Pagato carissimo.


----------



## Casnop (26 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Una domanda ai più esperti: ma bertolacci non leva spazio a Bonaventura ed Suso o Honda??



Bertolacci per me è mezzala nel 4312 che si sta immaginando. Avrebbe le capacità di fare il trequarti, ma si perderebbe quella sua capacità di incursione da dietro in velocità sfruttando il cambio di passo e, soprattutto, di piede che gli è caratteristico. Suso mezzala più di trequarti: buone capacità in copertura, dribbling, lancio lungo. Bonaventura meglio su trequarti che come mezzala: gioco sapiente tra le linee, andare più col corpo che col pallone, buona confidenza con la porta. Honda trequarti classico: pallone e assist uber alles.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2015)

*Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*



Son già diventati 2 all'anno, fino a 1 ora fa 1.5


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport parla di ingaggio da 1,5 milioni di euro per 4 anni di contratto.*



Ho visto che molti si stanno soffermando sul giocatore (bertolacci è un discreto calciatore che può avere margini di miglioramento significativi) ma mi concentrerei sulle cifre. 20M e 12M lordi per 4 anni: vuol dire mantenere la vecchia tradizione. Malafede. 
Troppi, troppi "errori".Senza idee e senza soldi ci possono essere alibi e giustificazioni, ora sono finiti pure quelli. Il fatto dell'incapacità di galliani e dei suoi osservatori non regge più, trasferiscono solo denaro per interessi extra-calcistici.


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*



Arrestate Galliani!!!!


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

sarebbe un buon acquisto...

se le rivali nello steso ruolo non avessero giocatori di tutt altra caratura...perchè potete dire pure che bertolacci è forte ma ad oggi non si può paragonare a naingollan/strootman figuriamoci a pogba...se poi nello stesso identico ruolo l'inter ha preso kondogbia c è da piangere sangue davvero...


----------



## Aragorn (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*



Siamo già saliti a 2, magari alla fine arriviamo a 2.5/3. Il gobbo non si smentisce mai.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*



36 milioni di investimento.
Ok.


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> sarebbe un buon acquisto...
> 
> se le rivali nello steso ruolo non avessero giocatori di tutt altra caratura...perchè potete dire pure che bertolacci è forte ma ad oggi non si può paragonare a naingollan/strootman figuriamoci a pogba...se poi nello stesso identico ruolo l'inter ha preso kondogbia c è da piangere sangue davvero...



se fossi in te farei attenzione visto che "qualcuno" preferiscce bertolacci a nainngolan.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> se fossi in te farei attenzione visto che "qualcuno" preferiscce bertolacci a nainngolan.



Quel qualcuno sono io, e confermo la mia preferenza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2015)

20 milioni per bertolacci????


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

in poche parole si è passato da kondogbia/ witsel/bertolacci

praticamente ad ogni rifiuto il livello si abbassava.Mi viene da piangere.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> se fossi in te farei attenzione visto che "qualcuno" preferiscce bertolacci a nainngolan.



grandi intenditori insomma


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Giugno 2015)

Io ho visto giocare Bertolacci e lo considero un giocatore assolutamente mediocre. Anche 12 milioni sarebbero stati soldi buttati. Davvero,tanto valeva buttarli nel cesso,quei soldi.
Chi lo elogia evidentemente ha solo letto che ha fatto diversi gol e assist,ma non l'ha mai visto giocare.

Poi vabbè,leggo che alcuni lo accostano a Nainngolan,Verratti,Marchisio...boh,peggio di quando comprammo Dominick Aidiyah dal Ghana e la gente diceva: "Che bravo,a 18 anni gioca già nel Milan. Eto'o a quell'età stava in una squadretta".


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Quel qualcuno sono io, e confermo la mia preferenza.



  tra i due ci sono minimo 10 categorie di differenza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2015)

Il procuratore di Bertolacci per caso è uno dei tanti che fa pappa e ciccia con Galliani per caso? L'unico motivo per spendere tali cifre è questo qui.


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il procuratore di Bertolacci per caso è uno dei tanti che fa pappa e ciccia con Galliani per caso? L'unico motivo per spendere tali cifre è questo qui.



è il procuratore di mesbah e ho detto tutto.


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io ho visto giocare Bertolacci e lo considero un giocatore assolutamente mediocre. Anche 12 milioni sarebbero stati soldi buttati. Davvero,tanto valeva buttarli nel cesso,quei soldi.
> Chi lo elogia evidentemente ha solo letto che ha fatto diversi gol e assist,ma non l'ha mai visto giocare.
> 
> Poi vabbè,leggo che alcuni lo accostano a Nainngolan,Verratti,Marchisio...boh,peggio di quando comprammo Dominick Aidiyah dal Ghana e la gente diceva: "Che bravo,a 18 anni gioca già nel Milan. Eto'o a quell'età stava in una squadretta".



E' arrivato in EL con il Genoa giocando di fianco a KUCKA e RINCON.
Più che sopravvalutato, mi sa tanto che sia sottovalutato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il procuratore di Bertolacci per caso è uno dei tanti che fa pappa e ciccia con Galliani per caso? L'unico motivo per spendere tali cifre è questo qui.



Per una volta non dovrebbe essere così. Il procuratore è tale Alessandro Lucci e l'unico sua assistito ad aver giocato da noi è Mesbah.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*



.


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*



Sta diventando sempre più grottesco, ma chi fa il garante a questi soldi? Berlusconi?


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> E' arrivato in EL con il Genoa giocando di fianco a KUCKA e RINCON.
> Più che sopravvalutato, mi sa tanto che sia sottovalutato.



Infatti il suo livello è quello, giocatore da europa league...
Una volta in questa società si puntava ben più in alto, ora invece uno come Bonaventura viene considerato un grande giocatore. Che amarezza


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> E' arrivato in EL con il Genoa giocando di fianco a KUCKA e RINCON.
> Più che sopravvalutato, mi sa tanto che sia sottovalutato.




Si,nel Genoa del miracoli,dove anche Niang alla fine sembrava un giocatore,e Iago Falque e Perotti degli ottimi elementi.
Ma rimane un giocatorino. Può andar bene in una squadra che prende Kondogbia e un regista,se ci serve un portaborracce che ogni tanto possa giocare. Ma questo viene a fare il titolare. Tra lui,Bonaventura e De Jong siamo ai livelli del Sassuolo.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> E' arrivato in EL con il Genoa giocando di fianco a KUCKA e RINCON.
> Più che sopravvalutato, mi sa tanto che sia sottovalutato.



woow che curriculum...se lo avesse letto il real


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*



Venti milioni?!? Venti milioni + 2 mln l'anno al calciatore?!? Finché c'era la scusa del budget 0 Galliani era stra-giustificabile. Ora che ha i soldi e fa acquisti del genere deve andare a nascondersi sulla luna. Dirigente finito. Venti milioni per un comprimario sono malafede. Ma proprio malafede. A 20 mln compri i migliori talenti in prospettiva di questo mondo! Bertolacci poteva andar bene dopo aver preso i Top Players a centrocampo, per sostituire come riserva i vari Muntari ed Essien, non così. Incredibile: abbiamo pagato Nainggolan alla Roma. Questa è peggio dell'operazione Matri. 20 milioni, mamma mia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Infatti il suo livello è quello, giocatore da europa league...
> *Una volta in questa società si puntava ben più in alto,* ora invece uno come Bonaventura viene considerato un grande giocatore. Che amarezza



Una volta quelli più in alto venivano di corsa..adesso quello del tuo avatar ci ha detto categoricamente "non mi interessa venire lì"

Mi chiedo con 20 milioni chi avreste preso, così giusto per curiosità..


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*



*Milan Channel: Lunedi Bertolacci dovrebbe essere a Milano per fare le visite mediche.*


----------



## Rame88 (26 Giugno 2015)

La cifra è un po altina ma è un bel giocatore: ha un buon piede, fa giocare bene la squadra e corre.. Fosse stato straniero sarebbe considerato un crack.. 
Io lo vedo come un bel acquisto, anche se proprio mi dovessi svenare per un giocatore prenderei uno tra pjanic e gundogan ma il Gallo non so che ha in mente


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Lunedi Bertolacci dovrebbe essere a Milano per fare le visite mediche.*



Bertolacci Siiii! (Semi-Cit.)


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una volta quelli più in alto venivano di corsa..adesso quello del tuo avatar ci ha detto categoricamente "non mi interessa venire lì"
> 
> Mi chiedo con 20 milioni chi avreste preso, così giusto per curiosità..



ma mica lo devo fare io il mercato? è lui che dovrebbe visionare i migliori talenti dei campionati europei...la roma che ha preso strootman e pjanic per 30 totali che blasone aveva?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> woow che curriculum...se lo avesse letto il real



Speriamo che prima di lunedì si inserisca l'Atletico Madrid,allora


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Incredibile: abbiamo pagato Nainggolan alla Roma*.



Guardiamola con ottimismo: gli abbiamo pagato 2/3 della sola Iturbe preso dal super genio del mercato Sabatini..


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guardiamola con ottimismo: gli abbiamo pagato 2/3 della sola Iturbe preso dal super genio del mercato Sabatini..



E chi ti dice che è una sola? E' passata solo una stagione. Potrebbe pure riprendersi di brutto. Dopotutto è giovanissimo e rivendibile. Ci sono sempre squadre inglesi che ti strapagano i calciatori; male che va gli fa pure plusvalenza. Siamo noi che non rivenderemo mai Bertolacci a quelle cifre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E chi ti dice che è una sola? E' passata solo una stagione. Potrebbe pure riprendersi di brutto. Dopotutto è giovanissimo e rivendibile. Ci sono sempre squadre inglesi che ti strapagano i calciatori; male che va gli fa pure plusvalenza. Siamo noi che non rivenderemo mai Bertolacci a quelle cifre.


Magari diventerà il nuovo Di Maria e lo rivenderemo a 60 milioni di euro al PSG che compra figure


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guardiamola con ottimismo: gli abbiamo pagato 2/3 della sola Iturbe preso dal super genio del mercato Sabatini..



i giovani a roma e napoli sono tutte sole...se fosse andato alla juve vedi che qualcosa di buono te la combinava


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Lunedi Bertolacci dovrebbe essere a Milano per fare le visite mediche.*


.


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Lunedi Bertolacci dovrebbe essere a Milano per fare le visite mediche.*



benvenuto bidone. l'unica speranza rimasta è sperare in qualche protesi dentale alla Aly Cissokho.


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Magari diventerà il nuovo Di Maria e* lo rivenderemo a 60 milioni di euro al PSG che compra figure *



Hai comprovato che l'ossessione è tua


----------



## 7sheva7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo con 20 milioni chi avreste preso, così giusto per curiosità..



Già, chi prendi a 20 milioni?
ma soprattutto in due stagioni hai preso per 26 milioni totali i due giocatori Italiani con più qualità sul mercato, non sono le operazioni come Bertolacci-Bonaventura che sono da criticare, ma dare 4 milioni a Mexes, 2,5 a Muntari 3 a Essien, fatti due calcoli in un anno solo di ingaggi ti costano più dei cartellini di Bertolacci-Bonaventura e non apportano niente alla causa.
Ma stiamo a criticare 20 milioni per Bertolacci con quali elementi di fatto?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma mica lo devo fare io il mercato? è lui che dovrebbe visionare i migliori talenti dei campionati europei...la roma che ha preso strootman e pjanic per 30 totali che blasone aveva?



Strootman è stato pagato di fatto 20 milioni..sicuramente ha una prospettiva importante ma ad oggi, vuoi la sfortuna, la Roma ha pagato 20 milioni per un giocatore che ha fatto in due anni neanche 40 partite..Poi dimmi dove sono oggi gli strootman...che al tempo trattammo pure noi ma come sempre provando ad offrire una cassa di banane..
Io non dico Bertolacci sia un col top ma mi viene da ridere quando sento cose tipo: "ma con venti milioni prendevi Allan, Clasie, Xhaka"..ma chi è sta gente? Ma chi lo dice che questi faranno una carriera meglio di Bertolacci?..se poi uno mi dice che con 20 milioni porta a casa un campione allora è diverso ma ad oggi il mercato dice che con 20 milioni prendi centrocampisti normali..


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Giugno 2015)

In pratica Bertolacci viene valutato più del triplo di Bonaventura? O è un paragone che non va fatto?


----------



## Kaw (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Lunedi Bertolacci dovrebbe essere a Milano per fare le visite mediche.*


Bertolacci, giocatore che non mi ha mai detto molto, che quindi non avrei preso benchè meno con una tale valutazione.
Ma ora è qui e dobbiamo sperare che renda bene perchè ne abbiamo bisogno. Spero di ricredermi su di lui e che possiamo trovarci un altro Bonaventura.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> i giovani a roma e napoli sono tutte sole...se fosse andato alla juve vedi che qualcosa di buono te la combinava



Si come no..Hamsik e Mertens, per fare due nomi, proprio sole sono stati...Bella la scusa se andava alla Juve..quindi quando le porcate le fa Sabatini è colpa dell'ambiente..in effetti deve essere l'aria di Roma che ha trasformato il fenomeno Ibarbo in un pacco da 12 milioni, o che ha improvvisamente reso uno zombie Cole..


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> In pratica Bertolacci viene valutato più del triplo di Bonaventura? O è un paragone che non va fatto?



Purtoppo no... ci sono logiche che sono illogiche nel mercato


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> i giovani a roma e napoli sono tutte sole...se fosse andato alla juve vedi che qualcosa di buono te la combinava



era meglio far giocare nocerino che prendere questo. 



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Lunedi Bertolacci dovrebbe essere a Milano per fare le visite mediche.*


.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si come no..Hamsik e Mertens, per fare due nomi, proprio sole sono stati...Bella la scusa se andava alla Juve..quindi quando le porcate le fa Sabatini è colpa dell'ambiente..in effetti deve essere l'aria di Roma che ha trasformato il fenomeno Ibarbo in un pacco da 12 milioni, o che ha improvvisamente reso uno zombie Cole..



mertens aveva 25 anni quando è arrivato.Esempio sbagliato.A Roma lo sanno pure i sassi fra gli addetti ai lavori che è l'ambiente più difficile per un giovane...se sbagli ti distruggono.Pjanic lo stavano quasi menando ad un ritiro di due anni fa.


----------



## Victorss (26 Giugno 2015)

Mah non so cosa pensare..credo che 20 milioni siano tanti per bertolacci ma che se prendessero anche witsel sarebbe un ottimo centrocampo, Berto darebbe quel dinamismo che un po manca ad Axel..io il giocatore l ho visto giocare solo contro di noi(ha fatto il fenomeno) e con la nazionale contro il Portogallo (ha fatto schifo). In entrambi i casi mimi é sesembrato un incursore molto dinamico nelle due fasi. A questo punto witsel avrebbe ancora più senso.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Strootman è stato pagato di fatto 20 milioni..sicuramente ha una prospettiva importante ma ad oggi, vuoi la sfortuna, la Roma ha pagato 20 milioni per un giocatore che ha fatto in due anni neanche 40 partite..Poi dimmi dove sono oggi gli strootman...che al tempo trattammo pure noi ma come sempre provando ad offrire una cassa di banane..
> Io non dico Bertolacci sia un col top ma mi viene da ridere quando sento cose tipo: "ma con venti milioni prendevi Allan, Clasie, Xhaka"..ma chi è sta gente? Ma chi lo dice che questi faranno una carriera meglio di Bertolacci?..se poi uno mi dice che con 20 milioni porta a casa un campione allora è diverso ma ad oggi il mercato dice che con 20 milioni prendi centrocampisti normali..


ma vuoi che nn ci sia gente oltre a clasie xhaka allan?? credi davvero che in tutto il mondo ci siano solo loro 3 e bertolacci? non scherziamo dai...io ho disdetto premium da 2 anni ma quando ce l'avevo ho azzeccato molti giocatori promettenti che poi hanno fatto vedere belle cose...pjanic eriksen strootman de bryne rakitic e via dicendo altri che non ricordo..gente presa anche sotto i 20


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E chi ti dice che è una sola? E' passata solo una stagione. Potrebbe pure riprendersi di brutto. Dopotutto è giovanissimo e rivendibile. Ci sono sempre squadre inglesi che ti strapagano i calciatori; male che va gli fa pure plusvalenza. Siamo noi che non rivenderemo mai Bertolacci a quelle cifre.



Io spero che non lo dovremo rivendere ma che si riveli forte intanto..poi è tutto da vedere se Iturbe lo rivenderanno a cifre congrue..per e è un bel bidone costosissimo che la roma si ritroverà sul groppone a lungo tipo Borriello a suo tempo..
Quello che voglio dire è che pure con molti soldi a disposizione ad oggi Sabatini ha allestito in 4 anni squadre che alla resa dei conti hanno vinto zero trofei, manco una coppa italia..


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io spero che non lo dovremo rivendere ma che si riveli forte intanto..poi è tutto da vedere se Iturbe lo rivenderanno a cifre congrue..per e è un bel bidone costosissimo che la roma si ritroverà sul groppone a lungo tipo Borriello a suo tempo..
> Quello che voglio dire è che pure con molti soldi a disposizione ad oggi Sabatini ha allestito in 4 anni squadre che alla resa dei conti hanno vinto zero trofei, manco una coppa italia..



intanto le sue squadre ci danno la melma..quindi testa bassa umiltà e pedalare...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si come no..Hamsik e Mertens, per fare due nomi, proprio sole sono stati...Bella la scusa se andava alla Juve..quindi quando le porcate le fa Sabatini è colpa dell'ambiente..in effetti deve essere l'aria di Roma che ha trasformato il fenomeno Ibarbo in un pacco da 12 milioni, o che ha improvvisamente reso uno zombie Cole..



Ma quali 12 mln,ibarbo è stato usato solo per dividere su 2 bilanci il costo di nainggolan, perché per le carte ufficiali nainggolan ci è costato 18 mln in totale(credibilissimo), gli altri sono stati dati al Cagliari sotto forma di prestito di ibarbo che verrà caricato sul prossimo bilancio. Scusate l' OT ma lo dovevo puntualizzare.


----------



## TheZio (26 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Lunedi Bertolacci dovrebbe essere a Milano per fare le visite mediche.*



Bertolacci mi va bene, ma come dicono tanti 20 mln mi are esagerato. Lo ripeto bisognava accordarsi con Preziosi. La roma a 8-9 lo ha riscattato, potevamo benissimo trovare un accordo col giocattolaio e rispedirgli Matri per un altro anno...


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io spero che non lo dovremo rivendere ma che si riveli forte intanto..poi è tutto da vedere se Iturbe lo rivenderanno a cifre congrue..per e è un bel bidone costosissimo che la roma si ritroverà sul groppone a lungo tipo Borriello a suo tempo..
> Quello che voglio dire è che pure con molti soldi a disposizione ad oggi Sabatini ha allestito in 4 anni squadre che alla resa dei conti hanno vinto zero trofei, manco una coppa italia..



Sabatini ha fatto miracoli con quello che aveva a disposizione. Alla Roma manca appeal ed esperienza internazionale...altrimenti sarebbe la miglior squadra italiana al momento.
Sabatini al Milan ci porterebbe al livello del Chelsea nel giro di 2 sessioni di mercato. Ha idee.

Non è colpa sua se la Roma è allenata da mediocri (i big a Roma non ci vanno) ed è un ambiente dalla mentalità mediocre.
Lì è sprecato.
Però penso che su 11 giocatori titolari della Roma, noi tutti ne vorremmo almeno 8


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> intanto le sue squadre ci danno la melma..quindi testa bassa umiltà e pedalare...


Vabbè danno la melma al milan più scarso di sempre. Noi a differenza loro quando dovevamo vincere abbiamo vinto, non siamo perdenti di natura. Ora il paragone non sussiste.


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> benvenuto bidone. l'unica speranza rimasta è sperare in qualche protesi dentale alla Aly Cissokho.



Bidone 
Noi tifosi del milan manchiamo completamente del senso della misura (ok, abbiamo le nostre giustificazioni).


----------



## Casnop (26 Giugno 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Già, chi prendi a 20 milioni?
> ma soprattutto in due stagioni hai preso per 26 milioni totali i due giocatori Italiani con più qualità sul mercato, non sono le operazioni come Bertolacci-Bonaventura che sono da criticare, ma dare 4 milioni a Mexes, 2,5 a Muntari 3 a Essien, fatti due calcoli in un anno solo di ingaggi ti costano più dei cartellini di Bertolacci-Bonaventura e non apportano niente alla causa.
> Ma stiamo a criticare 20 milioni per Bertolacci con quali elementi di fatto?



Ancora una volta l'ucraino è andato in gol...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma quali 12 mln,ibarbo è stato usato solo per dividere su 2 bilanci il costo di nainggolan, perché per le carte ufficiali nainggolan ci è costato 18 mln in totale(credibilissimo), gli altri sono stati dati al Cagliari sotto forma di prestito di ibarbo che verrà caricato sul prossimo bilancio. Scusate l' OT ma lo dovevo puntualizzare.



Giochetti o no resta il fatto che Ibrabo a Bilancio costerà 12 milioni..10 sono per Nainggolan?ok..ma allora il Belga è costato in tutto quasi 30 milioni..delle due una..


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Una sintesi dei discorsi che si fanno in questi giorni.

"Kondogbia è un grande giocatore, abbiamo acquistato un top player, questo fa..."
Kondogbia all'Inter
"Ma secondo me Kondogbia è pompato mediaticamente, Imbula gli da le piste ma è meno mediatico, poi è tecnico..."
Imbula all'Inter
"Ma secondo me Imbula è un'incognita, Bertolacci cos'ha in meno e poi è italiano, è meglio lui..."

Ora se Galliani (e non mi sorprenderebbe) non riuscisse a prendere manco Bertolacci, a breve si comincerà a dire che pure Baselli è meglio di questi, poi che è meglio pure Missiroli e vià così.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Lunedi Bertolacci dovrebbe essere a Milano per fare le visite mediche.*



Ovviamente per questo cesso si chiude in due secondi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sabatini ha fatto miracoli con quello che aveva a disposizione. Alla Roma manca appeal ed esperienza internazionale...altrimenti sarebbe la miglior squadra italiana al momento.
> Sabatini al Milan ci porterebbe al livello del Chelsea nel giro di 2 sessioni di mercato. Ha idee.
> 
> Non è colpa sua se la Roma è allenata da mediocri (i big a Roma non ci vanno) ed è un ambiente dalla mentalità mediocre.
> ...



Anche noi stiamo sperimentando cosa vuol dire la mancanza di appeal però..


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Giochetti o no resta il fatto che Ibrabo a Bilancio costerà 12 milioni..10 sono per Nainggolan?ok..ma allora il Belga è costato in tutto quasi 30 milioni..delle due una..



Esatto nainggolan è costato quasi 30 mln e li vale tutti

Edit: ibarbo è solo in prestito il prossimo anno torna a Cagliari.


----------



## RE_CARLO (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Abbiate pazienza, è un buon colpo, a mio avviso il centrocampo subirà una rivoluzione, compreremo una mezzala e uno al posto di de jong.



De Jong ha rinnovato fino al 2018.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ovviamente per questo cesso si chiude in due secondi.



Stavo per dirlo io, con questo niente concorrenza, niente visite mediche, nulla di nulla.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> De Jong ha rinnovato fino al 2018.


Uno tra lui e montolivo sarà riserva a mio parere. Che abbia rinnovato mi fa piacere, è un giocatore che può tornare sempre utile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Una sintesi dei discorsi che si fanno in questi giorni.
> 
> "Kondogbia è un grande giocatore, abbiamo acquistato un top player, questo fa..."
> Kondogbia all'Inter
> ...



ok però se come pare l'inter pagherà gianelli 18 milioni mi spieghi perché il loro sarebbe un bel colpo mentre Bertolacci a 20 sarebbe una operazione folle?..cioè Imbulà di fatto cos'ha dimostrato fino ad oggi in carriera? Chi lo seguiva sul mercato? non mi pare ci fossero fior di to team ad azzuffarsi per lui...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Esatto nainggolan è costato quasi 30 mln e li vale tutti



Concordo, gran giocatore


----------



## RE_CARLO (26 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ovviamente per questo cesso si chiude in due secondi.


Per Bertolacci chiudi in due secondi semplicemente perchè lo puoi pagare in almeno 3 rate... per Jackson Martinez la clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni era cash.... così come per Kondogbia che potevi pagarlo in due anni versando al Monaco 20 milioni all'anno ... Se non ci sono soldi puoi comprare solo in Italia e prendere giocatori a parametro zero in Europa....Quindi non continuate a criticare Galliani... segue alla lettera le direttive che gli vengono dall'alto...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> tra i due ci sono minimo 10 categorie di differenza.



Opinioni, il campo dirà chi aveva ragione


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Una sintesi dei discorsi che si fanno in questi giorni.
> 
> "Kondogbia è un grande giocatore, abbiamo acquistato un top player, questo fa..."
> Kondogbia all'Inter
> ...




Niente da dire, il discorso è condivisibile perchè è successo effettivamente quello da te descritto.
Gli stessi giudizi su Kondogbia e Imbula però sono viziati dal pompaggio mediatico e dal nome.
Imbula ha solo un anno in meno di Bertolacci e si è iniziato a vedere esattamente quest'anno, nel Marsiglia, arrivato 4° nella mediocre Ligue 1.
Cos'ha in più di Bertolacci? Arrivato 6° nella più difficile Serie A?


----------



## Casnop (26 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sabatini ha fatto miracoli con quello che aveva a disposizione. Alla Roma manca appeal ed esperienza internazionale...altrimenti sarebbe la miglior squadra italiana al momento.
> Sabatini al Milan ci porterebbe al livello del Chelsea nel giro di 2 sessioni di mercato. Ha idee.
> 
> Non è colpa sua se la Roma è allenata da mediocri (i big a Roma non ci vanno) ed è un ambiente dalla mentalità mediocre.
> ...



Dovessimo confrontare l'undici titolare della Roma con quello della Juve, ruolo per ruolo, diremmo di si in almeno sei undicesimi a giocatori della Roma ma al cento per cento ai titoli vinti dai bianconeri nel frattempo... Purtroppo, fuori dal calciomercato, il calcio rimane sport di campo e di squadra.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> Per Bertolacci chiudi in due secondi semplicemente perchè lo puoi pagare in almeno 3 rate... per Jackson Martinez la clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni era cash.... così come per Kondogbia che potevi pagarlo in due anni versando al Monaco 20 milioni all'anno ... Se non ci sono soldi puoi comprare solo in Italia e prendere giocatori a parametro zero in Europa....Quindi non continuate a criticare Galliani... segue alla lettera le direttive che gli vengono dall'alto...



Kondogbia l'Inter lo paga in 3 rate. Bertolacci chiude all'istante perchè Sabatini non vede l'ora. E hai 0 concorrenza sul giocatore.



> *Milan Channel: Lunedi Bertolacci dovrebbe essere a Milano per fare le visite mediche.*


----------



## RE_CARLO (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Kondogbia l'Inter lo paga in 3 rate. Bertolacci chiude all'istante perchè Sabatini non vede l'ora. E hai 0 concorrenza sul giocatore.


No in due rate 20 milioni all'anno... Bertolacci lo prendi e lo paghi in 3-4 rate...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Se il gol che c'ha fatto Bertolacci l'anno scorso a San Siro l'avesse fatto Salah parleremmo di fenomeno e ci sarebbe andato bene anche se l'avessimo pagato 45 milioni..


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> No in due rate 20 milioni all'anno...


Non riportiamo notizie false, per cortesia. L'offerta di Galliani (quella presunta) è di 40 in 2 anni, quella dell'Inter è in tre rate e non è di 40 milioni. Basta cercare su Google, poi.



> *Milan Channel: Lunedi Bertolacci dovrebbe essere a Milano per fare le visite mediche.*


----------



## RE_CARLO (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Esatto nainggolan è costato quasi 30 mln e li vale tutti
> 
> Edit: ibarbo è solo in prestito il prossimo anno torna a Cagliari.


Anche il cartellino di Nainggolan è costato tanto...30 milioni per il belga sono troppi.... il giusto valore sarebbe stato 18 milioni la cifra pattuita all'inizio tra Cagliari e Roma... non avendolo riscattato a Gennaio lo hanno pagato quasi il doppio...


----------



## evangel33 (26 Giugno 2015)

Italiano,24 anni, sempre titolare, 6 gol e 8 assist. Mi piace.


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Bidone
> Noi tifosi del milan manchiamo completamente del senso della misura (ok, abbiamo le nostre giustificazioni).



- a 8/9 lo avrei chiamato discreto
- a 12mln lo avrei chiamato mediocre
- a 15 lo avrei chiamato scarso
- a 20 lo chiamo bidone.


----------



## Principe (26 Giugno 2015)

Verratti 12 milioni di euro , 20 milioni Bertolacci .


----------



## bercito (26 Giugno 2015)

RE_CARLO ha scritto:


> Per Bertolacci chiudi in due secondi semplicemente perchè lo puoi pagare in almeno 3 rate... per Jackson Martinez la clausola rescissoria di 35 milioni era cash.... così come per Kondogbia che potevi pagarlo in due anni versando al Monaco 20 milioni all'anno ... Se non ci sono soldi puoi comprare solo in Italia e prendere giocatori a parametro zero in Europa....Quindi non continuate a criticare Galliani... segue alla lettera le direttive che gli vengono dall'alto...



Quoto. Si paragonano mele con pere. Bertolacci a 20 mln con tutte le dilazioni di questo mondo, con il giocatore che si accontenta di 1,5 mln l'anno, è molto diverso da un giovane straniero comprato all'estero per 20 mln. Lì devi tirare fuori i soldi veri, quelli cash. E non è detto che poi arrivi un rendimento superiore a quello di Bertolacci, che è giocatore da rendimento.


----------



## raducioiu (26 Giugno 2015)

Ma poi in che ruolo dovrebbe giocare? Non credo sarà il nostro trequartista (se giocheremo con uno dietro le punte). Farà la mezzala destra, considerando che a mio parere gli altri due posti a centrocampo saranno di De Jong e Bonaventura? Mah...



> *Milan Channel: Lunedi Bertolacci dovrebbe essere a Milano per fare le visite mediche.*


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma poi in che ruolo dovrebbe giocare? Non credo sarà il nostro trequartista (se giocheremo con uno dietro le punte). Farà la mezzala destra, considerando che a mio parere gli altri due posti a centrocampo saranno di De Jong e Bonaventura? Mah...


O trequartista o mezz'ala. Bonaventura idem. Il centrocampo sara de jong Bertolacci (bonaventura) e un altro.


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma poi in che ruolo dovrebbe giocare? Non credo sarà il nostro trequartista (se giocheremo con uno dietro le punte). Farà la mezzala destra, considerando che a mio parere gli altri due posti a centrocampo saranno di De Jong e Bonaventura? Mah...[/QUOT
> 
> Forse, visto la grande resistenza e i suoi polmoni giocherà davvero da mezz'ala.


----------



## raducioiu (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> O trequartista o mezz'ala. Bonaventura idem. Il centrocampo sara de jong Bertolacci (bonaventura) e un altro.



Quindi in tempi brevi farà pure panchina a Bonaventura.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Quindi in tempi brevi farà pure panchina a Bonaventura.


Io penso che bonaventura farà il trequartista


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Una sintesi dei discorsi che si fanno in questi giorni.
> 
> "Kondogbia è un grande giocatore, abbiamo acquistato un top player, questo fa..."
> Kondogbia all'Inter
> ...



Uno dei pochi coerenti quando scrivono

Concordo peró con chi dice che 20 mln son troppi, peró a sto punto me ne frego, non sono soldi miei.
È un buon giocatore? Si
Puó crescere ancora? Si
È un upgrade rispetto a cio che abbiamo? Assolutamente si
E allora stica...


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (26 Giugno 2015)

povero milan,tanti nomi fatti,è questo sarebbe il centrocampista di livello??????? mediocre che non vale nemmeno la metà di quello che si è pagato


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Verratti 12 milioni di euro , 20 milioni Bertolacci .



Queste sono provocazioni belle e buone che non hanno senso..Verratti fu pagato 12 milioni dopo un anno buono in serie B..


----------



## bercito (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Queste sono provocazioni belle e buone che non hanno senso..Verratti fu pagato 12 milioni dopo un anno buono in serie B..



infatti. anche hamsik fu pagato 5,5 mln dal Napoli ed aveva giocato solo in serie B a Brescia. Semmai è stato quello il colpo sfuggito al Milan, visto che il Brescia è una società vicina al Milan.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (26 Giugno 2015)

è già partito l'inno per pentollacci sul canale???


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

A proposito su MC che si dice? in generale intendo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Spero salti. Non voglio questo scarsone.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

Cessolacci e Cac.ca .. bel duo...


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Spero salti. Non voglio questo scarsone.



 Anche io non vedo l'ora di giocare ancora un anno con De jong montolivo Poli <3


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

> *Milan Channel: Lunedi Bertolacci dovrebbe essere a Milano per fare le visite mediche.*



Strano, nessuno si inserisce per questo campione? Un derby di mercato? Niente, nessuno?


----------



## Il Genio (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Strano, nessuno si inserisce per questo campione? Un derby di mercato? Niente, nessuno?



Secondo me lo state sottovalutando.


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo state sottovalutando.



Decisamente, oppure lo state mettendo a confronto con giocatori che sono comunque out of range ^^
Quelli che poi sperano salti la trattative mi ricordano i bambini che "o il gelato o niente" "Allora niente!"


----------



## gheorghehagi (26 Giugno 2015)

ancora qualche innesto e la milan/sampdoria è pronta...


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo state sottovalutando.



Lo valuto per quello che è, un discreto giocatore overpaid


----------



## Il Genio (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo state sottovalutando.





Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Decisamente, oppure lo state mettendo a confronto con giocatori che sono comunque out of range ^^
> Quelli che poi sperano salti la trattative mi ricordano i bambini che "o il gelato o niente" "Allora niente!"



Rome wasn't built in a day

Il problema è che molti, non solo qua dentro, si aspettavano di trovare al raduno il Real Madrid vestito di rossonero
Io preferisco di gran lunga un mercato 'intelligente', seppur forzato dagli eventi, piuttosto che la raccolta di figurine fine a se stessa.


----------



## Ciachi (26 Giugno 2015)

Non capisco perché...bertolacci a 20 e' tanto mentre per inCula' vanno bene?!?


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lo valuto per quello che è, un discreto giocatore overpaid



.


----------



## Il Genio (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo state sottovalutando.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lo valuto per quello che è, un discreto giocatore overpaid




Dipende dalle prospettive.
Se avessimo preso Kondogbia a 40mln e Gundogan a 50, o viceversa, e alla fine fosse arrivato Bertolacci a 25 la penseresti allo stesso modo?
Non facciamoci tradire dalla rabbia - giustificatissima peraltro - e guardiamo le cose da tifosi/calciofili e non da ragionieri.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Cessolacci e Cac.ca .. bel duo...



Adesso è ufficiale. Siamo alle scuole elementari


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2015)

Per me comprare Bertolacci, buonissimo giocatore, dal Genoa aveva un senso. Comprarlo alla Roma, diretta concorrente per i piani alti, no. Se fosse veramente forte se lo sarebbero tenuti, lo mollano perchè hanno di meglio, noi stessi dovevamo esser bravi a trovare di meglio per cifre cosi alte.

Ad ogni modo non ci resta che sperare faccia bene.


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo state sottovalutando.



Forse qualcuno si, ma è chiaro che venti milioni di euro sono una cifra fuori logica, credo scocci sopratutto questo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Decisamente, oppure lo state mettendo a confronto con giocatori che sono comunque out of range ^^
> Quelli che poi sperano salti la trattative mi ricordano i bambini che "o il gelato o niente" "Allora niente!"


A me invece mi pare che quelli come te si siano rassegnati alla mediocrità. Io voglio un grande Milan, non pensavo di essere diventato la succursale degli scarti di Roma e Juve, sai com'è.


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

Sono 15+3 comunque, come per Kondogbia sono 30+8.
C'è differenza ^^


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me invece mi pare che quelli come te si siano rassegnati alla mediocrità. Io voglio un grande Milan, non pensavo di essere diventato la succursale degli scarti di Roma e Juve, sai com'è.


Pirlo e Seedorf erano due scarti :v
Se mi sto rassegnando alla mediocrità è perché so che dirigenti abbiamo, e questo è il mercato che per quest'anno possiamo fare. A che serve dire che Gundogan era meglio di Bertolacci, quando Galliani non sa nemmeno chi sia? E lo abbiamo già ripetuto mille volte, ora è arrivato Bertolacci che non è male e non è stato particolarmente strapagato (15+3), quando Dybala è stato preso a non ricordo quanto, 30+x per sei mesi buoni? I prezzi sono questi, ormai. 

Se però vuoi continuare a battere i piedi per terra e a dire "O Gundogan o niente"(o qualsiasi altro obbiettivo che per questo anno è out of range) accomodati ^^


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Rome wasn't built in a day
> 
> Il problema è che molti, non solo qua dentro, si aspettavano di trovare al raduno il Real Madrid vestito di rossonero
> Io preferisco di gran lunga un mercato 'intelligente', seppur forzato dagli eventi, piuttosto che la raccolta di figurine fine a se stessa.



Oggettivamente, se annunci (perchè in pratica è stato annunciato) Jackson Martinez, parli di Ibra, tratti pubblicamente con Ancelotti e privatamente con Conte, ammicchi a Daniel Alves, e procedi da superfavorito su Kondogbia...Le aspettative le crei. Inevitabilmente.
Si è parlato di superbudget, mai smentito da Berlusconi; si è parlato di squadra già pronta quasi totalmente il giorno del ritiro; si è parlato di fare il tour in Asia per mettere in vetrina il nuovo Milan pieno di fuoriclasse; si è parlato di rilancio immediato.

Quindi sì, il Milan il giorno del raduno si deve presentare molto bene. E al raduno mancano pochi giorni.
Ce la faranno? La risposta si sa già: no.
E si può star certi che con Bertolacci e Rodrigo Ely (occhio a Immobile in prestito), la contestazione ci sarà già il giorno del raduno.
Arrivo a dire che ci sarà pure con Witsel e Bacca.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*



.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.






20 milioni?? ma scherziamo o cosa?? sto male


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Pirlo e Seedorf erano due scarti :v
> Se mi sto rassegnando alla mediocrità è perché so che dirigenti abbiamo, e questo è il mercato che per quest'anno possiamo fare. A che serve dire che Gundogan era meglio di Bertolacci, quando Galliani non sa nemmeno chi sia? E lo abbiamo già ripetuto mille volte, ora è arrivato Bertolacci che non è male e non è stato particolarmente strapagato (15+3), quando Dybala è stato preso a non ricordo quanto, 30+x per sei mesi buoni? I prezzi sono questi, ormai.
> 
> Se però vuoi continuare a battere i piedi per terra e a dire "O Gundogan o niente"(o qualsiasi altro obbiettivo che per questo anno è out of range) accomodati ^^


Cosa c'entrano Pirlo e Seedorf? Pirlo si sapeva che aveva classe, anche se non l'aveva mostrata con continuità, mentre seedorfa parte l'esperienza all'Inter era giocatore che aveva già di mostrato un bel po', non certo come cessolacci reduce da una discreta stagione in una provinciale. 20 milioni per questo obbrobrio sono qualcosa di inconcepibile, giusto uno in malafede può spendere una cifra del genere per questo giocatore. 
Dite quello che volete, ma a me questo giocatore non piace, come non piace Bacca. Visto che si parlava di top player e non lo dicevo di certo io, pentolacci e vacca sono due top player?


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

Mamma alcuni di voi sono di un livello infimo con questi insulti e soprannomi ai giocatori, ok dire che non vi piacciono ma è una crociata.


----------



## Vinnie (26 Giugno 2015)

20 milioni


----------



## Il Genio (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente, se annunci (perchè in pratica è stato annunciato) Jackson Martinez, parli di Ibra, tratti pubblicamente con Ancelotti e privatamente con Conte, ammicchi a Daniel Alves, e procedi da superfavorito su Kondogbia...Le aspettative le crei. Inevitabilmente.
> Si è parlato di superbudget, mai smentito da Berlusconi; si è parlato di squadra già pronta quasi totalmente il giorno del ritiro; si è parlato di fare il tour in Asia per mettere in vetrina il nuovo Milan pieno di fuoriclasse; si è parlato di rilancio immediato.
> 
> Quindi sì, il Milan il giorno del raduno si deve presentare molto bene. E al raduno mancano pochi giorni.
> ...



Ti arrivo a dire che preferisco l'acquisto di Bertolacci a quello di Witsel
E poi con il fatto che è milanista ci metterà sempre quel qualcosa in più degli altri


----------



## Jonnys (26 Giugno 2015)

Bertolacci è un ottimo giocatore! E' più o meno la stessa operazione fatta l'anno scorso con Bonaventura, solo che a costi più alti. Molti si lamentano del costo più che del giocatore, ma la Roma ha acquistato la metà del suo cartellino per 8,5 milioni valutandolo quindi 17 complessivamente. E' ovvio che sotto quella cifra (o anche alla pari) non lo cederebbero mai. L'inter alla stessa cifra ha preso Imbula (che è una scommessa), vedremo poi sul campo chi ha fatto l'operazione migliore. Spero inoltre che chiudano Jose Mauri, magari da noi non sarà il titolare ma a gennaio il suo cartellino si aggirava tra i 10 e i 15 milioni; se arrivasse gratis sarebbe un gran colpo. Abbiamo bisogno di titolari forti, ma anche di riserve all'altezza, e Jose Mauri fa al caso nostro. Positivo anche il rinnovo di De Jong e il riscatto (a soli 450mila euro) di Verdi. Secondo me finora le operazioni fatte sono giuste. Vedremo le prossime!


----------



## rossonerodasempre (26 Giugno 2015)

ma quì scherzando e ridendo abbiamo ancora la difesa orrenda dell'anno scorso, se non si sistema quel ruolo le partite non le vinciamo, non c'è molto da dire..


----------



## robs91 (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente, se annunci (perchè in pratica è stato annunciato) Jackson Martinez, parli di Ibra, tratti pubblicamente con Ancelotti e privatamente con Conte, ammicchi a Daniel Alves, e procedi da superfavorito su Kondogbia...Le aspettative le crei. Inevitabilmente.
> Si è parlato di superbudget, mai smentito da Berlusconi; si è parlato di squadra già pronta quasi totalmente il giorno del ritiro; si è parlato di fare il tour in Asia per mettere in vetrina il nuovo Milan pieno di fuoriclasse; si è parlato di rilancio immediato.
> 
> Quindi sì, il Milan il giorno del raduno si deve presentare molto bene. E al raduno mancano pochi giorni.
> ...



Tanto ormai si è capito che tenteranno di prendere Ibra a fine agosto per cercare di far andar giù(a me no) un mercato pieno di mediocri alla Bertolacci.Sono prevedibilissimi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Bertolacci è un ottimo giocatore! E' più o meno la stessa operazione fatta l'anno scorso con Bonaventura, solo che a costi più alti. Molti si lamentano del costo più che del giocatore, ma la Roma ha acquistato la metà del suo cartellino per 8,5 milioni valutandolo quindi 17 complessivamente. E' ovvio che sotto quella cifra (o anche alla pari) non lo cederebbero mai. L'inter alla stessa cifra ha preso Imbula (che è una scommessa), vedremo poi sul campo chi ha fatto l'operazione migliore. Spero inoltre che chiudano Jose Mauri, magari da noi non sarà il titolare ma a gennaio il suo cartellino si aggirava tra i 10 e i 15 milioni; se arrivasse gratis sarebbe un gran colpo. Abbiamo bisogno di titolari forti, ma anche di riserve all'altezza, e Jose Mauri fa al caso nostro. Positivo anche il rinnovo di De Jong e il riscatto (a soli 450mila euro) di Verdi. Secondo me finora le operazioni fatte sono giuste. Vedremo le prossime!


Ancora col discorso che abbiamo bisogno delle riserve.... No io mi arrendo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Tanto ormai si è capito che tenteranno di prendere Ibra a fine agosto per cercare di far andar giù(a me no) un mercato pieno di mediocri alla Bertolacci.Sono prevedibilissimi.


"Faremo un mercato importante" cit.


----------



## gheorghehagi (26 Giugno 2015)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Bertolacci è un ottimo giocatore! E' più o meno la stessa operazione fatta l'anno scorso con Bonaventura, solo che a costi più alti. Molti si lamentano del costo più che del giocatore, ma la Roma ha acquistato la metà del suo cartellino per 8,5 milioni valutandolo quindi 17 complessivamente. E' ovvio che sotto quella cifra (o anche alla pari) non lo cederebbero mai. L'inter alla stessa cifra ha preso Imbula (che è una scommessa), vedremo poi sul campo chi ha fatto l'operazione migliore. Spero inoltre che chiudano Jose Mauri, magari da noi non sarà il titolare ma a gennaio il suo cartellino si aggirava tra i 10 e i 15 milioni; se arrivasse gratis sarebbe un gran colpo. Abbiamo bisogno di titolari forti, ma anche di riserve all'altezza, e Jose Mauri fa al caso nostro. Positivo anche il rinnovo di De Jong e il riscatto (a soli 450mila euro) di Verdi. Secondo me finora le operazioni fatte sono giuste. Vedremo le prossime!



peccato che queste operazioni si potevano fare anche prima quando non c'era mr bee...


----------



## robs91 (26 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> "Faremo un mercato importante" cit.



"un mercato sontuoso" "i pianeti si stanno riallineando" "puntiamo grandi campioni" cit.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ti arrivo a dire che preferisco l'acquisto di Bertolacci a quello di Witsel
> E poi con il fatto che è milanista ci metterà sempre quel qualcosa in più degli altri



Nè Bertolacci nè Witsel garantiscono comunque un netto miglioramento della rosa.
Se prima la rosa era da sesto posto, con Witsel e Bertolacci è da quinto.
E poi 20 milioni...Bertolacci è un giocatore da 12 milioni, a dir tanto 15. E lo dico da estimatore del giocatore.
Strootman e Pjanic, singolarmente, sono costati molto meno alla Roma.


----------



## Jonnys (26 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ancora col discorso che abbiamo bisogno delle riserve.... No io mi arrendo.



Scusa quale squadra al mondo non ha bisogno di riserve!? E poi la riserva sarebbe Jose Mauri che prenderemmo a ZERO, non Bertolacci! Lui farebbe la mezzala nel 4-3-3 o 4-3-1-2. Finora in rosa abbiamo solo medianacci di basso livello (a parte de jong, l'unico decente in quel ruolo!)


----------



## Jonnys (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nè Bertolacci nè Witsel garantiscono comunque un netto miglioramento della rosa.
> Se prima la rosa era da sesto posto, con Witsel e Bertolacci è da quinto.
> E poi 20 milioni...Bertolacci è un giocatore da 12 milioni, a dir tanto 15. E lo dico da estimatore del giocatore.
> Strootman e Pjanic, singolarmente, sono costati molto meno alla Roma.



D'accordo che Strootman o Pjanic siano migliori, ma i prezzi del mercato cambiano di anno in anno, e quest'anno sono parecchio inflazionati!


----------



## Jonnys (26 Giugno 2015)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> peccato che queste operazioni si potevano fare anche prima quando non c'era mr bee...



Nemmeno ora c'è Mr Bee! Sono operazioni slegate alla Doyen o a Bee, è gente che ci serve per completare la rosa


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Pirlo e Seedorf erano due scarti :v
> Se mi sto rassegnando alla mediocrità è perché so che dirigenti abbiamo, e questo è il mercato che per quest'anno possiamo fare.* A che serve dire che Gundogan era meglio di Bertolacci, quando Galliani non sa nemmeno chi sia? *E lo abbiamo già ripetuto mille volte, ora è arrivato Bertolacci che non è male e non è stato particolarmente strapagato (15+3), quando Dybala è stato preso a non ricordo quanto, 30+x per sei mesi buoni? I prezzi sono questi, ormai.
> 
> Se però vuoi continuare a battere i piedi per terra e a dire "O Gundogan o niente"(o qualsiasi altro obbiettivo che per questo anno è out of range) accomodati ^^


serve a far capire al mondo intero che galliani deve farsi da parte.Farsi da parteeeee.Basta maniaci di protagonismo.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Scusa quale squadra al mondo non ha bisogno di riserve!? E poi la riserva sarebbe Jose Mauri che prenderemmo a ZERO, non Bertolacci! Lui farebbe la mezzala nel 4-3-3 o 4-3-1-2. Finora in rosa abbiamo solo medianacci di basso livello (a parte de jong, l'unico decente in quel ruolo!)



abbiamo bisogno delle riserve delle riserve insomma...ma mioddiooo!!!


----------



## Principe (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Queste sono provocazioni belle e buone che non hanno senso..Verratti fu pagato 12 milioni dopo un anno buono in serie B..


Strootman pagato 18 milioni ti basta o devo continuare ?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Nei primi 3? E per farlo rinforzi la Roma dandogli 20 milioni? Perchè per i primi tre posti la corsa è abbastanza affollata, ci sono Juve, Roma, Napoli, Lazio e una Inter che sta facendo un ottimo lavoro sul mercato...e allora il Milan che fa? Prende Bertolacci e regala 20 milioni alla Roma per farle fare i suoi giri di calciatori? Finanzi una concorrente per i primi tre posti? Magari per farle prendere quella punta che le manca? A me sembra una tattica suicida.



Ok, ma sono 15+3, e anche prendendolo dal Genoa come dice [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] metà andava alla Roma. La Roma ha pagato la metà per riscattarlo, insomma, cambiando l'ordine dei fattori il prodotto non cambia.

Ma ci sta come ragionamento perchè la Roma deve rimanere l'unica concorrente della Juve, Galliani gestisce il circo: nel caso quella fallisca lo scudo farà un'altra parentesi romana.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2015)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> D'accordo che Strootman o Pjanic siano migliori, ma i prezzi del mercato cambiano di anno in anno, e quest'anno sono parecchio inflazionati!



L'Atletico Madrid ha pagato 15 milioni più bonus quel grandissimo talento di Vietto.
Noi pigliamo Bertolacci a 20. 

A 20 milioni paghi un top player o un giovane molto molto promettente. Un futuro fuoriclasse.
Bertolacci a 20, dopo che si è parlato di JM, Ibra e Kondogbia, è follia pura.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'Atletico Madrid ha pagato 15 milioni più bonus quel grandissimo talento di Vietto.
> Noi pigliamo Bertolacci a 20.
> 
> A 20 milioni paghi un top player o un giovane molto molto promettente. Un futuro fuoriclasse.
> Bertolacci a 20, dopo che si è parlato di JM, Ibra e Kondogbia, è follia pura.



ma lascia perdere...sono contentissimi loro,non li schiodi dal loro ItalPensiero.Non è importante che siano forti,basta che siano italiani.Troppi stranieri in Italia,ci rubano il lavoro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Strootman pagato 18 milioni ti basta o devo continuare ?



Di grazia in due anni cos'ha fatto di mirabolante strootman? quanti trofei ha portato alla roma?
A me il giocatore piace ma in due anni non ha fatto manco 40 partite..fosse successo qui già parleremmo di mega pacco o giocatore distrutto da milan lab...


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di grazia in due anni cos'ha fatto di mirabolante strootman? quanti trofei ha portato alla roma?
> A me il giocatore piace ma in due anni non ha fatto manco 40 partite..fosse successo qui già parleremmo di mega pacco o giocatore distrutto da milan lab...



ti si possono fare mille esempi di grandi giocatori pagati 15-20 milioni ma faresti finta di non capire lo stesso...inutile parlare con quelli come te.I Ruiu denoialtri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'Atletico Madrid ha pagato 15 milioni più bonus quel grandissimo talento di Vietto.
> Noi pigliamo Bertolacci a 20.
> 
> A 20 milioni paghi un top player o un giovane molto molto promettente. Un futuro fuoriclasse.
> Bertolacci a 20, dopo che si è parlato di JM, Ibra e Kondogbia, è follia pura.



Non va mai bene niente: fino a ieri non c'erano soldi, morti di fame, Bee tira il pacco e Berlusconi non ci mette una lira..adesso invece soldi buttati, non vale 20 milioni, c'è di meglio (si vede infatti come vogliono tutti correre al Milan, mi chiedo come mai CR7 ancora non sia andato da Perez a chiedergli di liberarlo per venire qui)
Giudichiamo a fine mercato per favore..

Vietto..questo me lo segno..vedremo tra 5-6 anni cos'avrà mai combinato..in questi giorni ne ho letti 200 di "con quei soldi ci prendevi XXXX"


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> serve a far capire al mondo intero che galliani deve farsi da parte.Farsi da parteeeee.Basta maniaci di protagonismo.



C'è qualcuno in questo forum che non la pensa così? ^^"


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ti si possono fare mille esempi di grandi giocatori pagati 15-20 milioni ma faresti finta di non capire lo stesso...inutile parlare con quelli come te.I Ruiu denoialtri.



Si ma tu dai già per scontato che Bertolacci invece sarà un bidone..magari tra 4 anni diremo "ci è costato solo 20 milioni"


----------



## Pamparulez (26 Giugno 2015)

1) un saluto a tutti
2) Se Miha ha voluto Bertolacci io approvo l'acquisto(ovvio a 15 benino a 20 un pó tantino). Bene ingaggio 1,5
3) i top player da noi adesso non vogliono venire, quindi il profilo è in linea con quello che possiamo comprare.. Inutile sognare i modric o i verratti.. Per noi il Milan è sempre il top.. Ma per un ventenne il Milan è una nobile decaduta... 
Il danno non sono i bertolacci.. Ma i bacca i muntari i mexes... Gli essien...


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Ma chi è che dice 15+3? Quale fonte? Atteniamoci alle notizie



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): Bertolacci-Milan siamo ai dettagli, 20 milioni alla Roma e 2 milioni l'anno al giocatore.*


----------



## Isao (26 Giugno 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> 1) un saluto a tutti
> 2) Se Miha ha voluto Bertolacci io approvo l'acquisto(ovvio a 15 benino a 20 un pó tantino). Bene ingaggio 1,5
> 3) i top player da noi adesso non vogliono venire, quindi il profilo è in linea con quello che possiamo comprare.. Inutile sognare i modric o i verratti.. Per noi il Milan è sempre il top.. Ma per un ventenne il Milan è una nobile decaduta...
> Il danno non sono i bertolacci.. Ma i bacca i muntari i mexes... Gli essien...



.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma tu dai già per scontato che Bertolacci invece sarà un bidone..magari tra 4 anni diremo "ci è costato solo 20 milioni"



bidone no...ma lo vedi da subito se uno ha tecnica e visione per portarti in alto e il tuo amico d'infanzia bertolacci non ce l'ha...ci sono doti innate che o hai o non hai.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (26 Giugno 2015)

Se vi può consolare, noi avevamo speso 25 cocuzze a testa per Felipe Melo e Diego...ma ci siamo ripresi...


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> 1) un saluto a tutti
> 2) Se Miha ha voluto Bertolacci io approvo l'acquisto(ovvio a 15 benino a 20 un pó tantino). Bene ingaggio 1,5
> 3) i top player da noi adesso non vogliono venire, quindi il profilo è in linea con quello che possiamo comprare.. Inutile sognare i modric o i verratti.. Per noi il Milan è sempre il top.. Ma per un ventenne il Milan è una nobile decaduta...
> Il danno non sono i bertolacci.. Ma i bacca i muntari i mexes... Gli essien...



i modric e verratti devi prenderli quando sono ancora sconosciuti..e vedrai che venivano da noi come i pjanic e strootman sono andati alla roma.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Se vi può consolare, noi avevamo speso 25 cocuzze a testa per Felipe Melo e Diego...ma ci siamo ripresi...



si vi siete ripresi cambiando DS...e i frutti si sono visti..


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> bidone no...ma lo vedi da subito se uno ha tecnica e visione per portarti in alto e il tuo amico d'infanzia bertolacci non ce l'ha...ci sono doti innate che o hai o non hai.



Invece quando prendemmo Gattuso era evidente che avevamo preso uno che avrebbe retto per 10 anni il centrocampo...


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Se vi può consolare, noi avevamo speso 25 cocuzze a testa per Felipe Melo e Diego...ma ci siamo ripresi...



Questa è un'osservazione molto interessante, difatti molti dicono "Anche la Juve aveva cominciato a spendere per giocatori che non erano campioni per riprendersi, perchè non poteva attirare i top player". Di fatto, si paragonano Bertolacci e Bacca a Felipe Melo, Diego, Amauri e compagnia cantante...


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Invece quando prendemmo Gattuso era evidente che avevamo preso uno che avrebbe retto per 10 anni il centrocampo...



altre caratteristiche...gattuso senza pirlo e seedorf sarebbe stato fischiato come se non ci fosse un domani...bertolacci da noi viene per fare il seedorf...nota le differenze per piacere.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (26 Giugno 2015)

Bertolacci per me è un ottimo acquisto, si fosse chiamato Bertolaccinho lo staremmo osannando


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (26 Giugno 2015)

speriamo non superi le visite mediche,sto brocco non lo voglio!!!!


----------



## 7sheva7 (26 Giugno 2015)

In ogni caso dai commenti a questo acquisto il prossimo anno Bertolacci giocherà ogni singola partita con 20 milioni sulle spalle che ogni singolo tifoso a quanto pare gli farà pesare ad ogni singolo istante, proprio il modo giusto per far rendere al meglio un giocatore che indosserà la maglia del Milan... forse ci meritiamo davvero un Witsel preso a 40 milioni che almeno ha un cognome superfico e gli occhi cerulei...


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Bertolacci per me è un ottimo acquisto, si fosse chiamato Bertolaccinho lo staremmo osannando



che fantasia oh...mai sentita questa frase..
il luogo comune più grosso di sempre...


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso dai commenti a questo acquisto il prossimo anno Bertolacci giocherà ogni singola partita con 20 milioni sulle spalle che ogni singolo tifoso a quanto pare gli farà pesare ad ogni singolo istante, proprio il modo giusto per far rendere al meglio un giocatore che indosserà la maglia del Milan... forse ci meritiamo davvero un Witsel preso a 40 milioni che almeno ha un cognome superfico e gli occhi cerulei...



ma chissenefrega del cognome superficooooo...siete fissati su questa cosa.FISSATI!!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Scusa quale squadra al mondo non ha bisogno di riserve!? E poi la riserva sarebbe Jose Mauri che prenderemmo a ZERO, non Bertolacci! Lui farebbe la mezzala nel 4-3-3 o 4-3-1-2. Finora in rosa abbiamo solo medianacci di basso livello (a parte de jong, l'unico decente in quel ruolo!)


Noi abbiamo SOLO riserve. Prendi la formazione del 2006 e trovami un giocatore del nostro attuale undici titolare in grado di scalzare uno dei titolari del 2006. Non ce ne sta uno. I nostri sono scarsi e Pentolacci non fa eccezione. Altro che "Botto Milan". Più che botto mi pare una scoreggia...


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> che fantasia oh...mai sentita questa frase..
> il luogo comune più grosso di sempre...



è la verità, su kondogbia(che deve ancora dimostrare tutto) sono impazziti tutti, sembrava che stessimo trattando messi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso dai commenti a questo acquisto il prossimo anno Bertolacci giocherà ogni singola partita con 20 milioni sulle spalle che ogni singolo tifoso a quanto pare gli farà pesare ad ogni singolo istante, proprio il modo giusto per far rendere al meglio un giocatore che indosserà la maglia del Milan... forse ci meritiamo davvero un Witsel preso a 40 milioni che almeno ha un cognome superfico e gli occhi cerulei...


Witsel, sebbene non sia protagonista dei miei sogni bagnati, dà le piste a Pentolacci.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> è la verità, su kondogbia(che deve ancora dimostrare tutto) sono impazziti tutti, sembrava che stessimo trattando messi



chiunque ne capisca un minimo di calcio vede che c è una differenza abissale tra kondo e bertolacci...


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (26 Giugno 2015)

Io inizio a pensare che tanti non abbiano la minima idea delle caratteristiche di kondogbia, qui pare che adesso sono tutti esperti che hanno seguito sempre tutte le partite del monaco e quindi conoscano alla perfezione il giocatore


----------



## walter 22 (26 Giugno 2015)

Per me Bertolacci è un buon giocatore, la cosa che fa storcere il naso sono le cifre dell'affare pensando anche a quanto è stato pagato Bonaventura che mi sembra dello stesso livello. 
Una cosa mi va di dire abbiamo ceduto Ibra per quella cifra e Thiago Silva per 40 mln, ma è possibile che ci facciamo spennare per giocatori normali e vendiamo Top Player a prezzi di saldo? Per quanto tempo dovremo sopportare Galliani il condor di sta beneamata
Se il parma non falliva sto fesso pagava altri venti milioni per Mauri


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2015)

A parte che finché non è ufficiale non ci credo


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Io inizio a pensare che tanti non abbiano la minima idea delle caratteristiche di kondogbia, qui pare che adesso sono tutti esperti che hanno seguito sempre tutte le partite del monaco e quindi conoscano alla perfezione il giocatore



dai sentiamo che caratteristiche ha allora..


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> dai sentiamo che caratteristiche ha allora..


Perchè sei così nervoso, calmati un po, evidentemente Bertolacci ti ha soffiato la ragazza, non mi spiego cotanto accanimento. Logicamente scherzo è solo per abbassare i toni e farci due risate.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Perchè sei così nervoso, calmati un po, evidentemente Bertolacci ti ha soffiato la ragazza, non mi spiego cotanto accanimento. Logicamente scherzo è solo per abbassare i toni e farci due risate.



mah..dove lo vedi l'accanimento...boh..


----------



## franck3211 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> mah..dove lo vedi l'accanimento...boh..



ahahah avrai fatto 8000 post contro bertolacci e discorsi di contorno. Non ti piace pazienza ma se ad altri piace pazienza uguale.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (26 Giugno 2015)

Dovresti dirmelo tu, visto che hai detto che tra lui e Bertolacci c'è un abisso di differenza. Io kondogbia non l'ho mai visto giocare quindi non lo giudico, mi limito a sentire i pareri di chi lo conosce e segue il calcio francese, sono tutti concordi nel dire che al momento non è un giocatore che fa la differenza. Poi magari nell'inter diventa il migliore al mondo, ma deve ancora dimostrarlo. Tu che lo conosci bene e che certamente l'hai seguito per almeno 10 partite quest'anno però sicuramente ne saprai più di me


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Dovresti dirmelo tu, visto che hai detto che tra lui e Bertolacci c'è un abisso di differenza. Io kondogbia non l'ho mai visto giocare quindi non lo giudico, mi limito a sentire i pareri di chi lo conosce e segue il calcio francese, sono tutti concordi nel dire che al momento non è un giocatore che fa la differenza. Poi magari nell'inter diventa il migliore al mondo, ma deve ancora dimostrarlo. Tu che lo conosci bene e che certamente l'hai seguito per almeno 10 partite quest'anno però sicuramente ne saprai più di me



mi sono fermato a''non l'ho mai visto giocare''


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> speriamo non superi le visite mediche,sto brocco non lo voglio!!!!



l'unica speranza come ho detto in precedenza e sabotare le visite mediche con qualche carie nei molari o incisivi come è stato fatto con Cissokho.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (26 Giugno 2015)

sto aspettando la risposta, quali sono le caratteristiche di kondogbia? l'hai visto giocare tante volte dovresti saperlo. I 40 milioni li vale? in che modulo ha giocato fino ad oggi? a livello di tecnica come se la cava? aspetto con ansia il tuo parere, almeno finalmente mi faccio un'idea precisa del giocatore


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> ahahah avrai fatto 8000 post contro bertolacci e discorsi di contorno. Non ti piace pazienza ma se ad altri piace pazienza uguale.



apparte che contro bertolacci non ho nulla...non è neanche un bidone secondo me.Ma sentire dire che è un gran botto ecc ecc mi si gela il sangue..poi mica son sempre io che rispondo agli altri...spesso è viceversa


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> sto aspettando la risposta, quali sono le caratteristiche di kondogbia? l'hai visto giocare tante volte dovresti saperlo. I 40 milioni li vale? in che modulo ha giocato fino ad oggi? a livello di tecnica come se la cava? aspetto con ansia il tuo parere, almeno finalmente mi faccio un'idea precisa del giocatore



40 non li vale cosi come non vale 20 bertolacci...tecnicamente è bravo,veloce,dribbling stupendo per uno della sua stazza,fisicità devastante e doti di interdizione grandiose.Un leader a centrocampo ne sono certo.


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> 40 non li vale cosi come non vale 20 bertolacci...tecnicamente è bravo,veloce,dribbling stupendo per uno della sua stazza,fisicità devastante e doti di interdizione grandiose.Un leader a centrocampo ne sono certo.


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> 40 non li vale cosi come non vale 20 bertolacci...tecnicamente è bravo,veloce,dribbling stupendo per uno della sua stazza,fisicità devastante e doti di interdizione grandiose.Un leader a centrocampo ne sono certo.



Veloce? Se Witsel è considerato lento come Montolivo, Kondogbia è allo stesso livello. La verità ovviamente sta nel mezzo, ma non è un fulmine di guerra.
Dribbling stupendo. Parliamone.
Fisicità devastante sì, doti di interdizione grandiose sì, bravo tecnicamente...meglio dire discreto.
In sostanza, 40 milioni non li vale. Potrà valerli, ma pagarlo già ora 40 vuol dire strapagarlo.

Bertolacci 20? No. 15? Si.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Giugno 2015)

Io dico solo che se Bertolacci vale 20 milioni,Kondogbia vale quanto il PIL di un piccolo stato africano.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Veloce? Se Witsel è considerato lento come Montolivo, Kondogbia è allo stesso livello. La verità ovviamente sta nel mezzo, ma non è un fulmine di guerra.
> Dribbling stupendo. Parliamone.
> Fisicità devastante sì, doti di interdizione grandiose sì, bravo tecnicamente...meglio dire discreto.
> In sostanza, 40 milioni non li vale. Potrà valerli, ma pagarlo già ora 40 vuol dire strapagarlo.
> ...



dribbling stupendo per uno della sua stazza ho detto..trovare giganti neri bravi nel dribbling e tecnicamente è merce rarissima...3 ce ne sono.Tourè pogba kondogbia.Non ne trovo altri.E se tu hai in squadra un gigante che è bravo coi piedi sei messo benissimo.RIJKAARD docet.Per quanto riguarda la velocità va al doppio di witsel e montolivo.


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Veloce? Se Witsel è considerato lento come Montolivo, Kondogbia è allo stesso livello. La verità ovviamente sta nel mezzo, ma non è un fulmine di guerra.
> Dribbling stupendo. Parliamone.
> Fisicità devastante sì, doti di interdizione grandiose sì, bravo tecnicamente...meglio dire discreto.
> In sostanza, 40 milioni non li vale. Potrà valerli, ma pagarlo già ora 40 vuol dire strapagarlo.
> ...



Kondocoso non è un "regista" alla iniesta come lo è bertolacci. Kondocoso è un interditore con grande potenza fisica e per la sua "stazza" a differenza di altri ha un buon controllo di palla. 40 non li vale ma bertolacci non vale più di 10mln.


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che se Bertolacci vale 20 milioni,Kondogbia vale quanto il PIL di un piccolo stato africano.



E se Kondogbia vale 40 milioni, Pogba quanti ne vale? 150 almeno.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che se Bertolacci vale 20 milioni,Kondogbia vale quanto il PIL di un piccolo stato africano.



ahahaha


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> è la verità, su kondogbia(che deve ancora dimostrare tutto) sono impazziti tutti, sembrava che stessimo trattando messi



Se si chiamasse Cercinho, Montolivinho, Polinho, Destrinho, De Sciglio de Evangelista, Ricardo dos santos Verdi... discorsi ciclici


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi, io sono uno di quelli che è nettamente contrariato dai costi dell' operazione Bertolacci. Anzi, fossi stato io non lo avrei neppure preso in considerazione ma non dobbiamo nemmeno fare l'errore di ritenerlo una pippa solo perchè è un giocatore italiano che ha giocato al Genoa. Possiamo solo sperare che si ambienti e Mihajlovic riesca a tirarne fuori il meglio. Chi lo sà, magari diventa una mezz'ala di livello mondiale. Del resto mi ricordo che quando prendemmo Pirlo c'erano milanisti che lo ritenevano un giocatore mediocre e ricordo l'opinione di saccenti giornalisti come Franco Melli o Furio Fedele dire che sarebbe stato un fallimento. Poi abbiamo visto cos'è diventato Pirlo grazie al Milan.
Sono convinto che in un contesto organizzato e supermotivato anche chi non è un campionissimo riesce a dare il 110 %. Le grandi squadre non sono mai la somma dei talenti individuali, ma qualcosa di più e di diverso.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se si chiamasse Cercinho, Montolivinho, Polinho, Destrinho, De Sciglio de Evangelista, Ricardo dos santos Verdi... discorsi ciclici



louis quante volte dovremmo sentirlo questo discorso? possibile che sia così difficile capire invece che parlare per luoghi comuni?


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> dribbling stupendo per uno della sua stazza ho detto..trovare giganti neri bravi nel dribbling e tecnicamente è merce rarissima...3 ce ne sono.Tourè pogba kondogbia.Non ne trovo altri.E se tu hai in squadra un gigante che è bravo coi piedi sei messo benissimo.RIJKAARD docet.Per quanto riguarda la velocità va al doppio di witsel e montolivo.



Il dribbling di Pogba se permetti non è lo stesso di Kondogbia.
Che valga più di Bertolacci nessuno lo sta mettendo in dubbio, pur essendo due tipi di giocatori diversi.
Però se sono troppi 20 (10-15 reale valore) per Bertolacci, sono troppi anche 40 per Kondogbia (20-25 reale valore)...noi l'abbiamo pagato qualche milione in più , l'Inter quasi il doppio.
Kondogbia lo compri a 20, come ha fatto il Monaco e lo rivendi al doppio. Non lo compri a 40 per venderlo eventualmente a 50-55 perchè di più non andrà a valerli un mediano.
L'affare l'ha fatto il Monaco, non l'Inter.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io sono uno di quelli che è nettamente contrariato dai costi dell' operazione Bertolacci. Anzi, fossi stato io non lo avrei neppure preso in considerazione ma non dobbiamo nemmeno fare l'errore di ritenerlo una pippa solo perchè è un giocatore italiano che ha giocato al Genoa. Possiamo solo sperare che si ambienti e Mihajlovic riesca a tirarne fuori il meglio. Chi lo sà, magari diventa una mezz'ala di livello mondiale. Del resto mi ricordo che quando prendemmo Pirlo c'erano milanisti che lo ritenevano un giocatore mediocre e ricordo l'opinione di saccenti giornalisti come Franco Melli o Furio Fedele dire che sarebbe stato un fallimento. Poi abbiamo visto cos'è diventato Pirlo grazie al Milan.
> Sono convinto che in un contesto organizzato e supermotivato anche chi non è un campionissimo riesce a dare il 110 %. Le grandi squadre non sono mai la somma dei talenti individuali, ma qualcosa di più e di diverso.



pirlo era capitano e numero 10 di una delle under 21 più forti di sempre....altra storia,altra categoria..


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Il dribbling di Pogba se permetti non è lo stesso di Kondogbia.
> Che valga più di Bertolacci nessuno lo sta mettendo in dubbio, pur essendo due tipi di giocatori diversi.
> Però se sono troppi 20 (10-15 reale valore) per Bertolacci, sono troppi anche 40 per Kondogbia (20-25 reale valore)...noi l'abbiamo pagato qualche milione in più , l'Inter quasi il doppio.
> Kondogbia lo compri a 20, come ha fatto il Monaco e lo rivendi al doppio. Non lo compri a 40 per venderlo eventualmente a 50-55 perchè di più non andrà a valerli un mediano.
> L'affare l'ha fatto il Monaco, non l'Inter.



cioè tra cessolacci e kondogbia ci potrebbe essere una differenza di "soli" 5mln.


----------



## DannySa (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Veloce? Se Witsel è considerato lento come Montolivo, Kondogbia è allo stesso livello. La verità ovviamente sta nel mezzo, ma non è un fulmine di guerra.
> Dribbling stupendo. Parliamone.
> Fisicità devastante sì, doti di interdizione grandiose sì, bravo tecnicamente...meglio dire discreto.
> In sostanza, 40 milioni non li vale. Potrà valerli, ma pagarlo già ora 40 vuol dire strapagarlo.
> ...



15 li vale, vero, ma non potrà mai essere la soluzione lì in mezzo o dietro le punte.
Sia chiaro, questo è un colpo che messo così non sa di nulla, affiancato ad altri 2 centrocampisti (1 di livello senza se e senza ma e un altro di buon livello) allora sono il primo a dire che Bertolux sia un buon innesto, così come Mauri che è un 96.
La mia preoccupazione è che il mercato possa andare spedito in questo senso, giocatori di contorno e basta fino all'arrivo di Ibra, io Ibra in questa situazione non lo vorrei neanche, io voglio almeno 4-5 innesti di livello, mi aspetto almeno un top in mezzo e uno davanti, in difesa bisognerà usare un po' di cervello e cercare qualcuno di futuribile perché di futuro messi così non ce n'è e per quanto riguarda i centrali, soprattutto, bisogna avere pazienza senza che vengano marchiati subito dopo 2 partite.
'Ste cavolo di contropartite, usiamole!!


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Il dribbling di Pogba se permetti non è lo stesso di Kondogbia.
> Che valga più di Bertolacci nessuno lo sta mettendo in dubbio, pur essendo due tipi di giocatori diversi.
> Però se sono troppi 20 (10-15 reale valore) per Bertolacci, sono troppi anche 40 per Kondogbia (20-25 reale valore)...noi l'abbiamo pagato qualche milione in più , l'Inter quasi il doppio.
> Kondogbia lo compri a 20, come ha fatto il Monaco e lo rivendi al doppio. Non lo compri a 40 per venderlo eventualmente a 50-55 perchè di più non andrà a valerli un mediano.
> L'affare l'ha fatto il Monaco, non l'Inter.



ma chissenefrega di affari...loro hanno kondocoso titolare sulla sx e noi bertolacci....riguardo il dribbling mi sa che kondogbia ha davvero poco da invidiare a pogba...siamo li è.


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Giugno 2015)

Quoto DannySa: come detto in Bar Milan, Bacca e Bertolacci sono due giocatori che possono andare dal discreto al molto buono se la squadra si alza di livello, ma da soli non spostano.


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> pirlo era capitano e numero 10 di una delle under 21 più forti di sempre....altra storia,altra categoria..



Si ed è stato anche il più prolifico realizzatore nelle under 21, e con questo? Dopo l'esperienza all'Inter era ritenuto ne più ne meno un altro Morfeo . Poi è venuto in un contesto vincente e organizzato ed è diventato Pirlo.Con questo non voglio dire che Bertolacci sia Iniesta eh, ma solo che molto dipenderà da come lo sfrutterà Miha e da come saprà esaltarne le qualità.I calciatori crescono.


----------



## LoScorpioneBianco (26 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> cioè tra cessolacci e kondogbia ci potrebbe essere una differenza di "soli" 5mln.



Non sono un esperto di mercato e di cifre, ho messo quelle che mi sembravano più consone al reale valore del giocatore ORA.
La differenza sta nel fatto che io valuto entrambi OGGETTIVAMENTE, tu ipervaluti Kondogbia e schifi Bertolacci. E' questa la vera differenza.
Non capisco cos'abbia Clasie (ad esempio) più di Bertolacci. Hanno la stessa età ed il primo è ancora in Olanda e le uniche squadre che sono interessate sono a metà classifica della Premier.
Bah.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

Al Berlusca avranno fatto credere che abbiamo preso il Messi italiano


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al Berlusca avranno fatto credere che abbiamo preso il Messi italiano


L'italmilan prende corpo


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al Berlusca avranno fatto credere che abbiamo preso il Messi italiano



Berlusconi non sa nemmeno chi è Messi...


----------



## DannySa (26 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Quoto DannySa: come detto in Bar Milan, Bacca e Bertolacci sono due giocatori che possono andare dal discreto al molto buono se la squadra si alza di livello, ma da soli non spostano.



Esatto, possono alzarti il livello medio della squadra ma a noi servono anche giocatori di livello superiore o comunque già abbastanza pronti.
Le grandi squadre si costruiscono in 3-4 anni, anche chi magari era meno valutato può crescere ed avere un proprio ruolo ben definito, qui da noi, in questa rosa, nessuno è futuribile e chi ha un po' mercato sono solo i giovani che non si sa bene se possano essere da Milan o meno.
Io penso che se Galliani non rischia in questo mercato facendo il botto, magari un nome alla Higuain per dire, siamo punto a capo.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Si ed è stato anche il più prolifico realizzatore nelle under 21, e con questo? Dopo l'esperienza all'Inter era ritenuto ne più ne meno un altro Morfeo . Poi è venuto in un contesto vincente e organizzato ed è diventato Pirlo.Con questo non voglio dire che Bertolacci sia Iniesta eh, ma solo che molto dipenderà da come lo sfrutterà Miha e da come saprà esaltarne le qualità.I calciatori crescono.



ma ritenuto da chi? dagli ordine e i suma di quegli anni forse..io ero piccolo comunque ma non ricordo queste grandi lamentele.Non c era ancora il tritatutto internet


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Non sono un esperto di mercato e di cifre, ho messo quelle che mi sembravano più consone al reale valore del giocatore ORA.
> La differenza sta nel fatto che io valuto entrambi OGGETTIVAMENTE, tu ipervaluti Kondogbia e schifi Bertolacci. E' questa la vera differenza.
> Non capisco cos'abbia Clasie (ad esempio) più di Bertolacci. Hanno la stessa età ed il primo è ancora in Olanda e le uniche squadre che sono interessate sono a metà classifica della Premier.
> Bah.



io non ipervaluto nessuno. L'abisso tra i due è che uno ha talento e può diventare veramente forte l'altro è mediocre e rimarrà tale. BERTOLACCI=7MLN per Bonaventura. Guarda Bonaventura ha fatto un'ottima stagione però non diventerà mai un top ma rimarrà solo un buon giocatore e per Bertolacci è la stessa identica cosa. Così non andrai mai da nessuna parte. La Juve ha speso meno di 20mln è ha una bomba di centrocampo mentre noi 20 solo per uno che ne vale meno della metà. Tra spendere 20 per un potenziale normale e 40 per uno che può diventare veramente forte meglio la seconda opzione.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

LoScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Non sono un esperto di mercato e di cifre, ho messo quelle che mi sembravano più consone al reale valore del giocatore ORA.
> La differenza sta nel fatto che io valuto entrambi OGGETTIVAMENTE, tu ipervaluti Kondogbia e schifi Bertolacci. E' questa la vera differenza.
> Non capisco cos'abbia Clasie (ad esempio) più di Bertolacci. Hanno la stessa età ed il primo è ancora in Olanda e le uniche squadre che sono interessate sono a metà classifica della Premier.
> Bah.



personalemnte clasie mi piace perchè è registi davanti alla difesa ...a me piace quel ruolo e conosco solo lui e gundogan attualmente emergenti.


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma ritenuto da chi? dagli ordine e i suma di quegli anni forse..io ero piccolo comunque ma non ricordo queste grandi lamentele.Non c era ancora il tritatutto internet



Si non c'era questo tritatutto che è internet ma c'era le trasmissioni calcistiche, fidati. Parecchi grandi giornalisti di cui non faccio il nome se rivedessero se stessi 13 anni fa per le cose che dicevano dovrebbero andarsi a nascondere.


----------



## il condor (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> personalemnte clasie mi piace perchè è registi davanti alla difesa ...a me piace quel ruolo e conosco solo lui e gundogan attualmente emergenti.



xhaka.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Si non c'era questo tritatutto che è internet ma c'era le trasmissioni calcistiche, fidati. Parecchi grandi giornalisti di cui non faccio il nome se rivedessero se stessi 13 anni fa per le cose che dicevano dovrebbero andarsi a nascondere.



beh...ho sempre pensato che prima di valutare un calciatore dovresti almeno saper fare un passaggio..credo che 4 giornalai su 5 non siano manco com è fatto un pallone.Non si può valutare un calciatore dettagliatamente se non hai esperienza sul campo anche tu.Questo discorso vale sia per i giornalisti sia per qualche dirigente a noi conosciuto.


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

Nella comparazione dei costi però non si può ragionare a comportamenti stagni sul costo del cartellino tutto compreso, perché l'unico valore credibile per il bilancio è la somma tra ammortamento annuo ed ingaggio lordo, e quindi:

Kondogbia è costato 16 milioni = 7 milioni di ammortamento annuo (35/5) + 9 milioni di ingaggio lordo (4.5 netti). Operazione da 90 milioni coi bonus.
Mentre Bertolacci potrebbe essere costato "solo" 8 milioni = 4 milioni di ammortamento annuo (16/4) + 4 milioni di ingaggio lordo (2 netti). Operazione da 36 milioni coi bonus.

Suona molto diverso.

Sulla liquidità invece siamo su un livello totalmente differente, perché bisogna ragionare di anno in anno in base alla formula del trasferimento. Per esempio l'Inter per Kondogbia ha sborsato solo 10 milioni al momento, visto che si parlava di tre rate.
Ed ancora non abbiamo le cifre di Bertolacci, perché se fossero a sua volta 15 milioni pagabili in tre rate + 5 milioni di bonus Champions, dovremmo rivedere tutti i discorsi.

Io non ci credo manco se lo vedo che diamo 20 milioni in una sola soluzione immediata alla Roma.

Esempio banale: per Balotelli ed Ibra non abbiamo mai pagato interamente l'importo dovuto, perché li abbiamo ceduti prima di concludere il pagamento di tutte le rate.


----------



## Djici (26 Giugno 2015)

Avete visto che il problema era Nelio Lucas.
Senza di lui il condor e tornato a chiudere le trattative per i big.


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Bertolacci è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Costo dell'operazione da 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nelle prossime ore si definirà l'operazione.


Vedrete fra un paio di anni che Torreira del Pescara, pagato ieri dalla Samp 2 milioni (10 volte di meno), sarà più forte di Bertolacci (non che ci voglia molto).


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (26 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia tecnicamente bravo? Ha fatto un assist negli ultimi tre anni e 8 in totale in carriera (contro i 18 di Bertolacci)
Comunque vediamo, se arriva per me è un ottimo acquisto, speriamo si confermi sul campo


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente bravo? Ha fatto un assist negli uktimi tre anni e 8 in totale in carriera (contro i 18 di Bertolacci)



Se giudichiamo i giocatori coi numeri su Wikipedia, allora Parolo vale 80 milioni come Pogba


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia sa pure trattare palla e si può anche definire "tecnicamente bravo", specie in relazione al fisico.

Quello che però secondo me gli manca è la visione di gioco pura e le selezioni nelle scelte, per farla breve il QI calcistico, che mi pare decisamente sospetto.

Non ha insomma ancora dimostrato di poter dare un senso a quelle doti tecniche, non le mette al servizio dei compagni e del gioco di squadra, ci sono ancora troppi istinti tribali e poco raziocinio nel suo gioco.
Poi non è detto che metta insieme tutto in poco tempo in un nuovo progetto cambiando squadra.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Kondogbia sa pure trattare palla e si può anche definire "tecnicamente bravo", specie in relazione al fisico.
> 
> Quello che però secondo me gli manca è la visione di gioco pura e le selezioni nelle scelte, per farla breve il QI calcistico, che mi pare decisamente sospetto.
> 
> ...



questo è vero...ma a 21-22 anni è anche normale.


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> questo è vero...ma a 21-22 anni è anche normale.



Sacrosanto, però è un campanello d'allarme per fattispecie di quel tipo, abituate sempre a dominare sul piano fisico coi pari età.

Questi giocatori il più delle volte crescono a livello giovanile riuscendo a far tutto senza bisogno di impegnarsi su tattica o fondamentali.

Non è una questione di stupidità o di poca applicazione, ma capita quasi senza che se ne accorgano: "se io con un balzo in anticipo mangio in testa al mio avversario e gli porto via palla, o se appoggiandomi spalla contro spalla travolgo tutti palla al piede ed arrivo in area, che bisogno ho di imparare l'angolo giusto del corpo nell'uno contro uno o di alzare la testa per vedere dove stanno i miei compagni?". (scusate l'ottusità dell'esempio, ma era per rendere l'idea  )

E talvolta quei giocatori formati in quel modo, specie se difensori o centrocampisti, faticano poi a registrare quei limiti e rimangono sempre un po' incompiuti. Oppure diventano Yaya Toure, sia chiaro, ovviamente non c'è una regola.


----------



## davoreb (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se giudichiamo i giocatori coi numeri su Wikipedia, allora Parolo vale 80 milioni come Pogba



vabbè ma i numeri serviranno a qualcosa, non sono tutto ma sono un buon indicatore.

io kondogbia e bertolacci li ho visti due/tre volte come penso la maggior parte di noi (chi si è guardato mezzo campionato del Genoa o del monaco?) e per fare una valutazione di un giocatore tre partite sono troppo poco e you tube non serve a niente.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> vabbè ma i numeri serviranno a qualcosa, non sono tutto ma sono un buon indicatore.
> 
> io kondogbia e bertolacci li ho visti due/tre volte come penso la maggior parte di noi (chi si è guardato mezzo campionato del Genoa o del monaco?) e per fare una valutazione di un giocatore tre partite sono troppo poco e you tube non serve a niente.



Bertolacci ha fatto 4 dei 6 gol in un momento di forma nelle ultime partite, così come Honda ha fatto 4 gol nelle prime partita e sembrava avessimo in squadra un giocatore top mondo. E' questo il senso di quello che dico. Analizzare i numeri a scatola chiusa è un grosso rischio.
Paragonare i numeri di due giocatori diversi come Kondogbia e Bertolacci poi ha poco senso


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

gli assist poi ha ancora meno senso...dato che sono fattori dipendenti anche dalla bravura di chi insacca.


----------



## demonark (26 Giugno 2015)

ottimo acquisto, pagato 6/7 milioni in più di cartellino, vero, ma avendo un ingaggio molto basso è tutto molto equilibrato come costi.
quanto al valore tecnico di bertolacci, vi dovrete presto ricredere.
tra kondobà a 40 + 5 di ingaggio e bertolacci a 20 + 1.5 di ingaggio, l'affare l'avete fatto voi.


----------



## Djici (26 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> ottimo acquisto, pagato 6/7 milioni in più di cartellino, vero, ma avendo un ingaggio molto basso è tutto molto equilibrato come costi.
> quanto al valore tecnico di bertolacci, vi dovrete presto ricredere.
> tra kondobà a 40 + 5 di ingaggio e bertolacci a 20 + 1.5 di ingaggio, l'affare l'avete fatto voi.



Forse si.
Resta il fatto che ci serve piu un Bertolacci che un Kondogbia a livello tattico.

Pero io li volevo tutti e due


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> ottimo acquisto, pagato 6/7 milioni in più di cartellino, vero, ma avendo un ingaggio molto basso è tutto molto equilibrato come costi.
> quanto al valore tecnico di bertolacci, vi dovrete presto ricredere.
> tra kondobà a 40 + 5 di ingaggio e bertolacci a 20 + 1.5 di ingaggio, l'affare l'avete fatto voi.



Mah, speriamo, secondo me Bertolacci seppur non si possa definire scarso cambia lo 0,001% delle cose.


----------



## demonark (26 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Forse si.
> Resta il fatto che ci serve piu un Bertolacci che un Kondogbia a livello tattico.
> 
> Pero io li volevo tutti e due



bravo, infatti sono 2 calciatori diversi che si sarebbero completati molto bene a vicenda....
penso che witsel , dovesse essere lui il prossimo acquisto, sarà cmq un bell'acquisto, anche se a livello economico lo strapagherete come hanno fatto i vostri cugini con kondobà


----------



## Djici (26 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> bravo, infatti sono 2 calciatori diversi che si sarebbero completati molto bene a vicenda....
> penso che witsel , dovesse essere lui il prossimo acquisto, sarà cmq un bell'acquisto, anche se a livello economico lo strapagherete come hanno fatto i vostri cugini con kondobà



Witsel assomiglia molto a Bertolacci.
E nessuno dei due e una mezzala vera... giocano spesso come vertice basso di un centrocampo a 3... e proprio in quel ruolo abbiamo confermato Nigel.
Insomma non vorrei spendere sui 50 mln per Witsel e Bertolacci per metterli in un posto che non e il loro ruolo.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà: finito il vertice Milan Roma per Bertolacci, durato 6 ore. La Roma chiede 21 milioni, il Milan ne offre 20. Lunedì è previsto un nuovo incontro, ma ormai ci siamo.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> ottimo acquisto, pagato 6/7 milioni in più di cartellino, vero, ma avendo un ingaggio molto basso è tutto molto equilibrato come costi.
> quanto al valore tecnico di bertolacci, vi dovrete presto ricredere.
> tra kondobà a 40 + 5 di ingaggio e bertolacci a 20 + 1.5 di ingaggio, l'affare l'avete fatto voi.



L'opinione dei tifosi neutrali la ritengo molto importante. Ed a dirla tutta non hai affatto tutti i torti. Molti, me compreso, sognano il grande colpo ma Bertolacci rimane cmq un ottimo innesto che alza la qualità del nostro pessimo centrocampo.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: finito il vertice Milan Roma per Bertolacci, durato 6 ore. La Roma chiede 21 milioni, il Milan ne offre 20. Lunedì è previsto un nuovo incontro, ma ormai ci siamo.*



Ma Sabatini non si vergogna nemmeno un po'? Questa è circonvenzione d'incapace, ci sono gli estremi per la denuncia


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> ottimo acquisto, pagato 6/7 milioni in più di cartellino, vero, ma avendo un ingaggio molto basso è tutto molto equilibrato come costi.
> quanto al valore tecnico di bertolacci, vi dovrete presto ricredere.
> tra kondobà a 40 + 5 di ingaggio e bertolacci a 20 + 1.5 di ingaggio, l'affare l'avete fatto voi.



Fra poco Kondogbia pare che l'hanno pagato 2 miliardi di euro. Le cifre non sono quelle, seppur siano più ingenti di quelle di Bertolacci


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

Ho una strana sensazione di dejà vu a dire il vero...


----------



## Hellscream (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: finito il vertice Milan Roma per Bertolacci, durato 6 ore. La Roma chiede 21 milioni, il Milan ne offre 20. Lunedì è previsto un nuovo incontro, ma ormai ci siamo.*



Quello ha capito che ha davanti un pollo che un altro uguale non gli ricapita più, alzerà al massimo possibile. E magari poi con gli stessi soldi si prende pure Ibra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: finito il vertice Milan Roma per Bertolacci, durato 6 ore. La Roma chiede 21 milioni, il Milan ne offre 20. Lunedì è previsto un nuovo incontro, ma ormai ci siamo.*



Maro la Roma addirittura 21 milionil chiede, i 20 non gli sembrano già troppi mah.


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

Non ha senso sta notizia messa in quei termini.

Sabatini non può fare storia per un milione da 20 a 21, il Milan sicuramente non offre 20 cash. Se non si chiude ora è per altre ragioni.

Ed altri 3 giorni di attesa sono tanti, sinistramente simili ai giorni che passavano dalla notizia dell'acquisizione di Kondogbia e Martinez all'ufficialità mai arrivata.


----------



## davoreb (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bertolacci ha fatto 4 dei 6 gol in un momento di forma nelle ultime partite, così come Honda ha fatto 4 gol nelle prime partita e sembrava avessimo in squadra un giocatore top mondo. E' questo il senso di quello che dico. Analizzare i numeri a scatola chiusa è un grosso rischio.
> Paragonare i numeri di due giocatori diversi come Kondogbia e Bertolacci poi ha poco senso



è ovvio che non Puoi giudicare il giocatore in se ma guardando i numeri farti un'idea.

poi non so... Tu ti sei guardato mezzo campionato del Genoa? 

cioè tra bertolacci 20 ed imbula 20 più o meno siamo lì x le mie conoscenze dei due giocatori ed i numeri che vedo su trasfermakt delle ultime stagioni.

se vedo che ha fatto 6 goals e 8 assist ci rimango meglio che se era uno da 2 goals e 2 assist.

poi a questo punto speriamo arrivi almeno lui.


----------



## ilcondompelato (26 Giugno 2015)

la roma può chiedere pure 25 mln...il pelato dopo le figure barbine fatte settimana passata non può permettersi di far saltare la 3 trattativa in 6 giorni.
pensa che figura di melma farebbe se saltasse l ennesima trattativa.
21 mln più 2 d ingaggio.
solo il condor puo arrivare a tanto


----------



## demonark (26 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Witsel assomiglia molto a Bertolacci.
> E nessuno dei due e una mezzala vera... giocano spesso come vertice basso di un centrocampo a 3... e proprio in quel ruolo abbiamo confermato Nigel.
> Insomma non vorrei spendere sui 50 mln per Witsel e Bertolacci per metterli in un posto che non e il loro ruolo.



ma noooo
bertolacci è uno che fa bene la mezzala e anche il trequartista, mentre witsel si presta bene a fare un po tutti i ruoli di centrocampo, compreso il vertice basso.
cmq sono entrambi abbastanza duttili, non avreste problemi a schierarli insieme.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma Sabatini non si vergogna nemmeno un po'? Questa è circonvenzione d'incapace, ci sono gli estremi per la denuncia


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non ha senso sta notizia messa in quei termini.
> 
> Sabatini non può fare storia per un milione da 20 a 21, il Milan sicuramente non offre 20 cash. Se non si chiude ora è per altre ragioni.
> 
> Ed altri 3 giorni di attesa sono tanti, sinistramente simili ai giorni che passavano dalla notizia dell'acquisizione di Kondogbia e Martinez all'ufficialità mai arrivata.



Significherebbe che qualcuno lo fa apposta ma a che pro?


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma Sabatini non si vergogna nemmeno un po'? Questa è circonvenzione d'incapace, ci sono gli estremi per la denuncia


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

Eravamo a 15.
Poi l'offerta (ancora umana se non proprio accettabile) sembrava 15+3.
Dopo 6 ore di colloquio siamo arrivati a 20+1.
Lunedì dopo altre 5 ore di colloquio arriveremo a 25+5.
Tra una settimana entriamo come soci dell'A.S. Roma acquisendo il 48% e ci togliamo il pensiero.


----------



## demonark (26 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'opinione dei tifosi neutrali la ritengo molto importante. Ed a dirla tutta non hai affatto tutti i torti. Molti, me compreso, sognano il grande colpo ma Bertolacci rimane cmq un ottimo innesto che alza la qualità del nostro pessimo centrocampo.



è un calciatore che si farà sentire in entrambe le fasi e che vi porterà un equilibrio prezioso, del quale eravate completamente privi questa stagione.
ogni volta che vi guardavo giocare la scorsa stagione era un pungo nei poveri occhi.....non c'erano vie di mezzo, per fare un goal si allungava tutta la squadra e non si vedeva l'ombra di un calciatore intelligente che sapesse capire i momenti della gara e fare da scudo ai compagni restando 10 mt più dietro.....
ho visto troppa ignoranza tattica nel milan delle ultime 2 stagioni, non è stata solo una mancanza tecnica il fattore principale dei vostri disastri.
uno come bertolacci è come marchisio nella juve, lo si vede poco quando c'è, ma quando ti manca lo vedi e lo senti che non c'è.
anche se non è il paragone più giusto perchè quest'anno marchisio è stato eccezionale sempre.


----------



## demonark (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Fra poco Kondogbia pare che l'hanno pagato 2 miliardi di euro. Le cifre non sono quelle, seppur siano più ingenti di quelle di Bertolacci



ok, l'hanno pagato 30+7 e di ingaggio prende 4.5?
sempre troppi per un taglialegna di montagna


----------



## raducioiu (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: finito il vertice Milan Roma per Bertolacci, durato 6 ore. La Roma chiede 21 milioni, il Milan ne offre 20. Lunedì è previsto un nuovo incontro, ma ormai ci siamo.*


Speriamo Sabatini tiri troppo la corda...


----------



## folletto (26 Giugno 2015)

Giocatore che ci può stare ma per 10 milioni e non di più, per 20 milioni è una follia. Ma andate con i soldi in tasca a prendere Wjinaldum (o simili) e lasciate perdere sto Berolacci, non se ne può più del geometra, basta pietà

PS per me rientra in un giro di accordi tra Fester, Preziosi e Sabatini ed è correlato al non riscatto di Destro


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Speriamo Sabatini tiri troppo la corda...



Se è intelligente non la tirerà altrimenti quando gli ricapita più.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Giugno 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Speriamo Sabatini tiri troppo la corda...



NOn penso proprio, anche perchè non c'è assolutamente la fila per prenderlo. Siamo gli unici in Europa che gli possiamo dare certe cifre


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Significherebbe che qualcuno lo fa apposta ma a che pro?



Un milione di differenza non può essere motivo di non chiusura, evidentemente sono subentrate prese di posizione di principio (dando per sottinteso che la Roma non ha altre offerte simili) oppure si vuole posticipare l'ufficialità per tempistiche particolari (tipo un altro annuncio congiunto). O più semplicemente non c'è accordo su rate e bonus.

Se la Roma gioca col fuoco sapendo che il Milan ha liquidità ed alzando a sproposito l'offerta, io mi alzerei e direi a Sabatini di richiamare quando accettano 15 milioni senza bonus.

Scusate il motto d'orgoglio, saremo anche finiti in basso, ma siamo il Milan e siamo al 26 giugno, quindi possiamo permetterci di alzarci dal tavolo e dire alla Roma che a queste condizioni non siamo più interessati. E si tengano Bertolacci come riserva.

Per altro quando il Milan si muove nel vecchio stile le voci degli "esperti di mercato" vengono sempre abbastanza smentite dai fatti.


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Un milione di differenza non può essere motivo di non chiusura, evidentemente sono subentrate prese di posizione di principio (dando per sottinteso che la Roma non ha altre offerte simili) oppure si vuole posticipare l'ufficialità per tempistiche particolari (tipo un altro annuncio congiunto). O più semplicemente non c'è accordo su rate e bonus.
> 
> Se la Roma gioca col fuoco sapendo che il Milan ha liquidità ed alzando a sproposito l'offerta, io mi alzerei e direi a Sabatini di richiamare quando accettano 15 milioni senza bonus.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente d'accordo con te, senza poi trascurare il fatto che, a quanto si dice, il giocatore non sta nella pelle all'idea di vestire la nostra maglia. Difficile che Sabatini tiri troppo la corda. Non gli ricapita facilmente un offerta del genere per quella che dovrebbe essere una riserva.


----------



## walter 22 (26 Giugno 2015)

Immagino com'è felice Berlusconi
Galliani:"presidente abbiamo preso Bertolacci per 21 milioni di euro"


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: finito il vertice Milan Roma per Bertolacci, durato 6 ore. La Roma chiede 21 milioni, il Milan ne offre 20. Lunedì è previsto un nuovo incontro, ma ormai ci siamo.*



Allora i soldi ci sono (bene) e Galliani è stato un incapace con Jackson Martinez (male)

Rimango dell'idea che per la Serie A sia un buon giocatore, ma pagato eccessivamente


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: finito il vertice Milan Roma per Bertolacci, durato 6 ore. La Roma chiede 21 milioni, il Milan ne offre 20. Lunedì è previsto un nuovo incontro, ma ormai ci siamo.*




Mi chiedo: ma Mr Bee sarà contento di tutto ciò?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Un milione di differenza non può essere motivo di non chiusura, evidentemente sono subentrate prese di posizione di principio (dando per sottinteso che la Roma non ha altre offerte simili) oppure si vuole posticipare l'ufficialità per tempistiche particolari (tipo un altro annuncio congiunto). O più semplicemente non c'è accordo su rate e bonus.
> 
> Se la Roma gioca col fuoco sapendo che il Milan ha liquidità ed alzando a sproposito l'offerta, io mi alzerei e direi a Sabatini di richiamare quando accettano 15 milioni senza bonus.
> 
> ...



La Roma si affida spesso alla finanza creativa, potrebbe anche essere che la Roma voglia mettere a bilancio i soldi di bertolacci non in questo in chiusura al 30 giugno ma in quello del prossimo anno quindi l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare anche il primo luglio, per il milan non cambierebbe nulla perché avete il bilancio che segue l'anno solare


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo: ma Mr Bee sarà contento di tutto ciò?



Mr. Bee sa tutto. Per forza. Mi rifiuto di pensare che non sia così e che Galliani agisca libero come uccel di bosco


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La Roma si affida spesso alla finanza creativa, potrebbe anche essere che la Roma voglia mettere a bilancio i soldi di bertolacci non in questo in chiusura al 30 giugno ma in quello del prossimo anno quindi l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare anche il primo luglio, per il milan non cambierebbe nulla perché avete il bilancio che segue l'anno solare



Perfetto, un'altra delle spiegazioni assolutamente più plausibili del milione di differenza, più che altro per dettagli inerenti magari la quotazione in borsa o opportunità finanziarie che ruotano attorno alla chiusura d'esercizio.


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La Roma si affida spesso alla finanza creativa, potrebbe anche essere che la Roma voglia mettere a bilancio i soldi di bertolacci non in questo in chiusura al 30 giugno ma in quello del prossimo anno quindi l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare anche il primo luglio, per il milan non cambierebbe nulla perché avete il bilancio che segue l'anno solare


Non cambia nulla. Tutti gli acquisti non possono essere fatti prima del 1 luglio. Il calciomercato ufficialmente è ancora chiuso


----------



## Aragorn (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: finito il vertice Milan Roma per Bertolacci, durato 6 ore. La Roma chiede 21 milioni, il Milan ne offre 20. Lunedì è previsto un nuovo incontro, ma ormai ci siamo.*



Quelli della Roma trovano un pazzo disposto a dare loro 20 milioni e hanno anche il coraggio di tirare ulteriormente la corda ?


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La Roma si affida spesso alla finanza creativa, potrebbe anche essere che la Roma voglia mettere a bilancio i soldi di bertolacci non in questo in chiusura al 30 giugno ma in quello del prossimo anno quindi l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare anche il primo luglio, per il milan non cambierebbe nulla perché avete il bilancio che segue l'anno solare





carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla. Tutti gli acquisti non possono essere fatti prima del 1 luglio. Il calciomercato ufficialmente è ancora chiuso



.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla. Tutti gli acquisti non possono essere fatti prima del 1 luglio. Il calciomercato ufficialmente è ancora chiuso



Io credevo che fosse solo per il deposito in lega del contratto fatto al calciatore la data del primo luglio, mentre pensavo che comprando un giocatore il 20 giugno gli avvocati o chi per essi che redigono l' atto di compravendita mettono la data del 20 giugno e per il bilancio fa fede quella data.... però ora mi hai fatto venire il dubbio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: L'ingaggio di Bertolacci e di 2 milioni, 3 in caso di Champions League*


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: Bertolacci sarà un giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Costo: 20 milioni di euro senza bonus. Sono già state fissate le visite mediche per Lunedì. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2 milioni di euro che diventeranno 3 in caso di qualificazione alla Champions.*


----------



## TheZio (26 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma Sabatini non si vergogna nemmeno un po'? Questa è circonvenzione d'incapace, ci sono gli estremi per la denuncia





Djerry ha scritto:


> Eravamo a 15.
> Poi l'offerta (ancora umana se non proprio accettabile) sembrava 15+3.
> Dopo 6 ore di colloquio siamo arrivati a 20+1.
> Lunedì dopo altre 5 ore di colloquio arriveremo a 25+5.
> Tra una settimana entriamo come soci dell'A.S. Roma acquisendo il 48% e ci togliamo il pensiero.


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bertolacci sarà un giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Costo: 20 milioni di euro senza bonus. Sono già state fissate le visite mediche per Lunedì. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2 milioni di euro che diventeranno 3 in caso di qualificazione alla Champions.*



era meglio il mercato dei prestiti e p0, a sto punto i soldi ci sono e pure parecchi, ma rischiano di bruciare davvero 100 mln con sti mediocri


----------



## danyaj87 (26 Giugno 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> era meglio il mercato dei prestiti e p0, a sto punto i soldi ci sono e pure parecchi, ma rischiano di bruciare davvero 100 mln con sti mediocri



100 secondo me sono anche finiti... 20mln per uno che ne vale 10 forse. Praticamente abbiamo comprato mezzo giocatore non della, ma alla roma (tu vedi se non lancio moccoli)


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2015)

Ora la versione ha più senso, che ballasse quel milione era assurdo.

Voglio sperare fino all'ultimo che sia almeno un pagamento in due rate, 10+10. Almeno due rate.

20 cash tutti e subito faticherei a reggerli.
Per altro sarebbero i soldi liquidi che di fatto ha messo l'Inter per comprare tutta la gente che ha preso a suon di rate e botte di prestiti con riscatto (10 Murillo, 10 prima rata Kondogbia, 3 prestito Miranda, 1 prestito Imbula).

Almeno due rate!


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bertolacci sarà un giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Costo: 20 milioni di euro senza bonus. Sono già state fissate le visite mediche per Lunedì. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2 milioni di euro che diventeranno 3 in caso di qualificazione alla Champions.*



Almeno siamo sicuri che l'ingaggio rimarrà ben saldo sui due milioni.


----------



## bargnani83 (26 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Almeno siamo sicuri che l'ingaggio rimarrà ben saldo sui due milioni.



Comunque mi sembra strano si passi da 2 a 3 mln per l'accesso alla champions.Le cifre lette da altre parti sono inferiori.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bertolacci sarà un giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Costo: 20 milioni di euro senza bonus. Sono già state fissate le visite mediche per Lunedì. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2 milioni di euro che diventeranno 3 in caso di qualificazione alla Champions.*



Roba da mani nei capelli. Se dovesse rivelarsi, come probabile, un flop e per disgrazia dovessimo qualificarci alla Champions abbiamo prontissimo Montolivo 2.0 = scarso, strastipendiato, invendibile con l'aggiunta di essere stato strapagato.

Concordo con chi dice che era meglio il mercato dei p0, almeno i p0 sono al 90% degli scarsoni, mentre a 20 milioni puoi trovare una marea di giocatori più bravi


----------



## Aragorn (26 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bertolacci sarà un giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Costo: 20 milioni di euro senza bonus. Sono già state fissate le visite mediche per Lunedì. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2 milioni di euro che diventeranno 3 in caso di qualificazione alla Champions.*



Per qualificazione alla Champions si intende primo e secondo posto o anche terzo ? perchè sarebbe bizzarro uscire ai preliminari, fare l'Europa League e ciò nonostante dover aumentare di ben 1 milione lo stipendio a un giocatore.


----------



## DannySa (27 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Eravamo a 15.
> Poi l'offerta (ancora umana se non proprio accettabile) sembrava 15+3.
> Dopo 6 ore di colloquio siamo arrivati a 20+1.
> Lunedì dopo altre 5 ore di colloquio arriveremo a 25+5.
> Tra una settimana entriamo come soci dell'A.S. Roma acquisendo il 48% e ci togliamo il pensiero.



15 più bonus potevano pure starci, ma 20 senza bonus è da fuori di testa.


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2015)

C'è chi prende Geis a 10 M,Kranevitter a 8 e chi prende Bertolacci a 20  .


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bertolacci sarà un giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Costo: 20 milioni di euro senza bonus. Sono già state fissate le visite mediche per Lunedì. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2 milioni di euro che diventeranno 3 in caso di qualificazione alla Champions.*



Arriva il top player... ROTFL. Ma poi, guardate ste due facce... e ditemi secondo voi chi è il pollo e chi è quello che lo spenna.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2015)

Per quella cifra non comprammo sheva?
Mi ricordo che lo pagammo 40 miliardi di lire, quindi circa 20 milioni di euro, ok l'inflazione e il mondo che cambia, però a me fa impressione lo stesso. Non esiste dare sti soldi per bertolacci...


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bertolacci sarà un giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Costo: 20 milioni di euro senza bonus. Sono già state fissate le visite mediche per Lunedì. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2 milioni di euro che diventeranno 3 in caso di qualificazione alla Champions.*



Operazione magistrale, Bravo Sabatini. Per l'acquirente non mi esprimo che è meglio.


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia, neanche i 15+3 di bonus che si diceva oggi...


----------



## Casnop (27 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per quella cifra non comprammo sheva?
> Mi ricordo che lo pagammo 40 miliardi di lire, quindi circa 20 milioni di euro, ok l'inflazione e il mondo che cambia, però a me fa impressione lo stesso. Non esiste dare sti soldi per bertolacci...



Difficilmente il valore di un giocatore si misura con quello del suo cartellino. Shevchenko sarebbe allora umiliato dalla esistenza in vita di tale Gaizka Mendieta, pagato nel 2001 (appena due anni prima del nostro) 89 miliardi di lire dalla Lazio di Sergio Cragnotti. I giocatori sono come i quadri d'autore: il loro valore è dato solo da una emozione. Non del giocatore, si capisce.


----------



## Casnop (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bertolacci sarà un giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Costo: 20 milioni di euro senza bonus. Sono già state fissate le visite mediche per Lunedì. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2 milioni di euro che diventeranno 3 in caso di qualificazione alla Champions.*



Prezzo eccessivo dettato dal valore di carico a bilancio della Roma dopo il riscatto dal Genoa. Intervenendo prima sulla quota di Preziosi le cifre sarebbero state ben altre, ma questo non è accaduto. Il giocatore era voluto, serviva, i soldi c'erano, è stato preso. I soldi sono di chi ha voluto spenderli, e non saranno cinque milioni in più a cambiare la valutazione della bontà dell'affare, che andrà giudicato naturalmente con altre metriche. Kondogbia all'Inter per me rimane un buon affare per i nerazzurri, nonostante sia stato pagato 40 un giocatore che una settimana prima valeva 27 al massimo.


----------



## George Weah (27 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Prezzo eccessivo dettato dal valore di carico a bilancio della Roma dopo il riscatto dal Genoa. Intervenendo prima sulla quota di Preziosi le cifre sarebbero state ben altre, ma questo non è accaduto. Il giocatore era voluto, serviva, i soldi c'erano, è stato preso. I soldi sono di chi ha voluto spenderli, e non saranno cinque milioni in più a cambiare la valutazione della bontà dell'affare, che andrà giudicato naturalmente con altre metriche. Kondogbia all'Inter per me rimane un buon affare per i nerazzurri, nonostante sia stato pagato 40 un giocatore che una settimana prima valeva 27 al massimo.



Assolutamente d'accordo. Uno con le sue caratteristiche ci mancava.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2015)

Sarei curioso di sapere quanto avremmo pagato Klaassen che vale 400000 pentolacci... Eh ma no, pentolacci ha come procuratore Lucci, uno dei compagni di merende del geometra. Che strano...


----------



## Sotiris (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bertolacci sarà un giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Costo: 20 milioni di euro senza bonus. Sono già state fissate le visite mediche per Lunedì. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2 milioni di euro che diventeranno 3 in caso di qualificazione alla Champions.*



per me è scandaloso, praticamente sto qui costa come Rakitic l'anno scorso.


----------



## Renegade (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bertolacci sarà un giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Costo: 20 milioni di euro senza bonus. Sono già state fissate le visite mediche per Lunedì. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2 milioni di euro che diventeranno 3 in caso di qualificazione alla Champions.*



Mamma mia che scandalo. Che vergogna. Pagato quanto Rakitic.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Prezzo eccessivo dettato dal valore di carico a bilancio della Roma dopo il riscatto dal Genoa. Intervenendo prima sulla quota di Preziosi le cifre sarebbero state ben altre, ma questo non è accaduto. Il giocatore era voluto, serviva, i soldi c'erano, è stato preso. I soldi sono di chi ha voluto spenderli, e non saranno cinque milioni in più a cambiare la valutazione della bontà dell'affare, che andrà giudicato naturalmente con altre metriche. Kondogbia all'Inter per me rimane un buon affare per i nerazzurri, nonostante sia stato pagato 40 un giocatore che una settimana prima valeva 27 al massimo.



Concordo. Si stanno facendo troppe chiacchiere sul prezzo e poco sulla utilità del giocatore. Se abbiamo speso 20M vuol dire che i soldi ci sono. E non ci fermeremo a lui più Bacca. Animo, gente


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo. Si stanno facendo troppe chiacchiere sul prezzo e poco sulla utilità del giocatore. Se abbiamo speso 20M vuol dire che i soldi ci sono. E non ci fermeremo a lui più Bacca. Animo, gente



Esatto. Poi tutti a parlare di 15 quando Roma ha pagato la metà 8,5


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Esatto. Poi tutti a parlare di 15 quando Roma ha pagato la metà 8,5



Ci eravamo ripromessi di lasciare l'abito dei commercialisti e invece... io rimango molto contento di questo innesto e del prezzo sopra la media francamente mi importa poco perché non ci fermeremo a quello. Mi sembra che gli interisti per Kondo e Imbula facciano gli stessi ragionamenti ma siccome sono nomi più esotici, non hanno giocato nel Genoa o in una squadra rivale, allora quei sovrapprezzi sono ampiamente giustificati. Ci vorrebbe maggiore obiettività e mi sembra che i tifosi juventini che vengono a commentare, vedendo da fuori la situazione, la inquadrino meglio di noi.


----------



## robs91 (27 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci eravamo ripromessi di lasciare l'abito dei commercialisti e invece... io rimango molto contento di questo innesto e del prezzo sopra la media francamente mi importa poco perché non ci fermeremo a quello. Mi sembra che gli interisti per Kondo e Imbula facciano gli stessi ragionamenti ma siccome sono nomi più esotici, non hanno giocato nel Genoa o in una squadra rivale, allora quei sovrapprezzi sono ampiamente giustificati. *Ci vorrebbe maggiore obiettività e mi sembra che i tifosi juventini che vengono a commentare, vedendo da fuori la situazione, la inquadrino meglio di noi*.



I tifosi juventini infatti sono contentissimi dei nostri acquisti.Continueranno a vincere per anni senza problemi.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bertolacci sarà un giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Costo: 20 milioni di euro senza bonus. Sono già state fissate le visite mediche per Lunedì. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2 milioni di euro che diventeranno 3 in caso di qualificazione alla Champions.*



Acquistare per 20M bertolacci è assoluta malafede, lo ripeto perchè le doti tecniche di bertolacci passano assolutamente in secondo piano rispetto al cartellino ed ingaggio. 
La dimostrazione che i soldi non cambieranno questo milan. 

Benvenuto comunque a bertolacci che con i nostri conti da massaie frustrate non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci eravamo ripromessi di lasciare l'abito dei commercialisti e invece... io rimango molto contento di questo innesto e del prezzo sopra la media francamente mi importa poco perché non ci fermeremo a quello. Mi sembra che gli interisti per Kondo e Imbula facciano gli stessi ragionamenti ma siccome sono nomi più esotici, non hanno giocato nel Genoa o in una squadra rivale, allora quei sovrapprezzi sono ampiamente giustificati. Ci vorrebbe maggiore obiettività e mi sembra che i tifosi juventini che vengono a commentare, vedendo da fuori la situazione, la inquadrino meglio di noi.



Il sbaglio, per dire, nella tua valutazione e che pensi che le critiche sono rivolte al Bertolacci giocatore. Quello non e il caso. Bertolacci e un giocatore buono, niente di speciale, ma buono e bravo nel suo ruolo. Il problema pero e che oltre ad esser strapagato fa l'incursore, cio signifca che sara lui il terzo in un centrocampo con De Jong e Montolivo. Un centrocampo che e scarso persino nella Serie A. 
La critica e rivolta maggiormente al fatto di spendere 20 milioni per un giocatore che sostanzialmente non cambia la sorte del tuo centrocampo. Se lo mettevi in un centrocampo con Kondogbia al posto di De Jong o con Clasie al posto di Montolivo gia era un altro discorso e un centrocampo abbastanza convincente, ma con questi due titolari e Bertolacci siamo destinati alla mediocrita totale. Oltre al fatto che se si infortuna il nostro grande capitano Montolivo non c'e nessuno in grado di far girare la palla a centrocampo(beh, onestamente anche Montolivo nelle ultime stagioni non si e dimostrato di essere in grado di farlo).

Intanto la Lazio e vicina a Clasie e Willems....e poi c'e gente qui che dice che dobbiamo per forza prendere Bertolacci per 20 milioni perche non ci sono alternative per il Milan per mancanza di appeal. Vabbe, che dire.


----------



## Renegade (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il sbaglio, per dire, nella tua valutazione e che pensi che le critiche sono rivolte al Bertolacci giocatore. Quello non e il caso. Bertolacci e un giocatore buono, niente di speciale, ma buone e bravo nel suo ruolo. Il problema pero e che oltre ad esser strapagato fa l'incursore, cio signifca che sara lui il terzo in un centrocampo con De Jong e Montolivo. Un centrocampo che e scarso persino nella Serie A.
> La critica e rivolta maggiormente al fatto di spendere 20 milioni per un giocatore che sostanzialmente non cambia la sorte del tuo centrocampo. Se lo mettevi in un centrocampo con Kondogbia al posto di De Jong o con Clasie al posto di Montolivo gia era un altro discorso e un centrocampo abbastanza convincente, ma con questi due titolari e Bertolacci siamo destinati alla mediocrita totale. Oltre al fatto che se si infortuna il nostro grande capitano Montolivo non c'e nessuno in grado di far girare la palla a centrocampo(beh, onestamente anche Montolivo nelle ultime stagioni non si dimostrato di essere in grado di farlo).
> 
> Intanto la Lazio e vicina a Clasie e Willems....e poi c'e gente qui che dice che dobbiamo per forza prendere Bertolacci per 20 milioni perche non ci sono alternative per il Milan per mancanza di appeal. Vabbe, che dire.



Parole sante.
Poi non è che la Roma ha pagato 8,5 per la metà. E' come avesse pagato il cartellino solo una volta essendo prodotto del vivaio. 20 mln per Bertolacci superano i 12 per Matri, che almeno aveva vinto scudetti e segnato gol pesanti... Plusvalenza immensa della Roma che si paga Nainggolan e che forse con quei soldi liquidi va a prendere il big name in attacco.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

il paragone con bonaventura non sta in piedi ..questo è il mio dubbio.Jack veniva da due stagioni dove anche contro juve roma napoli faceva partite assolutamente mostruose..a bertolacci apparte contro un milan dismesso non gli ho mai visto fre chissàche nei match contro le big.Io un giocatore lo giudico quando fronteggia a testa alta i campioni...un pò come honda.Bravissimo con le piccole,inesistente contro le big.


----------



## Renegade (27 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> il paragone con bonaventura non sta in piedi ..questo è il mio dubbio.Jack veniva da due stagioni dove anche contro juve roma napoli faceva partite assolutamente mostruose..a bertolacci apparte contro un milan dismesso non gli ho mai visto fre chissàche nei match contro le big.Io un giocatore lo giudico quando fronteggia a testa alta i campioni...un pò come honda.Bravissimo con le piccole,inesistente contro le big.



Esatto. Ma il paradosso è che 20 milioni di euro è stato quanto ha speso il Barcellona per Rakitic. Per RAKITIC.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ma il paradosso è che 20 milioni di euro è stato quanto ha speso il Barcellona per Rakitic. Per RAKITIC.



20 milioni è costato modric al tottenham...pjanic 11 (che aveva buttato fuori il real madrid agli ottavi con un suo gol appena 20enne)strootman capitano dell olanda maggiore a 20 anni.Eriksen a 18 anni con la danimarca faceva vedere i sorci verdi contro l'italia alle qualificazioni.Ozil 16 milioni il Real.Reus 16 milioni il borussia.

Ora ci sono grenier clasie vilhena maher che andranno a giocare nel newcastle lazio tottenham perchè i Top club sono già strapieni di campioni...ma noi li snobbiamo di brutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> 20 milioni è costato modric al tottenham...pjanic 11 (che aveva buttato fuori il real madrid agli ottavi con un suo gol appena 20enne)strootman capitano dell olanda maggiore a 20 anni.Eriksen a 18 anni con la danimarca faceva vedere i sorci verdi contro l'italia alle qualificazioni.Ozil 16 milioni il Real.Reus 16 milioni il borussia.
> 
> Ora ci sono grenier clasie vilhena maher che andranno a giocare nel newcastle lazio tottenham perchè i Top club sono già strapieni di campioni...ma noi li snobbiamo di brutto.



I tempi sono cambiati, i prezzi sono aumentati.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> I tempi sono cambiati, i prezzi sono aumentati.



Non necessariamente. L'importante e fare i colpi prima dell'esplosione finale.

Eriksen e stato pagato 10 milioni(in 4 rate!) dal Tottenham solo due anni fa, il tanto citato Clasie probabilmente si muove per 10-12 milioni. Le possibilita ci sono, pero bisogna sfruttarle. Due anni fa abbiamo strapagato Matri invece di prendere Eriksen, ed oggi prendiamo Bertolacci invece di Clasie. Il tempo e un cerchio, come diceva Nietzsche.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non necessariamente. L'importante e fare i colpi prima dell'esplosione finale.
> 
> Eriksen e stato pagato 10 milioni(in 4 rate!) dal Tottenham solo due anni fa, il tanto citato Clasie probabilmente si muove per 10-12 milioni. Le possibilita ci sono, pero bisogna sfruttarle. Due anni fa abbiamo strapagato Matri invece di prendere Eriksen, ed oggi prendiamo Bertolacci invece di Clasie. Il tempo e un cerchio, come diceva Nietzsche.



La differenza tra clasie e bertolacci sa nel fatto che con 7 8 milioni in più hai preso il secondo che ha gia giocato con ottimi risultati nel campionato italiano e quindi sicuramente meno incognita di clasie.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> I tempi sono cambiati, i prezzi sono aumentati.



i prezzi dovrebbero essere aumentati se c è concorrenza sul giocatore degli sceicchi non per bertolacci.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> La differenza tra clasie e bertolacci sa nel fatto che con 7 8 milioni in più hai preso il secondo che ha gia giocato con ottimi risultati nel campionato italiano e quindi sicuramente meno incognita di clasie.



clasie a 21 anni già nel giro della nazionale e protagonista in europa di ottime partite contro campioni affermati sia nelle qualificazioni che in EL.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> clasie a 21 anni già nel giro della nazionale e protagonista in europa di ottime partite contro campioni affermati sia nelle qualificazioni che in EL.


Si ma non se lo fila nessuno, se no gia stava a squadre importanti, poi sarà un campione ma ad oggi non è meglio di bertolacci


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> La differenza tra clasie e bertolacci sa nel fatto che con 7 8 milioni in più hai preso il secondo che ha gia giocato con ottimi risultati nel campionato italiano e quindi sicuramente meno incognita di clasie.



La differenza è anche che Clasie gioca in un ruolo di cui abbiamo bisogno come l'acqua nel deserto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> La differenza tra clasie e bertolacci sa nel fatto che con 7 8 milioni in più hai preso il secondo che ha gia giocato con ottimi risultati nel campionato italiano e quindi sicuramente meno incognita di clasie.



Non direi proprio incognita. Parliamo di uno che ha fatto la trafila delle giovanili olandesi e gioca in nazionale, oltre ad aver gia 163 gare con le squadre di club a 24 anni(compiuti oggi). Poi la classe si vede. La visiono o c'e l'hai o no. Clasie la ha.
Poi si, puo aver sempre problemi di ambientamento, ma quel rischio c'e sempre.

Ripeto, come in altre discussioni, non si puo paragonare Bertolacci a Clasie perche sono giocatori di tipologie totalmente diversie e Clasie parlando di qualita, cosa che serve al nostro centrocampo, da millie piste a Bertolacci (e il resto del nostro centrocampo)


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> La differenza è anche che Clasie gioca in un ruolo di cui abbiamo bisogno come l'acqua nel deserto.



Questo è un altro discorso che trovo più sensato. Se ne facciamo un discorso di caratteristiche allora ha senso.


----------



## el_gaucho (27 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci eravamo ripromessi di lasciare l'abito dei commercialisti e invece... io rimango molto contento di questo innesto e del prezzo sopra la media francamente mi importa poco perché non ci fermeremo a quello. Mi sembra che gli interisti per Kondo e Imbula facciano gli stessi ragionamenti ma siccome sono nomi più esotici, non hanno giocato nel Genoa o in una squadra rivale, allora quei sovrapprezzi sono ampiamente giustificati. Ci vorrebbe maggiore obiettività e mi sembra che i tifosi juventini che vengono a commentare, vedendo da fuori la situazione, la inquadrino meglio di noi.



Mi trovo spesso in accordo con le tue analisi che ritengo obiettive e sensate e anche questa discussione non fa eccezione.
Ormai il tifoso del Milan regiona con la calcolatrice in mano.
Secondo me bertolacci e' un buon innesto. Che sia stato pagato un po in piu' del suo valore mi interessa relativamente.
Secondo me dovrebbe essere fuori discussione il fatto che migliora il centrocampo. In una mediana a tre servono giocatori bravi in entrambe le fasi e lui e' quel tipo di giocatore.
Altra questione e' se lui viene spacciato come il grande acquisto del centrocampo. Mi sembra ovvio che insieme a lui e altri giocatori di contorno debba arrivare un altro centrocampista di spessore.
chi dice che con quei soldi potevi prendere gundogan, Isco o altri big non ha ancora capito che i top player al Milan attuale non vengono, soprattutto se sono seguiti da Barcelona, bayern e via dicendo


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non direi proprio incognita. Parliamo di uno che ha fatto la trafila delle giovanili olandesi e gioca in nazionale, oltre ad aver gia 163 gare con le squadre di club a 24 anni(compiuti oggi). Poi la classe si vede. La visiono o c'e l'hai o no. Clasie la ha.
> Poi si, puo aver sempre problemi di ambientamento, ma quel rischio c'e sempre.
> 
> Ripeto, come in altre discussioni, non si puo paragonare Bertolacci a Clasie perche sono giocatori di tipologie totalmente diversie e Clasie parlando di qualita, cosa che serve al nostro centrocampo, da millie piste a Bertolacci (e il resto del nostro centrocampo)



Ma è strano che non è seguito da squadre importanti o no? e lo stesso valeva per Kondo che oltre a noi e l'inter non c'era nessuno, e lo stesso vale per bertolacci sia chiaro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si ma non se lo fila nessuno, se no gia stava a squadre importanti, poi sarà un campione ma ad oggi non è meglio di bertolacci



Perche le grandi squadre sono piene di campioni affermati. Giocatori come Claise vanno nelle squadre tipo Tottenham e poi dopo due anni di maturazione li prende un top club. Ormai e cosi. 

Il stesso discorso vale per Bertolacci. Come mai che proprio nessuna altra squadra era interessata? E lui nella Roma finiva fisso in panchina.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Perche le grandi squadre sono piene di campioni affermati. Giocatori come Claise vanno nelle squadre tipo Tottenham e poi dopo due anni di maturazione li prende un top club. Ormai e cosi.
> 
> Il stesso discorso vale per Bertolacci. Come mai che proprio nessuna altra squadra era interessata? E lui nella Roma finiva fisso in panchina.


Ma infatti ho specificato che vale anche per bertolacci, semplicemente sono delle scommesse ed evidentemente le grandi o medie squadre straniere non li ritengono investimenti intelligenti, vedremo chi avrà ragione


----------



## Konrad (27 Giugno 2015)

I discorsi fatti finora sono in gran parte comprensibili, ma è al risultato finale che andrebbe guardato:

Se i 6 centrocampisti chiesti da Miha alla fine fossero: De Jong, Montolivo, X, CLASIE, BERTOLACCI, MAURI (ove la X è il famoso centrocampista di spessore) non saremmo tutti contenti? Esperienza e freschezza. Livello Champions...non so...ma sicuramente non latte alle ginocchia.

IO Bonaventura continuo a vederlo come trequartista tra le linee più che come interno di centrocampo.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si ma non se lo fila nessuno, se no gia stava a squadre importanti, poi sarà un campione ma ad oggi non è meglio di bertolacci



Clasie non è uno di quelli esempi che mi fa impazzire se devo dirti la verità...E'salito alla ribalta perchè davvero in quel ruolo ne sono rimasti 3-4 in europa...può fare più una carriera alla Sahin che rakitic per dire.
Fermo restando che giocheremo con de jong perno centrale allora mi aspettavo mezz ali promettenti già rodate in europa(che sia in Champions,EL o qualificazioni)contro grossi avversari.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Clasie non è uno di quelli esempi che mi fa impazzire se devo dirti la verità...E'salito alla ribalta perchè davvero in quel ruolo ne sono rimasti 3-4 in europa...può fare più una carriera alla Sahin che rakitic per dire.
> Fermo restando che giocheremo con de jong perno centrale allora mi aspettavo mezz ali promettenti già rodate in europa(che sia in Champions,EL o qualificazioni)contro grossi avversari.


Si purtroppo abbiamo un grande problema, qualsiasi giocatore vogliamo di cui abbiamo la concorrenza di big straniere non riusciremo a prenderlo, purtroppo è un dato di fatto. Witsel secondo me è il massimo a cui possiamo aspirare e dato che lo hai nominato Sahin mi piacerebbe e non poco


----------



## Schism75 (27 Giugno 2015)

Abitando a Roma, i miei amici romanisti non si capacitano di questa follia del Milan. Mi continuano a dire che il Milan non lo capiscono proprio. Bertolacci a quella cifra é uno sproposito.


----------



## bercito (27 Giugno 2015)

Clasie è scarso, altrimenti non correrebbe il rischio di finire alla lazio. Nessun giocatore ambizioso e ricercato dai grandi club accetta di giocare nella lazio.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si purtroppo abbiamo un grande problema, qualsiasi giocatore vogliamo di cui abbiamo la concorrenza di big straniere non riusciremo a prenderlo, purtroppo è un dato di fatto. Witsel secondo me è il massimo a cui possiamo aspirare e dato che lo hai nominato Sahin mi piacerebbe e non poco



serve come il pane uno che faccia girare la squadra..Miha secondo me punta tutto su Montolivo.Come caratteristiche ci sta ma non è ai livelli dei pirlo e pjanic.C è l incognita jose mauri però...


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Clasie è scarso, altrimenti non correrebbe il rischio di finire alla lazio. Nessun giocatore ambizioso e ricercato dai grandi club accetta di giocare nella lazio.



e rakitic che andava nel siviglia semi sconosciuto?? non è scarso solamente non ha offerte dei big e vuole cambiare aria...così come i pjanic e compagnia bella..


----------



## bercito (27 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Abitando a Roma, i miei amici romanisti non si capacitano di questa follia del Milan. Mi continuano a dire che il Milan non lo capiscono proprio. Bertolacci a quella cifra é uno sproposito.



C'è da dire che Bertolacci avrebbe potuto giocare con Romagnoli, Florenzi, Totti e De Rossi in qualche partita, ci sarebbero stati 5 romani su 11. Cedere Bertolacci è significato perdere un romano possibile titolare.


----------



## bercito (27 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> e rakitic che andava nel siviglia semi sconosciuto?? non è scarso solamente non ha offerte dei big e vuole cambiare aria...così come i pjanic e compagnia bella..



pjanic è sopravvalutato imho. Non è meglio di Bertolacci. Voi guardate gli highlights, ha grandi colpi ma ci sono partite in cui è inesistente e dannoso. Non è un caso sia stato pagato solo 11 milioni e che la Roma sia riuscito a prenderlo. Quello forte è Strootman ma è quasi sempre rotto, quindi ci è andata male anche in quel caso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Clasie è scarso, altrimenti non correrebbe il rischio di finire alla lazio. Nessun giocatore ambizioso e ricercato dai grandi club accetta di giocare nella lazio.



Infatti De Vrij, Felipe Anderson, Parolo e Candreva sono proprio dei stracessi. Specialmente Felipe Anderson.

Ahahaha Pjanic non e meglio di Bertolacci? 


Vabbe, discussione chiusa.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Bertolacci avrebbe potuto giocare con Romagnoli, Florenzi, Totti e De Rossi in qualche partita, ci sarebbero stati 5 romani su 11. Cedere Bertolacci è significato perdere un romano possibile titolare.



Ti assicuro che questa cosa non gli può importare di meno. Vogliono giocatori forti per provare a vincere. Tanto per dire, se Naingollan non lo avessero preso, Sabatini a roma difficilmente lo facevano girare.


----------



## Patryipe (27 Giugno 2015)

20 milioni per 'sto cesso... Mamma mia...


----------



## bercito (27 Giugno 2015)

Felipe Anderson è il nuovo Zarate.


----------



## Hammer (27 Giugno 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> C'è chi prende Geis a 10 M,Kranevitter a 8 e chi prende Bertolacci a 20  .



Galliani pensa che Geis e Kranevitter siano i nomi di due modelle degli anni 80


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Galliani pensa che Geis e Kranevitter siano i nomi di due modelle degli anni 80



Geis a 10 smettiamo di scriverlo, è un colpo al cuore


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> pjanic è sopravvalutato imho. Non è meglio di Bertolacci. Voi guardate gli highlights, ha grandi colpi ma ci sono partite in cui è inesistente e dannoso. Non è un caso sia stato pagato solo 11 milioni e che la Roma sia riuscito a prenderlo. Quello forte è Strootman ma è quasi sempre rotto, quindi ci è andata male anche in quel caso.



si come no...ahaha...la roma è seconda mica per strootman ma per quelli come pjanic e naingollan..definirlo scarso è essere in grandissima malafede.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> i prezzi dovrebbero essere aumentati se c è concorrenza sul giocatore degli sceicchi non per bertolacci.



No


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Felipe Anderson è il nuovo Zarate.



*Sinceramente delle trollate dei romanisti ne facciamo a meno. Evitiamo certe sparate e torniamo on topic.*


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2015)

Purtroppo questo acquisto è sbagliato per tanti motivi....nonostante il giocatore sia valido.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Giugno 2015)

A mio avviso Bertolacci non è affatto scarso, buon giocatore, ma non è affatto quello che ci serve.
Lo dico da anni, ci servirebbe un regista che si possa definire tale e almeno un mediano in grado di farci fare un reale salto di qualità. Niente da fare, Bertolacci è sicuramente meglio di quelli che abbiamo a centrocampo, ma stiamo continuando a farcirci di giocatori da Sampdoria, Genoa o giù di lì. Se ci fossero altri colpi a centrocampo (e se realmente ci fossero tanti soldi da spendere sul mercato, cosa che dubito onestamente) potrei capire, ma se Bertolacci fosse il fiore all'occhiello del mercato sarebbe deplorevole.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà: L'arrivo di Bertolacci è voluto fortemente da Miha. Tale affare è slegato dall'affare Witsel così come lo ero dall'affare Kondogbia. Prima di criticare il mercato rossonero aspetterei settembre.*


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: L'arrivo di Bertolacci è voluto fortemente da Miha. Tale affare è slegato dall'affare Witsel così come lo ero dall'affare Kondogbia. Prima di criticare il mercato rossonero aspetterei settembre.*



Aspettiamo sto cacchio, Pedullà.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo sto cacchio, Pedullà.



Guarda a me sembrava voler dire che avremmo fatto un bel mercato poi non so.


----------



## robs91 (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: L'arrivo di Bertolacci è voluto fortemente da Miha. Tale affare è slegato dall'affare Witsel così come lo ero dall'affare Kondogbia. Prima di criticare il mercato rossonero aspetterei settembre.*



Mi chiedo perchè prendiamo solo allenatori che vogliono cessi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2015)

Ancora non mi capacito. 20 milioni.... ma come si fa!?


----------



## kundi (27 Giugno 2015)

Adesso è addirittura un cesso, a me assomiglia molto a Marchisio se ripetesse l'ultima stagione sarebbe la fortuna del nostro centrocampo


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> Adesso è addirittura un cesso, a me assomiglia molto a Marchisio se ripetesse l'ultima stagione sarebbe la fortuna del nostro centrocampo



E ma non ci sono mezze misure, o è Cessolacci o è Fenomenolacci.
D'altronde uno che è nella top 11 dei giocatori della stagione 2014/2015 può essere solo un cesso, una Bertuccia e via andare.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> Adesso è addirittura un cesso, a me assomiglia molto a Marchisio se ripetesse l'ultima stagione sarebbe la fortuna del nostro centrocampo



marchisio???? e che c'azzecca?


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> marchisio???? e che c'azzecca?



secondo me è simile a iniesta visto che viene rimarcato che ha fatto 8 assist


----------



## bercito (27 Giugno 2015)

Bertolacci diventerà fortissimo. Vedrete.


----------



## bercito (27 Giugno 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> Adesso è addirittura un cesso, a me assomiglia molto a Marchisio se ripetesse l'ultima stagione sarebbe la fortuna del nostro centrocampo



Con la differenza che Bertolacci corre molto di più e segna qualche gol in più.


----------



## bercito (27 Giugno 2015)

Al contrario di quello che avviene spesso. Esempio giocatori appena sbarcati che dicono di essere interista, milanista o juventino fin da piccolo. Bertolacci è davvero milanista fin da piccolo. Ve lo dice chi lo conosce. Tutti nell'ambiente calcio conoscono la passione di Bertolacci per il Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Al contrario di quello che avviene spesso. Esempio giocatori appena sbarcati che dicono di essere interista, milanista o juventino fin da piccolo. Bertolacci è davvero milanista fin da piccolo. Ve lo dice chi lo conosce. Tutti nell'ambiente calcio conoscono la passione di Bertolacci per il Milan.




ma vedi, a me non dispiace come giocatore, il problema è averlo pagato 20 mln e il progetto che ha in mente galliani. Cioè prendendo il romano per lui siamo apposto così. Questo non va bene.


----------



## Mithos3 (27 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che Bertolacci corre molto di più e segna qualche gol in più.



Dalle poche cose che ho visto di Bertolacci, rispetto a Marchisio ,quello che mi ha colpito di più è il suo essere ambidestro perfetto e il suo gran tiro da fuori. Doti che lo juventino di certo non possiede.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Al contrario di quello che avviene spesso. Esempio giocatori appena sbarcati che dicono di essere interista, milanista o juventino fin da piccolo. Bertolacci è davvero milanista fin da piccolo. Ve lo dice chi lo conosce. Tutti nell'ambiente calcio conoscono la passione di Bertolacci per il Milan.


A me non dispiace Bertolacci, ma il fatto che sia milanista non mi interessa sinceramente. L'importante è essere all'altezza della situazione. Se volessimo i milanisti in squadra potrebbero ingaggiare anche me che verrei a giocare anche gratis per quanto sono milanista, ma ovviamente essendo scarsissimo non potrei fare nulla.



franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: L'arrivo di Bertolacci è voluto fortemente da Miha. Tale affare è slegato dall'affare Witsel così come lo ero dall'affare Kondogbia. Prima di criticare il mercato rossonero aspetterei settembre.*


----------



## Ciachi (27 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Al contrario di quello che avviene spesso. Esempio giocatori appena sbarcati che dicono di essere interista, milanista o juventino fin da piccolo. Bertolacci è davvero milanista fin da piccolo. Ve lo dice chi lo conosce. Tutti nell'ambiente calcio conoscono la passione di Bertolacci per il Milan.



Come kokkobia' è interista fin da piccolo!!!! 
Cmq anche io ho sentito dire che sia molto rossonero


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che Bertolacci corre molto di più e segna qualche gol in più.



Tra l'altro ha segnato anche più gol di Rakitic, gli assist sono gli stessi... secondo me è un top mondo


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Dalle poche cose che ho visto di Bertolacci, rispetto a Marchisio ,quello che mi ha colpito di più è il suo essere ambidestro perfetto e il suo gran tiro da fuori. Doti che lo juventino di certo non possiede.



Per l'ambidestrismo non lo so, ma Marchisio da fuori area calcia MOLTO MOLTO bene.


----------



## Mithos3 (27 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Per l'ambidestrismo non lo so, ma Marchisio da fuori area calcia MOLTO MOLTO bene.



Mah Victorss io riconosco altre qualità a Marchisio, come dinamismo e senso tattico ad esempio ma io questo gran tiro da fuori mica l'ho visto eh...


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Mah Victorss io riconosco altre qualità a Marchisio, come dinamismo e senso tattico ad esempio ma io questo gran tiro da fuori mica l'ho visto eh...



Io ho visto tutte le partite della Juve quest'anno e sono rimasto sorpreso da quanto sia pericoloso il gobbetto sui tiri da fuori.


----------



## Mithos3 (27 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ho visto tutte le partite della Juve quest'anno e sono rimasto sorpreso da quanto sia pericoloso il gobbetto sui tiri da fuori.



Ammetto quest'anno di non averlo seguito, ma gli anni scorsi me lo ricordo e i suoi tiri da fuori non erano nulla di che. Sarà migliorato, fine OT


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Ammetto quest'anno di non averlo seguito, ma gli anni scorsi me lo ricordo e i suoi tiri da fuori non erano nulla di che. Sarà migliorato, fine OT



Bertolacci lo conosco di meno ma da quello che ho visto mi pare che sia comunque come dici tu, ha un gran bel tiro da fuori.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: L'arrivo di Bertolacci è voluto fortemente da Miha. Tale affare è slegato dall'affare Witsel così come lo ero dall'affare Kondogbia. Prima di criticare il mercato rossonero aspetterei settembre.*



Dai Pedullà...
Appena il Condom ha provato ad allungare la mano su giocatori top si è preso due belle stangate sulle dita ed ha immediatamente abbassato il tiro.


----------



## O Animal (27 Giugno 2015)

Vale 2 Kakà virgola 35... Torneremo in cima al mondo...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Giugno 2015)

Insomma piano piano sta diventando un Iniesta ma tecnicamente leggermente superiore e che fa qualche gol in più


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Giugno 2015)

Ma poi, scusate, è ufficiale? Il geometra prenderà la randellata pure con questo. Ops, ho dimenticato il portafogli a casa...


----------



## Love (27 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Insomma piano piano sta diventando un Iniesta ma tecnicamente leggermente superiore e che fa qualche gol in più


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Insomma piano piano sta diventando un Iniesta ma tecnicamente leggermente superiore e che fa qualche gol in più



Si, ma Bertolaççì ha anche la velocità, poi Iniesta gioca nel Barça, che ci vuole


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (27 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Insomma piano piano sta diventando un Iniesta ma tecnicamente leggermente superiore e che fa qualche gol in più



Esatto, ha anche la visione di gioco di Rui Costa, l'eleganza di Zidane, la velocità di Cristiano Ronaldo e la freddezza sotto porta di Shevchenko.
Se dovete trollare almeno fatelo per bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Esatto, ha anche la visione di gioco di Rui Costa, l'eleganza di Zidane, la velocità di Cristiano Ronaldo e la freddezza sotto porta di Shevchenko.
> Se dovete trollare almeno fatelo per bene



Caspita


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Insomma piano piano sta diventando un Iniesta ma tecnicamente leggermente superiore e che fa qualche gol in più


In arrivo Iniesta vs Bertolacci in Focus sui talenti [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> In arrivo Iniesta vs Bertolacci in Focus sui talenti [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]



 è un insulto a bertolacci solo pensare di apre il topic.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> è un insulto a bertolacci solo pensare di apre il topic.


E dato che ho visto fare il paragone con Kondogbia basando il tutto sul numero dei gol, rilancio e annuncio:
stagione 2014/2015.
Iniesta : 3 gol in 42 partite
Bertolacci : 6 gol in 35 partite

E non è finita :
(Kondogbia : 2 gol in 33 partite)
Naingollan : 5 gol in 46 partite
Pjanic : 5 gol in 45 partite
Strootman : 0 gol in 7 partite

Bonus: 
Pazzini : 5 gol in 28 partite


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: L'arrivo di Bertolacci è voluto fortemente da Miha. Tale affare è slegato dall'affare Witsel così come lo ero dall'affare Kondogbia. Prima di criticare il mercato rossonero aspetterei settembre.*



Quando si tratta di Roiti la stampa mette sempre in mezzo Mihailovic... 

Sai che bello il doppio annuncio Bacca + Berto, B&B, Ricky B(c)accà e Manuel Rui Berto, sorriso a 85948 denti gialli incluso


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> E dato che ho visto fare il paragone con Kondogbia basando il tutto sul numero dei gol, rilancio e annuncio:
> stagione 2014/2015.
> Iniesta : 3 gol in 42 partite
> Bertolacci : 6 gol in 35 partite
> ...



ma che discorso è???? Con questo fai intendere Iniesta < Cessolacci. Guarda comunque ci rinuncio, tanto mettere in paragone Kondocoso a Cessolacci che hanno caratteristiche completamente diverse significa non avere idea di chi sia Kondocoso. Tutti quei centrocampisti da te elencati rispetto a bertolacci sono 10 spanne sopra.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> ma che discorso è???? Con questo fai intendere Iniesta < Cessolacci. Guarda comunque ci rinuncio, tanto mettere in paragone Kondocoso a Cessolacci che hanno caratteristiche completamente diverse significa non avere idea di chi sia Kondocoso. Tutti quei centrocampisti da te elencati rispetto a bertolacci sono 10 spanne sopra.


 Ma l hai capito che stavo scherzando? mi sa di no


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ma l hai capito che stavo scherzando? mi sa di no



pardon!!  pensavo che dicevi sul serio.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: Bertolacci arriverà a Milano domani mattina alle ore 10. Si sottoporrà alle visite mediche e firmerà il contratto con i rossoneri. *


----------



## il condor (28 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Bertolacci arriverà a Milano domani mattina alle ore 10. Si sottoporrà alle visite mediche e firmerà il contratto con i rossoneri. *



speriamo in qulache remota carie...


----------



## Love (28 Giugno 2015)

quando diventerà ufficiale conosceremo le cifre ufficiali...ho dei dubbi che siano proprio 20 i milioni...


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Bertolacci arriverà a Milano domani mattina alle ore 10. Si sottoporrà alle visite mediche e firmerà il contratto con i rossoneri. *





il condor ha scritto:


> speriamo in qulache remota carie...



Sabatini pur di venderlo gli fa una devitalizzazione al volo


----------



## il condor (28 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Bertolacci arriverà a Milano domani mattina alle ore 10. Si sottoporrà alle visite mediche e firmerà il contratto con i rossoneri. *





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sabatini pur di venderlo gli fa una devitalizzazione al volo


----------



## massvi (28 Giugno 2015)

il Genoa, per merito di Gasperini, ha messo sicuramente in vetrina diversi giocatori quest'anno. speriamo che questo Bertolacci non sia uno esploso per caso. i numeri sembra averli per davvero, ora tocca a lui trovare continuità e gli stimoli giusti per fare bene da noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Dany20 (29 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Bertolacci arriverà a Milano domani mattina alle ore 10. Si sottoporrà alle visite mediche e firmerà il contratto con i rossoneri. *


Io ho letto che sta svolgendo ora le visite mediche.


----------



## mistergao (29 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Bertolacci arriverà a Milano domani mattina alle ore 10. Si sottoporrà alle visite mediche e firmerà il contratto con i rossoneri. *



Dal mio punto di vista è un buon giocatore, non vale 20 milioni, ma è buono. Il problema è che quest'anno le squadre italiane stanno spendendo come non mai e quello che due anni fa pagavi 10 oggi paghi 20.
Comunque pollice in su e speriamo che faccia bene.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



quanti tifosi ad accoglierlo, che ressa.


----------



## Memories of the Time (29 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quanti tifosi ad accoglierlo, che ressa.



Come ho scritto nel topic di Bacca, più leggo questi commenti e più spero, e non come tifoso, che rigetti tutta la melma che gli state buttando addosso :v


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Bertolacci arriverà a Milano domani mattina alle ore 10. Si sottoporrà alle visite mediche e firmerà il contratto con i rossoneri. *


Ormai è dei nostri. Speriamo faccia bene, come detto per Bacca. Al momento resto molto scettico su come stati investiti 50 milioni di euro.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto nel topic di Bacca, più leggo questi commenti e più spero, e non come tifoso, che rigetti tutta la melma che gli state buttando addosso :v



ormai è dei nostri, è ovvio che per il bene del milan spero faccia bene, idem pippa bacca. 

però se aspettano che la gente si esalti per questi colpi, e corra ad abbonarsi, stanno freschi.


----------



## Memories of the Time (29 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ormai è dei nostri, è ovvio che per il bene del milan spero faccia bene, idem pippa bacca.
> 
> però se aspettano che la gente si esalti per questi colpi, e corra ad abbonarsi, stanno freschi.



Pacifico.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ormai è dei nostri, è ovvio che per il bene del milan spero faccia bene, idem pippa bacca.
> 
> però se aspettano che la gente si esalti per questi colpi, e corra ad abbonarsi, stanno freschi.


Io mi auguro che questi "colpi" siano di richiamo per giocatori più importanti. Facendo vedere che ci sono soldi, magari riescono a convincere qualche giocatore davvero forte a vestire la nostra maglia.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che questi "colpi" siano di richiamo per giocatori più importanti. Facendo vedere che ci sono soldi, magari riescono a convincere qualche giocatore davvero forte a vestire la nostra maglia.



è solo uno il giocatore top che mi interessa portino a milano. 
purtroppo però temo si aspetterà l'ultima settimana di agosto. 

intanto vediamo di portare a casa altra gente utile al progetto, poi si vedrà. 
tra rinnovi e gente che non si smuove neanche con le cannonate, per ora siamo un pò bloccati, soprattutto col mercato in uscita.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Giugno 2015)

*Suma: Bertolacci pagato 18+2 di bonus.*


----------



## Renegade (29 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: Bertolacci pagato 18+2 di bonus.*



Sempre uno scandalo resta. Poi stanno facendo passare il tutto come fosse l'Ibra Day. Siam sempre più ridicoli.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sempre uno scandalo resta. Poi stanno facendo passare il tutto come fosse l'Ibra Day. Siam sempre più ridicoli.



Concordo


----------



## Dapone (29 Giugno 2015)

benvenuto. le cifre non mi interessano.

speriamo che siano pochi per quello che mostrerà in campo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Giugno 2015)

ufficiale


----------

